# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Sharon Watts Mitchell Rickman (Letitia Dean)

## angelblue

Hi 
   I was just wondering if you know when sharon is returning bcoz she is one of my fav characters   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

your guess is as good as mine! some people have been saying that shes coming back in a few months, others the end of the year, or that shes not coming back at all. the fact is that nothing has been confirmed yet whether she is returning or not, and if so when. sorry i couldnt be of more help

----------


## emma_strange

Shes my fav character as well, since Mark died

----------


## Claire

She hasn't left the show, she took time off for panto and she is currently on a two month holiday (around Europe) so she should be back sometime on our screens in early summer  :Smile:

----------


## butch

hey this sounds good but i dont think its possible becasue most of the papers and press are saying she wants to start a family which could take a while and with rumors about ee being axed which aint true hopefully there aint much to we can do except sit and pray and nigel harmans contract is uo next year unless they decide they want to keep him and he decides he wants to stay hopefullylike all shannis fans i hope tish comes back soon but its not looking to good. sharon is one of the top quality characters in ee i hope that ee does something about it xx my rant isw now over lol

----------


## Jade

I dont think its been confirmed anywhere yet that she is going staying.  I think the ball is in her court as Eastender are desperate for her to come back

----------


## Alisha

As far as we know, its not been confirmed and she has said elsewhere that she is keen to start a family. Its all quite up in the air. It lies with Letitia and her plans.

I do at some point hopes she return though. Sharon has always been my favourate character and has much depth to her. It would be intresting to see her reaction to Den's dimese and how she will feel especially considering her last words to him. Her and Dennis have potential. Im also intrested to see how her relationship with Chrissie will develope too. For the most part, they seemed to get on and some genuine fondness and freindship despite some rivalery. Now however, I dont think they will be friends like befor.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I really hope she returns too.
She is one of my fave characters,and i am a huge Shannis fan.
She and Dennis could really have a future now!!!!!
But iÂ´ve got a feeling she will return sometime,she always seems to return,when she leaves.

Love
        Melanie

----------


## Sammi

I'm a huge fan of Shannis and hope Sharon returns as the character is fantastic! She's legendary and EE seems incomplete without her.

----------


## yvonne_slater

Come back Sharon but less of the pouting please and can we have her hair off her face for a while, she's so pretty it's a shame to hide her features

----------


## Sammi

It's always better when she has her hair up!

----------


## Jade

As i've said before she needs to get rid of that Black Jacket!!! and needs a change of image  :Smile:  as she rwally is quite pretty

----------


## Sammi

I know. She started hiding behind her jackets when Tom died... that was such a sad episode. Now that Dennis is out of her life I just see her becoming even more miserable! They were so perfect. 

She definitley needs a makeover. Ditch those jackety things and out with the brights!

----------


## Alisha

> As i've said before she needs to get rid of that Black Jacket!!! and needs a change of image  as she rwally is quite pretty


I agree

Dont get me wrong, Sharon is a sexy sassy lady and she gets away with black. However, I think a change in wardrobe is in order. When I get time, I like to catch up with the old episodes on UK GOLD and if you look at her dress sense back then, its so much better. The other day she was wearing a strikeing red dress and she looked lovely. All we got since Toms death was black trousers and that Jacket. EE need to get her clothes in order. She has a great figure and I think ee should highlight that.

----------


## Sammi

I loved Lynne's hen night - that was the Sharon we all know and love. Now she's all sad - and jackety!

----------


## the_watts_rule

i want to know because she is my favourite character  :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

please

----------


## the_watts_rule

email me through my profile if u know

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think anything has been confirmed yet sorry

----------


## crazygirl

t.b.c

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

Not even Letitia Dean knows if she will be coming back.

 :Cheer:   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Clap:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Alisha

> i want to know because she is my favourite character


Hi,

she is my favourate character too and I would love to see her back but as far as we know, there has been no confirmation if/when she will be returning.

----------


## dddMac1

i hope she does but the BBC can't force letitia dean to come back

----------


## Siobhan

The door is open for her and she did take a long career break from the show for a while.. She will come back eventually, just no idea when...  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

thank you all  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i no that nothing has been confirmed yet but i think she'll come back!!! but if she doesnt eastenders wont be worth watchin!!!im not really watchin it at the mo cause dennis AND sharon have gone!!!!!! sharon really is the queen of eastenders and if she goes there might as well be no watts family!!!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Sharons my favourite. Shes marvellous and I really hope she will be back - fingers crossed.

----------


## Alisha

> Sharons my favourite. Shes marvellous and I really hope she will be back - fingers crossed.



Same here. Although I was very young during the sharongatre storyline I do remember it and I really enjoyed it too. Iv got that one taped. Her character is great and played by a brilliant underrated actress- Letitia Dean. She should get more recognition for her work. She has been in ee on and off for the past 20 years and hasn't received any awards as far as i know  :Sad:  . It seems a shame as she is inspired by many and central to some of the most talked about plots in ee history.

I do hope she comes back. yes, I'm missing her.

----------


## angelblue

Hi i dont know accurate the newspaper the daily star is but apparently Letita dean has signed a new contract for eastenders and will back with nigel harman on the 13th of june?

----------


## Alisha

Thanks for posting Angleblue

I just read this of another forum.

I really hope this is true but then again its the Daily Star -hardly reliable.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

June 13 is too precise which is why it reeks of fake but then again it was also said in inside soap mag that bosses are trying to persuade her to return so who knows?

It will certainly rock to boat of Den's death if she was to return and there is the' Zoe factor too.  :Ponder:

----------


## angelblue

I cant wait to see zoe face this gets better and better 

I read in inside soap yesterday about dennis coming back and how it was delayed and that it would be explosive and zoe leaving as well it gets better and better cant wait if its true

----------


## Alisha

> I cant wait to see zoe face this gets better and better 
> 
> I read in inside soap yesterday about dennis coming back and how it was delayed and that it would be explosive and zoe leaving as well it gets better and better cant wait if its true


Yeah the bit in Inside soap magazine is confirmed so we wont be seeing him for a while yet (shame  :Sad:  ) but it's said to be worth it so I can wait. Seeing that it coincides with Zoe's last week, I think she will finally get her just deserts and everyone will learn the truth. I doubt Dennis would feel too happy to return only for regulars, namely the Slaterâs to have a go for leaving their poor innocent Zoe pregnant. I can't wait for him to put their nose out of joint and the truth revealed.

----------


## callummc

i i hope its true also,but i hope they come back has friends or brother and sister but even if they do come back as a couple i can't see it lasting.

----------


## Alisha

> i i hope its true also,but i hope they come back has friends or brother and sister but even if they do come back as a couple i can't see it lasting.



I want them to be together but for them to be brother and sister after everything thatâs happened and considering their intense love for each other, it would be plain unrealistic. Friends sounds more likely but given their feelings for each other, one way or another they will fall back into each other arms. It's inevitable.

Whether they will last or not is to be seen. After all Den is not there manipulating them and dictating their lives. Zoe is out the picture. They are both single and available -whatâs stopping them now. After everything they fought for to be together it's seems rather stupid for them to give up when they can be together. Having said that though, this is soap. What couple do last? Sharon and Dennis are no exception from the norm.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i really hope this is true!  i can't imagine sharon or dennis with anyone else, they should keep them together!

----------


## Alisha

> i really hope this is true!  i can't imagine sharon or dennis with anyone else, they should keep them together!


AMEN to that  :Bow:   :Bow:   :Bow:

----------


## butch

> AMEN to that


very funny alisha   :Thumbsup:   :Lol:   :Clap: 

no matter who or wat comes in the way dennis and sharon will always love each other xmas proved that xx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I am celebrity queen and you can find oout how to go to my celebrity gossip section by clickin the link in my name... I have also confirmed this along with my other celebrity gossips  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> very funny alisha    
> 
> no matter who or wat comes in the way dennis and sharon will always love each other xmas proved that xx


I thought the Christmas episodes were ever so sad. On Christmas eve they were so happy but only the viewers knew what was comeing the next day. Thier final scenes were moveing. I don't think Dennis will be forgeting Sharon in a hurry whether he returns with her or not.

----------


## Alisha

NEWS JUST IN

Sharon and Dennis are set to make their comeback in June. We haven't seen them together since their plan to run away at Christmas went horribly wrong. Den encouraged Zoe to pretend that she was pregnant in order to finish Sharon and Dennis's affair. Sharon fled to America, and when Dennis found out that he'd been deceived, he left the Square too. 
What's happened since then we can only guess, but Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman will be back on your screens in the summer. The show's bosses have refused to say whether or not they'll reappear as a couple. 

She's back and it's confirmed by the BBC -yay!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Lisa321

woooooooooooo! Yay  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  Best News In ages!
Do you think she'll get behind the bar? xXx
Thanks Alisha

----------


## ranc1

Finally the srcipt writers have seen sense and realised that this powerful story will be a ratings winner. EE is def on the up ---- hope they come back as a couple !!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

just read it on the beeb site, i can now really believe it!!! yeh!  though its unconfirmed if they will return as a couple- total rubbish thats why they have got sharon back, so that they can be happy!!!

----------


## Princess

I'm really excited now. I've really missed Shannis and I was sad whenit ended but there's no more Den to ruin it now. Shannis forever!

----------


## Alisha

> Finally the srcipt writers have seen sense and realised that this powerful story will be a ratings winner. EE is def on the up ---- hope they come back as a couple !!!!


 ABSOLUTLY!

Next to Kat and Alfie, I have never seen an ee couple receive as much as support as these two. LB did say that she received mail on these in their hundreds so it's no surprise that John York was eager to get her back -not only for Sharon and Dennis storyline but because she is a brilliant actress and one big credit to the show  

This news has made me very happy!

----------


## angelblue

hoooooray it been confrimed by the bbc i am so excitied i cant believe john yorke always delievers what the fans want?

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## ranc1

Tish is a great actress and is a vital part of EE - getting her back will improve things. All the possibilities - she and Dennis finally do a 2 hander on his childhood, the talk about Den, discover the body, fight for the Vic etc. 

I cant wait !!!! Best news in ages !!!!

----------


## Alisha

I feel numb but in a good way.  :Smile:  

This news has really made my day.

There so many ways that Sharon can go now, especially with the death of her father.

Her relationship with Dennis will inevitabley be continued. They have the best chemistry and they do blinders with their performances. Iâm really looking forward to this. Have I said that already? lol!

----------


## angelblue

Bring it on i cant wait i cant wipe the smile of my face i so happy and excitied finally after months of speculating we finally got an answer it great new ee is on the up any way this just an added bonus   :Lol:

----------


## *JSW*

If i'm honest I don't expect them to return as a couple. Its far too straight forward and easy to do. I expect some attractions, flirting, heart to hearts and emotion! This storyline would be closed if they were to return as a couple and it has grounds to coninue.... Chrissie and Den's death will also play a large part once they return as will Zoe's exit.

Whilst i'm not their biggest fans I think this is a positive step. Please do not let Phil get involved we do not want a 1995 repeat!

----------


## dennis_chicadee

tish dean is returning enders website has confirmed her and nigels  :Cheer:   return in the summer looks like they will come back together  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Alisha

> If i'm honest I don't expect them to return as a couple. Its far too straight forward and easy to do. I expect some attractions, flirting, heart to hearts and emotion! This storyline would be closed if they were to return as a couple and it has grounds to coninue.... Chrissie and Den's death will also play a large part once they return as will Zoe's exit.
> 
> Whilst i'm not their biggest fans I think this is a positive step. Please do not let Phil get involved we do not want a 1995 repeat!



I agree with you there

I somehow donât see them coming back together re-united. It's far too simple. They may come back singly and then it will conclude from then onwards. Den's death is bound to play a prominent part in their storyline as well as Chrissie's part in it.

I'm looking forward to seeing how Chrissie and Sharon's relationship will develope now. I don't think it will ever be the same for them again. I hope Zoe gets her comeuppance. It's bound to be interesting.

----------


## *JSW*

> I agree with you there
> 
> I somehow donât see them coming back together re-united. It's far too simple. They may come back singly and then it will conclude from then onwards. Den's death is bound to play a prominent part in their storyline as well as Chrissie's part in it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how Chrissie and Sharon's relationship will develope now. I don't think it will ever be the same for them again. I hope Zoe gets her comeuppance. It's bound to be interesting.


I don't think Zoe deserves a commupence. In fact I feel quite sorry for her. She's obviously not very secure very mentally and her past probably pays a massive part in that. She's been extremley naive and silly, being manipulated by the real culprit Den made her that way. I feel really rather sorry for her if i'm honest. Michelle Ryan has played the part excellenlt and is a brilliant actress.

She most likely will see have a commupence in one form or another and Sharon and dennis's return will play a massive part within it. But I don't think entirely.

Dennis also has the Bookies now so I expect that will add another 'dimension' to the pair so to speak. Different setting, different possibilities. One thing that is almost certain in my eyes is that they will not return together.

----------


## angelblue

zoe is not the only one to have an bit of traumatic experience people on the square have been through worse things then her and havent done what she done 

I dont even think it is an plausable excuse she was always loved and had a supportive family an around what she did was brought on by herself 

But to some degree i do agree that it must have been very difficult  to find out you were concieved by rape and your sister is your mother yes it is physological damaging i suppose?

----------


## *JSW*

I think she's been one of the best things in EE the last 2 years or so and just because she played the 'villian' in 'Shannis' people slag her and MR off to the rafters. Not needed at all!

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think its great that they are both coming back, hopfully together, ee needs some happiness and it gives zoe a great excuse to go!

----------


## Layne

I've just found out the fabi news!!!!Yeh!!!!
I'm so gald they are both coming back!!!
I wonder what is going to happen between Chrissie and sharon, Last time they saw each other was just before chrissie killed den!!It'll be very interesting to see what the script writers come up with!!
Luv ya all
Layne
x x x 
 :Love:  SHANNIS 4EVA  :Love:

----------


## angelblue

No i have nothing against her she seems really nice and i wish her all the best for the future


I just dont rate as much as a good actress then some other characters in ee  but each to their own

----------


## Alisha

I have got nothing against MR but I do think she is an avergae actress but has talent.

Regarding Zoe -she is not evil but she is not innocent angle either.

Ok - Den manipulated her but she is a 21 year old girl in control of her own decisions and wasn't forced into anything she didn't want. She did what she did out of pure desperation and selfishness. By doing the deed, she would keep Dennis. Did she think about Chrissie (who confided in her about wanting a child) and her marriage or how her badly this would effect the relationship between Den and Dennis. Nope! It was all about her, which is why I can't sympathise with her. She gets herself in these situations because she allows her self too. Unlike minor Michelle, I could feel some compassion for, Zoe I simply cannot.

----------


## AleX liddell

I'm so glad that they are both returning,i cant wait for the storyline!!!

----------


## ?????

OMG OMG SHANNIS IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought i never see the day when the writers see sense and bring sharon and dennis back. 

imagine zoe's face  if shannis come back as a couple!!!!!!

----------


## Alisha

I get the feeling that they wonât return together.

I think Dennis will come back to Walford alone, a broken man and revert to type - at rock bottom.

Then somehow Sharon returns and is shocked at the state of him. If anyone can help its Sharon. She knows him better than anyone and she is his rock. I do think they will have to work through some issues before they get together again. They death of Den will play a considerable part in whatâs to come.

Interesting times ahead!  :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

I agree as well i think it will be great if they dont come back together because then we see what dennis is like and what he turly feeling and then sharon comes back and dennis has hit rock bottom and she helps him

----------


## sarah21

I'm certainly glad to see Sharon back, she has always been a favourite of mine since the beginning. But as much as people like Sharon and Dennis together, I hope they don't mess around with it too much. It was like watching paint dry last time. The ratings for EE fell badly during the time they were together so I don't see this as a way of EE looking up. They still need to do good things with the characters and stop dragging things out indefinitely.

As regards Michelle Ryan and Zoe. I have absolutely no sympathy for Zoe, she is spoilt, self centred, manipulative and as Den said to her, will do absolutely anything to get what she wants. She chased Jamie despite hurting Sonia, she told her best friend's boyfriend's brother that she had been a prostitute so that he would dump her and she could have him. She went after her mother's ex, and eventually threw herself at Dennis who wasn't that interested either. As for her past life, her being treated like the princess of the family was really hard on her! Yes, she found out that Kat was her mother and that was big, but she was already behaving like a brat. And, she still had a family who loved her and would do absolutely anything for her. She has certainly not had as hard a life as young Stacey or Sonia. She is also a grown 21 year old woman, not a kid - responsible for her own actions.

I've been so disappointed by Michelle Ryan's acting. I thought she was appalling in the scenes over Christmas and it actually spoilt the whole thing for me. I'm sure we were supposed to have sympathy for the character but MR couldn't evoke any. I won't miss her or her character one little bit.

----------


## Alisha

> The ratings for EE fell badly during the time they were together so I don't see this as a way of EE looking up. They still need to do good things with the characters and stop dragging things out indefinitely.


When they returned from holiday in March the viewing figures peaked between 15-16 million so that was a good thing. The overall rateing for ee lowered during the second half of the year and I doubt that was down to just one storyline. Overall ee got critised for everything and scripts in general were poor. The shannis two hander and the Den vs Dennis one got much praise. However, yes the love traingle was a joke. I didn't like the dragging out. I hope that they can get back together now, as nothing is standing in thier way. Sharon is the best person for Dennis to confide in over his childhood. Sharon's infertility is aother issue. I personally can't wait for these two to come face to face again.

----------


## crazygirl

so will she back when phil's back

----------


## andromeda

I'm sorry, but I'm really not happy at the prospect of seeing Dennis & Sharon together again. Love them apart... but not together. I don't honestly think the 'Shannis' relationship has done Sharon any justice as a character, and it would be nice to see Dennis as a hardened single character for a while.

----------


## Alisha

I don't think the 'love triangle' did any of them any favours but I do like them together. I think they have alot of potential. I prefered thier scenes before Zoe came into the picture (although thier chemistry was always there). I'm hopeing that Sharon's infertility is something they will cover. There are so many ways they can go now.  :Smile:  Hopefully tptb have learned from thier mistakes.

----------


## chance

Letitia Dean has confirmed that she will be making a comeback to EastEnders later this year.

A spokeswoman for the BBC soap told DS: 'Letitia will be returning in early June.'

When asked about the news, the actress said: 'I'm really looking forward to coming back to EastEnders and working with the team.'

Letitia quit the soap for a second time last autumn, fearing being typecast.

An insider also revealed that Sharon's 'brother', Dennis, will be returning around the same time.

----------


## Alisha

Hi, could you possibally merge this with the other thread as there is already one on Letitish returning. Just though I'd let you know  :Smile:  

P.S chuft to bits thats she's comeing back.

----------


## Bad Wolf

done!!

----------


## Alisha

Thanks Rach  :Thumbsup:

----------


## andromeda

> I don't think the 'love triangle' did any of them any favours but I do like them together. I think they have alot of potential. I prefered thier scenes before Zoe came into the picture (although thier chemistry was always there). I'm hopeing that Sharon's infertility is something they will cover. There are so many ways they can go now.  Hopefully tptb have learned from thier mistakes.


I'll be honest and say the triangle part isn't what bothered me. I'm afraid the thought of them together still bothers me greatly. Can;t please everyone though  :Smile:  .

TPTB & their mistakes... yeah we can hope they learned and not just on Sharon/Dennis & their relationship. Although I have to say I do think things have improved greatly recently.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Whooo Hoo!

----------


## the_watts_rule

Im Dead Excited Because Letitia Den Is My Favourtie Actress!

----------


## Alisha

> Im Dead Excited Because Letitia Den Is My Favourtie Actress!



Mine too.  :Smile:   Even before her and Dennis became an item and I have been a fan of her. I was too young when Sharongate was screened. I must have been around 10 but I do remember it and have it taped anyway.

I hope she comes back stronger this time though. One thing that was disappointing was that since Den came back from the grave her character reverted back a lot, which was a shame. Anyway, Letitia is a favourite of John Yorkâs and it was he who persuaded her to return in 2001 where we got strong feisty Sharon. Seeing as he has now become more involved in the show I do hope he restores that quality. Before Den came back, Sharon was far more dominant and strong. I'm guessing that the death of Den is going to affect Sharon in many ways and it may harden her character and she will be back in fighting spirit. Dennis won't know whatâs hit him. Can't wait.  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Im Dead Excited Because Letitia Den Is My Favourtie Actress!

Sorry it should be Letitia Dean

----------


## kelis101

oh god why is she comin bak she does my head in

----------


## Sooz15

It is confirmed on the BBC Eastenders site. Under Latest News.

----------


## Alisha

> It is confirmed on the BBC Eastenders site. Under Latest News.


Yeah I know  :Smile:  Do you know how long I've been waiting for that to come up after all those speculating reports over the past 5 months  :Lol:  

I'm relieved that at least now we know one way or another and it's a bonus for me that she is returning. I have missed her.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

just read the news on eastenders website im so exited. but it said the bosses are not tellin if they come back as a couple. they will be returning early june. do you yhink that dennis will find out what chrissie has done. and i think that they will leave in dennis and zoes old flat. cant wait to see the look on zoe face now.

----------


## Alisha

Well the truth is bound to come out sooner or later. This is eastenders...nothing stays secret forever. The truth about Den's sudden disappearance will emerge but it's just a matter of how and when. I think Zoe will have a shock when Dennis returns because it will be so unexpected, but I think they all will be: Chrissie, Sam and Zoe.

As for Sharon and Dennis returning as a couple, Iâm not entirely sure. They could but there may be a twist they, who knows?  :Ponder:  Even if they don't come back re-united, I'm not too bothered because it will mean seeing an on screen reunion for us to all see.  :Love:

----------


## hayley

DEFINEATELY CONFIRMED!!
it says on the latest news on the eastenders website!!
I hope there ISNT a shannis reunion!!

----------


## Alisha

I think and hope that there will be. There is a wide scope of possbilities for these two. I cant wait to see them re-united.  :Smile:

----------


## nemma

Am I the only person on the planet bored to tears by this storyline?
How many times are the EE team gonna drag this one out?
Its almost as tedious as the Katy Harris murder one in Coronation Street. lol.
And thank god thats going to be over soon. I dont think I can take much more of her shuffling feet and annoying twitching!

I cant believe Letitia Dean thinks shes not already type cast! Shes always gonna be known as that girl from Eastenders, and Although Dennis is rather nice to look at, I dont think theres much more they can do with the character really.

Im predicting that There will be yet another revival of the mitchel verses Watts storyline through Phil and Dennis fighting for Sharons affections.
I cant see eastenders writers letting it all run too smoothly for Dennis and Sharon realisticly. 
Sorry to be so pessimistic, but I really do think EE are clutching at straws again these days....

----------


## rosiec211

I agree with you-I liked Shannis initially-but now its old and over-rated.  How many more times can they bring it bk?  Should we be together or not-its so drippy!  If they are coming back and producers decide on a Shannis reunion-plz just make it last and be a happy marriage for once.  Personally I'd prefer Sharon and Phil or Sharon and Grant to get back together tho-just to throw a spanner in the works.

----------


## Alisha

> I dont think theres much more they can do with the character really.


There is plenty that they can do with his character. Dennis is a character with a lot of profundity and depth. Firstly, his abusive childhood has never been unravelled fully so there is much potential there. I honestly believe that out of everyone, he would open up to Sharon about this and no one else. There's also the Den factor. How is the discovery into Den's disappearance going to emerge and how will Dennis and Sharon feel about Chrissie once the truth is revealed? How will Sharon feel about Dennis. There is no doubt that she loves him but I'm predicting that she will bear some guilt over what she said befor Den died. Will she feel like she is betrayeing her father by being with Dennis? It could get really interesting and I doubt things will ever be the same again for anyone. Also Andy -whom Dennis had a bond with, wonât take too lightly to the news that the he's dead. Maybe he will want to avenge his death.  :Ponder:   Whatâs more is Sharon's infertility. I always thought that storyline could be developed some more. IVF and surrogacy sound very promising indeed and all the emotions that go into it. About children, for all we know Dennis may have a child out there who he has no recollection off. Let's face it -he did do his fair share of bed hopping before he arrived so I can imagine a son/daughter popping up in the square. Things are bound to get heated up between the Watts and Mitchellâs. There is no love lost there. Phil would want payback for Dennis's involvement in the robbery and Sharon was never Peggy's favourite fan. I think Eastenders have a lot to go on with them too. I can understand why people are bored with the 'dragging out'. Even me speaking as a passionate Shannis fan got annoyed with the constant ping pong between Sharon and Zoe. The storyline didn't do Dennis, Sharon and Zoe any favours whatâs so ever. Now though, I am looking very optimistic about their future.

About Phil and Sharon -I thought they had chemistry but I like to think of them in the past and I don't want it dragged up now. I suppose because I really want her to be with Dennis, which is why I'm not so enthusiastic about the idea. However I never thought of him as worthy of her and in my opinion, their chemistry doesn't come close to that of Sharon and Dennis. You could also argue that by Sharon being with Phil once more, that their relationship has also dragged out, more so than Sharon and Dennis. For what started over 10 years ago and still running - I would stay thatâs pretty long. Plus EE need to move forward not go back. Sharon and Dennis - I never considered their relationship as over even when it ended last Christmas, primarily because I knew that there was further scope for development and progression for these two. I'm hoping now, that what with the tedious love triangle gone and dusted, we can actually see them work through their concern and issues together. Sharon and Dennis only got together twice and once for 7 weeks and the other for 3 -thats very little time together and compared to some soap couples, they haven't been 'bought back' that much. It's because it was on going for a while that the duration of them seemed longer. As for not running smoothly between Sharon and Dennis - I completely agree. If a couple were happy all the time viewers would get bored and we need storylines between couples to let them evolve instead of all smiles. Furthermore I'd rather have bumps -just as long as the plots are right and not contrived.

----------


## butch

wow alisha i totally agree good one xx

----------


## Sooz15

I have to agree with you Alisha - there are lots of potential story lines to be covered by Sharon and Dennis, and although the whole 'on - off - on again - off again' thing became REALLY tedious I think their on screen chemistry is brilliant. (Can't wait to see more of it).

Before they left at Christmas they were determined to be together whatever the consequences, and I am sure that this will be the case when they return. Although as we all know this is EE, so anything could happen!!!

----------


## Alisha

> I have to agree with you Alisha - there are lots of potential story lines to be covered by Sharon and Dennis, and although the whole 'on - off - on again - off again' thing became REALLY tedious I think their on screen chemistry is brilliant. (Can't wait to see more of it).


Hi Sooz, when Sharon and Dennis first got together in February, Letitia Dean said in an interview that although Sharon and Dennis are very passionate, their relationship will be bumpy. I quite like the sound of that because nothing annoys me more than a fake happy couple (who are like that all the time) Sharon and Dennis are two very complex characters and I doubt ee will be short on ideas for them two. With Dennis's temper and abusive childhood and Sharon's infertility, it could get really interesting and storylines like this are rooted into their development and emotions. I have high hopes for there two.  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Sooz15

> Hi Sooz, when Sharon and Dennis first got together in February, Letitia Dean said in an interview that although Sharon and Dennis are very passionate, their relationship will be bumpy. I quite like the sound of that because nothing annoys me more than a fake happy couple (who are like that all the time) Sharon and Dennis are two very complex characters and I doubt ee will be short on ideas for them two. With Dennis's temper and abusive childhood and Sharon's infertility, it could get really interesting and storylines like this are rooted into their development and emotions. I have high hopes for there two.


Hi Alisha

Yes, I agree. I think it would be a bumpy relationship with the two of them, but that just makes for better viewing. Wouldn't it be great if we could see a couple who are passionate about each other actually battle to stay together whatever the cost?

I think after all the ups and downs the least we Shannis fans deserve is to see the two of them confront some of the issues we think could be so interesting. All the ground work has been done and I think with Dennis's past, the Dalton shooting and the whole infertility issue there is plenty of potential.

Can't wait!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## ?????

i don't know about you guys but i can see a 'shannis baby' on the way.   :Cheer:

----------


## Alisha

That sounds lovely but ee have to do it correctly and at the right time. Realistically, adoption would be out of the question because of Dennis's criminal history. However, that doesn't stop IVF and/or surrogacy. The storyline could be a real eye opener and what couples have to go through to get a child they desperately yearn for. I do in time want Sharon and Dennis to have a child of their own, but not just yet. For now, I want to see them unravel Den's disappearance and how this affects their relationship with Chrissie, namely Sharon feelings. It would also be interesting to see how Sharon and Dennis react around each other. I somehow see guilt playing a part in the choices they make from now on. I have no doubt though, that they will end up together and a wedding in time would be nice too.  :Love:

----------


## Debs

sharon would make a lovely mother!! hope they try and do this storyline in th future! looking forward to sharon coming back

----------


## chance

Sharon Watts and Dennis Rickman are to tie the knot, according to the Sunday Mirror today.

Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman have signed new contracts to return to EastEnders, and producers are apparently hoping that the wedding will be a hit with viewers.

However, not everybody on the Square will be congratulating the couple, especially Phil Mitchell, who turns up at the wedding to try and spoil it.

An insider told the newspaper, "With Dirty Den gone, Sharon and Dennis can finally be a couple.

"Bosses are convinced a wedding will be a big hit. Sharon can't have a baby, but bosses are also planning another storyline with her trying to have a baby through IVF treatment. 

"But there will be one person hell-bent on stopping Sharon and Den getting married or having a baby - Phil.

"There'll be all-out war between the Watts and the Mitchells. Peggy and Phil are united in stopping Sharon and Dennis from getting The Vic and the club back. 

"Phil is out to put a spanner in the works. He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back." 

 :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah its gr8t but this is all ready in the shannis thread

----------


## chance

awww well not everyone goes on the shannis thread they just scan down this column.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Great *claps lazily* - Does it look like im interested ey? Because I'm not...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Sorry Im just very upset but nothing ever lastst in EE very long and now that makes me happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

cant wait really

----------


## Ella.

Think this would be a great storyline if it were to happen. I hope that Sharon gets the Vic back too as I cant stand Peggy.

----------


## emillie

i think the wedding will be good. it will draw in the viewers but they also done Billy and Little Mo and Kat and Alfie only to go and split them up later so they should just be together and not get married or ee will end up splitting them up. and they will end up with very little viewers. also i hate phil mitchell he is always gasping for breath or a drink  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ella.

> also i hate phil mitchell he is always gasping for breath or a drink


Very true!!!   :Smile:  

I agree, I think that if they get married, it needs to be for keeps and not to end in tears.

----------


## neroc

I think the wedding would be a good storyline, although I'm not a fan of the Shannis thing.

----------


## eastie

it would be a very good storyline, i think it will get a lot of viewers.

Also a battle of the families (watts and mitchels) would b a good idea,

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I like weddings but I'm happy in this case nothing lasts in EE!!

----------


## DennisRbabe

> Great *claps lazily* - Does it look like im interested ey? Because I'm not...


Well if u are not interested don't post a reply!

I THINK IT IS GREAT!  :Clap:

----------


## chocolate

i am sooooo looking to forward to this if it happens :Cheer:  ... but i just hope that it doesnt happen so i will be left disappointed

----------


## Debs

im glad they are going to do something with the shannis storyline at last i dont think i could stand more of the together not together will they get together sharon leaving dennis leaving coming back etc etc  anymore!! keep them together and lets leave them together!!

----------


## ?????

OMG finally there are doing something with shannis. a year ago we thought shannis was doomed thanks to louise berridge. but now the writers are doing what the the viewing public wants which is to see shannis happy and lasting more than couple of weeks for once.

----------


## Alisha

Speaking an avid Sharon and Dennis fan I am pleased about it.

As for nothing lasts,. like I said in the 'shannis spoilers thread' â Iagree, this is eastenders after all but for as long as they are both on in the square, I am looking forward to seeing them together -what ever storyline may come their way.

Also when a couple splits it's usually when one of the actors leave and the soap is left with no alternative but to split them. This is what happened to them first time around for Sharon and Dennis, and with Kat and Alfie, Little Mo and Billy, Kate and Phil -all because one actor had to leave. For as long as they are both on the square, it would be nice to see them stick it out and see them go their hurdles together.

----------


## Angeldelight

There gonna a bebe a little tiny wheenie cute mini mini Dennis bebe woah a bebe there gonna have a bebe awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Who will they have as bridesmaids?

----------


## angelblue

I thought it might be chrissie but if they are going to be at war then maybe not


It could be jane , vicky or even michelle but i dont know?

----------


## di marco

calm down angeldelight, dont get too excited lol!

----------


## Alisha

I voted for Dot because she has known Sharon all her life and has a deep connection with Dennis. She is important to both of them and i think she deserves Bridesmade spot.   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What!? they're getting married!? eh, im all confused   :Confused:  who said they were getting married?! I must have missed something!    :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> What!? they're getting married!? eh, im all confused   who said they were getting married?! I must have missed something!


its on ds and was in one of the papers today and its all over the shannis thread, cant really miss it lol!

----------


## di marco

i think theyll def choose zoe....................NOT! lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

but there guna have a BEBE, a little BEBE, it's guna be either a mini mini DENNIS or a mini SHARON!!!

they're having a BEBE, a little BEBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a BEBE, a BEBE

----------


## Layne

I voted Chrissie, but Dot aswell!

----------


## Layne

Ok angeldelight, breath,
In
and out
And again
in
And out!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its on ds and was in one of the papers today and its all over the shannis thread, cant really miss it lol!


Ooh i see! It's because i dont go on digital spy, and dont read the paper or the shannis thread lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

Dot it has to be Dot if they go to war with Chrissie it won't be her

----------


## Angeldelight

I'm trying very hard but it's just not working I'm so excited they're having a ickle little bebe awwwww a ickle bebe

----------


## Rach33

Dorothy I think cos her and Dennis awwwwwww

----------


## hazey

I think they will have Jane,and Ian will do the catering...he seems to do it for all the EE celebrations.  :Rotfl:

----------


## volvic

[B] it will be  interesting to see who goes to the wedding.i don,t know who they would pick maybe it could be stacey .

----------


## Rach33

We like your thinking Stacey would be a good choice I loved her and Dennis's friendship before they fell out over him shagging Sharon

----------


## volvic

really good news!! couldn,t believe it when i read it on D.S.i just hope they make it look good and work as a storyline now.

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey yey Stacey i never thought of her, and they're friendship was beginning to blossom until Dennis let Zoe believe Stacey was lying about him and Sharon!!!! NOT very NICE of HIM................

Sharon and Dennis are getting married!!!! and they're havng a little bebe who they can call Marc with a C Rickman, ikcle MarC Rickman...................

----------


## melmarshall858

i dont think they would have either of these i think it would have to be vicki perhaps if a wedding did happen this is why they would recast the part could also be a reason to bring michelle back although not by the same actress

----------


## di marco

who voted for zoe lol! i cant see that happening, unless they want to publically humiliate her, but that would sort of spoil their wedding day............................

----------


## tammyy2j

It will be Vicky and Dot and maybe Michelle if she returns

----------


## tammyy2j

I am delighted. Sharon and Dennis deserve happiness after everything they have been through. I really hope Sharon gets the Vic back and has a little baby Dennis.

----------


## Jenbobber

thats great! i think this will be a great storyline

----------


## Angeldelight

I can't wait and this will tie in really well with Zoe's exit!!!!! yey yey yey  

*
SHANNIS forever and ever and ever*

----------


## Angeldelight

Stacey Stacey Stacey StaceyStacey Stacey Stacey StaceyStacey Stacey Stacey StaceyStacey Stacey Stacey StaceyStacey Stacey Stacey StaceyStacey Stacey

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Zoe - it would be jokes!!

----------


## RealityGap

mmmm......... if she comes back - or maybe they won't have a bridesmaid

----------


## dddMac1

i voted Dot

----------


## Layne

Stacey wold be a good choice!!!
But i think Dot!

----------


## EastendersRox

No one, but I voted Chrissie (as if) cuz she's my fave.

----------


## Bryan

coming to think of it its a gud job that sharon has dennis

cus what friends has she got in theorey other than old women and ian (same thing! LOL)

Kate was a mate until she left, Chrissie was until the events of 20th Anniversary Episode

ah poor sharon...at least she has dennis for comfort!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well dot been with dennis from the start

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i know i cant wait

----------


## AleX liddell

either can i!!!!!!! hooray!!!!!!

----------


## Sherbs

Oh god no.
You mean we will have to endure more of the Cardboard acting and one tone voice which is dennis.
No wonder ee is so poor when they think actors like him are good!

----------


## Alisha

He isn't the best, but I think he is good and brings something to the show.
I for am glad that he is coming back.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Oh god no.
> You mean we will have to endure more of the Cardboard acting and one tone voice which is dennis.
> No wonder ee is so poor when they think actors like him are good!



Can you really say that all his acting over Christmas was cardboard/wooden?
You have to think of what the character is like in relation to the acting, as they are acting out the character.   :Searchme:  

i really like the character of Dennis's and how can you like a character if the acting is poor?   :Angry:

----------


## Rach33

Who the bloody hell voted ZOE three people did they miss a couple of epis or something

----------


## Angeldelight

why oh why have they done that? or is it a joke? hmmmmmmm

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I'm guessing its a joke but I wish I hadn't made it an anonymous poll now!

----------


## Angeldelight

that's the only thing with it being anonymous!!!!!!!!

----------


## WattsRulee

I fink tht chrissie and sharon cld b gd m8z coz chrissie(my fave chararchter) could spin her a story bout den tryin 2 kill chrissie then leaving?!?! then sharon wld feel 4 her and theyd all be 1 big happy step-adoption family!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well my dream 4 them as finally cum true and the baby 1

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Wouldn't it be hilarious if it was Dot??!!??!!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angeldelight

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh don't you think it would be sweet if Dot was a braidsmaid.....

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Dot's in the lead......followed by Chrissie in 2nd place.  Trailing behind with exactly 0 votes is Yolande!!!

----------


## angelblue

I think dot should give sharon an way thats if she is going to have a big wedding   :Smile:

----------


## kckinsmcg

Sharon Watts and Dennis Rickman are to tie the knot, according to the Sunday Mirror today.

Letitia Dean and Nigel Harman have signed new contracts to return to EastEnders, and producers are apparently hoping that the wedding will be a hit with viewers.

However, not everybody on the Square will be congratulating the couple, especially Phil Mitchell, who turns up at the wedding to try and spoil it.

An insider told the newspaper, "With Dirty Den gone, Sharon and Dennis can finally be a couple.

"Bosses are convinced a wedding will be a big hit. Sharon can't have a baby, but bosses are also planning another storyline with her trying to have a baby through IVF treatment. 

"But there will be one person hell-bent on stopping Sharon and Den getting married or having a baby - Phil.

"There'll be all-out war between the Watts and the Mitchells. Peggy and Phil are united in stopping Sharon and Dennis from getting The Vic and the club back. 

"Phil is out to put a spanner in the works. He doesn't want his ex marrying Dennis and forms an alliance with Chrissie to stop them getting the pub back." 


What do you think?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its gr8t

----------


## di marco

i know this is great news but it is being discussed in a few other posts already

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does vicki cum bk 4 the weddin

----------


## lucymillagan

cool

----------


## blondeisbestdur

not agen omg this is junk it probs wnt happen

----------


## blondeisbestdur

i h8 the whole shannis junk it shud be killed off our screens and sharron shud be shot i hate her

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> not agen omg this is junk it probs wnt happen


it is defenlly goin 2 happen this storyline is goin to boast the ratings of ee this and the baby treatment

----------


## lucymillagan

im a big fan of sharon and im looking forward to this storyline. sharon and dennis deserve to be happy. i think that its could that there is going to be an IVF storyline because sharon deserves to have a baby with all shes been through

----------


## callummc

yes but knowing ee on the day sharon finds out she's pregnant somthing will happen to break her heart,it allways does.

----------


## Sooz15

I hope this is true.

It would be great to see Sharon and Dennis finally settle down together after all they've been through.

----------


## Angeldelight

Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Sharon and Dennis FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Already been psoted...

----------


## di marco

> Already been psoted...


thats what i said this morning spicy

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh yeah... why isn't anyone listening to us!! Lol!!

----------


## di marco

> Oh yeah... why isn't anyone listening to us!! Lol!!


dunno thats what i thought, oh well!

----------


## kckinsmcg

> Oh yeah... why isn't anyone listening to us!! Lol!!


I searched for a post regarding this before I created the thread at midnight last night and there were no duplicates.  Perhaps that is why.  Where are they?

----------


## di marco

> I searched for a post regarding this before I created the thread at midnight last night and there were no duplicates. Perhaps that is why. Where are they?


its being discussed in the official shannis spoiler thread and in a thread called "sharon and dennis wed!!!" which was started by chance. there was also a thread called "Shannis To Be MARRIED?" but that was closed as its the same thread

----------


## hayley

Dont the Watts all ready own the pub?!?!?!

----------


## kckinsmcg

> its being discussed in the official shannis spoiler thread and in a thread called "sharon and dennis wed!!!" which was started by chance. there was also a thread called "Shannis To Be MARRIED?" but that was closed as its the same thread


so like i said, i did a search for this before i posted it and it brought back no matches.  If it is such a big deal, move it, not really an issue for me to be bothered about, just thought I was passing on useful info.  in any event people responded who did not know about it so it obviously was not posted clearly enough for them either.  Either that or the fact that I refuse to utter the word "SHANNIS" and so my search probably missed any other posts which used the purile term.  I wish everyone would stop referring to couples as a single entity.  Like when you get together you are no longer you?  That would make my husband and I known to the world as RISSY or CHICHIE, depending on who you ask, which is intolerable.  I blame whoever coined Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez, "BENNIFER".  They should be shot.

----------


## di marco

> so like i said, i did a search for this before i posted it and it brought back no matches.  If it is such a big deal, move it, not really an issue for me to be bothered about, just thought I was passing on useful info.


i only told you where the other threads were as you asked. its not a big deal as you are making out, i just told you as i wanted to warn you that it might have been closed as there was already a post on it. i wasnt having a go at you, i was just trying to help

----------


## chance

already a thread on this.... closing...

----------


## Potato1992

Dot

----------


## myra129

I think Stacey should be bridesmaid.

----------


## myra129

Who do you think would be Dennis's best man? With Andy dead (he would have been first choice i guess) who else would Dennis ask?

----------


## Layne

> Who do you think would be Dennis's best man? With Andy dead (he would have been first choice i guess) who else would Dennis ask?


Jake possibly??

----------


## Alisha

> Jake possibly??


  :Ponder:  highly unlikley. He did give him a punch not long before he left and they were never friends so I can't see him asking him. The only one I can think of now would be his old mate, Tony.  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

just cant wait

----------


## Meh

Is it me, or is this thread in the wrong section?
Shouldn't it be *IF* sharon and dennis get wed?

----------


## Debs

ithas been on digitalspy and in apaper that the wedding of sharon and denis is going to be happening soon so i guessed tha why they put it in spoilers??

----------


## emma_strange

You would think if they were getting married they wud fly vicky over to be bridesmaid

----------


## ~Sooz~

I've said other because she might have Pauline as a maid of honour/witness (depending on where it happens) as she is the closest person to Sharon in the square or she might choose Lucy, Ian's daughter and she's also very close to Ian from when they were kids.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont think pauline  because she does not agree to it

----------


## ~Sooz~

> i dont think apuline because she does not agree to it



she might change her view when she sees Sharon happy - and esp with the way she feels about being deserted just now, if Sharon were to ask her I think she would soften and be delighted to have been asked.

----------


## Charmed

Vicky of course!She's their sister

----------


## kirsty_g

i think it will be vicki

----------


## Bad Wolf

> i think it will be vicki


with a head transplant!!!  the last actress said she wouldn't return to the role

----------


## ~Sooz~

> with a head transplant!!!  the last actress said she wouldn't return to the role


Just what I was thinking Rach, yeah Vicki makes perfect sense or Michelle but I can't see it happening, unless its a different actress, which I always find hard to take.

----------


## littlemo

> Who will they have as bridesmaids?


I think Sharon and Dennis would want Chrissie as maid of honour, this may depend on how much they have found out about Den, although they might be convinced to forgive her. She has been a very good friend to them both. 

I think Dot is a bit to old too be a bridesmaid, maybe there could be two maid of honours because I'm sure they would want her to be a very special guest at the wedding. 

I don't think either of them have many friends in the square, perhaps Sharon might choose Jane because she's Ian's girlfiend and her and Ian are quite close. And maybe the they'd have Ian's children too, that might be nice. 

I think other guests would include, Pat-she's very open minded, she's a good friend of Sharon's and she's working for Dennis at the bookies. Little Mo and Billy, basically just people who would be pleased for them. I don't know who Dennis would have as his best man, he was best man at Andy's wedding, but he's now dead, so I don't know who's left, maybe Jake, if he's back then. I don't know how they are going to get on, if he's involved with Johnny Allen's crowd I suppose there will be plenty of people to ask.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i wounder how he is going to proposse ( think that how to spell it ) to her i bet it be dead romantic or will they come back engaged ( soz about the spelling) i hope the wedding be soon though i just cant wait for them to come back. it says in the tv quick for nexts week sharon and dennis are back but why but at least they are truely in love gain . i just cant wait to see zoes face when they walk in the vic on her leaving party. and the slaters. BUT what about chrissie they going to ask her lots of questions about den and where he is 

17 days to 

shannis for ever

----------


## Bryan

i dont think they shud have any bridesmaids

it should be a small and discrete ceremony, witnessed by sharon's clsoe freinds, dennis has known that i can think of lol  :Rotfl:  

as they relationship is "controversial" not many would attend

thats my opinion anyway but on the other hand id love to see a massize chruch wedding filled with walford characters past and present, hrose drawn carraiges, princess wedding dres... ah....

bondboffin

----------


## Pixie

i reckon the people theyv would want to be bridesmaids would be characters that have eft walford. Sharon woulod probably want Michelle (her old best friend) and Kate (her recent best friend). I also think they would both want Vicki if she was able to accept them as a couple. Due to thisa being a tv program though i doubt of them (except maybe Kate) would actually come back for it

----------


## kjhxzap3577

I think either Pauline or Ian to be bridesmaid

----------


## di marco

> I think either Pauline or Ian to be bridesmaid


ian lol! that would be hilarious, him in a puffy dress!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

chrissie matron of honour:

little mo 
&
kat

as bridesmaids

i know she ent close to them but was Sam to Jane? no that was mad and so is that

Alfie should be the best man

and you know what the best man is entitled to do...

so thats how it could be revealed

tie them both in xmas and hey thats alfies exit sorted

bondboffin

----------


## jo luvz nigel

does any1 no something about they find a deed body in de vic on sharons wedding day??  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Bryan

keep u gal, this is last years news

bita of an exaggeration

but this has been on the boards for months lol

SHANNIS are back for good   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I voted for Jane, she seems to get on with everyone, also Pat because she has been looking after Dennis's bookies and they may have a bond, he may look upto her like he does Dot. I would love to see Sam as a bridesmaid, could you imagine Phil and Peggy's face's that would be a picture.

----------


## Bryan

sam? ur having a bird  barth 

shes a mitchell, sharons a watts!!!!

there are all the men feuds

but they are the female side of it... omg the arugments they had

sharon would have had to have a brain transplant with a chimpanzee before she asks sam to be her bridesmaid

bondboffin:

p.s: bridesmaids above retirement age are a scary thought

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> ian lol! that would be hilarious, him in a puffy dress!!!


  :Rotfl:  God, that made me laugh!!! Ian could give Sharon away though!!

----------


## Emmak2005

Sharon Watts' return to Albert Square, with boyfriend Dennis Rickman on her arm, looks set to kick-start a week of fantastic episodes, as EastEnders pulls out all the stops for its big summer storyline. Although details of the events that find Sharon and Dennis walking back into The Vic are being kept under wraps, we're promised fans won't be disappointed, as reunions and revelations rock Walford. 

The week that follows Sharon and Dennis' return, on 17th June, will revolve around one day in the life of Albert Square," our EastEnders source reveals. "Monday is morning, Tuesday lunchtime, and so on. There is some very big questions to answer, not least Sharon and Dennis wondering where their father, Dirty Den, is . . ."

And to cap it off the week's high drama, the imminent departure of actress Michelle Ryan, who plays Dennis' heartbroken ex-love, Zoe Slater, will lead to a show-stopping soap performance.

"Zoe has a big bombshell for Kat as well," our mole tells us. "It's absolutely great stuff. Eastenders is back at its best once more, as some startling revelations are made."

I'm guessing that Zoe's bombshell for Kat is to do with her thinking she killed Ken with Pauline's doggy doorstep.

----------


## Jade

Please can you tell us your source??

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

Sorry - I got it from this week's Inside Soap mag.

----------


## Jade

Cool.

Thanks

----------


## Alisha

Yeah I read this. It sounds really exciting. I can't wait for it. It looks like a brilliant week.  :Cheer:

----------


## Emmak2005

I'm gonna be interested to see how it all comes out about Den's death. As only Chrissie, Zoe & Sam (who is due back from her holiday soon) know about the night of Friday February 18th. Or was it 17th - who cares? I think Michelle Ryan chose the right time to go really, as now Dennis is with Sharon it doesn't leave her much to do - apart from sell a cagoule and mini-skirt.

----------


## Angeldelight

yey yey yey... sound exciting... i can't wait... doesn't Sam tell Zoe that she didn't kill Den... i hope Zoe doesn't tell Kat that Chrissie actually killed him...

----------


## di marco

> I'm guessing that Zoe's bombshell for Kat is to do with her thinking she killed Ken with Pauline's doggy doorstep.


or it could be to do with the abortion?

----------


## di marco

this sounds really good though, cant wait, its gonna be great!   :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i read it to but still cant wait

----------


## tammyy2j

I have heard that Kat tells Dennis off for what he did to Zoe but he tell Kat a few home truths about Zoe in the middle of the Vic

----------


## dddMac1

hope the Script writers don't wreck the storyline again

----------


## EastendersRox

This is gonna kick Corrie's butt!

----------


## Bryan

shannis is eastenders strongest thing...if they use it to their advanatge it woint just be Shelly Unwin's face that gets smashed up in Corrie, it will be their ratings

well done enders on a spectaulr return of our favourite characters, and to make it twelves times better they are there to see horse faced zoe go once and for all

luvin it...keep it up

bondboffin

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> This is gonna kick Corrie's butt!


Lets hope so!!!

----------


## Bryan

its envitable

shannis are a proper couple, that most love?

can u name ne for corrie? (ones that aren't old/cringworthy/or doomed to failure)

bondboffin

----------


## jo luvz nigel

I just went on the insidesoap magazine website and it said grants back with sharon????????  :Crying:  Does any1 no if this is true? i hope its not bcause i thought shannis was coming back.........I luv shannis,  :Wub:   :Love:  i cant wait till they come back on the 17 of june...............But now i not so sure if sharons coming back with dennis??????????????/  :Confused:  SOMEBODY HELP ME????????????????????

----------


## Siobhan

> its envitable
> 
> shannis are a proper couple, that most love?
> 
> can u name ne for corrie? (ones that aren't old/cringworthy/or doomed to failure)
> 
> bondboffin


There is Ashley and Claire... probably boring but they are in love and it is strong... 

It is soapland, Sharon and Dennis may not last... we can't tell.

----------


## Bryan

he isnt its a misleading healdine

basically suggesting will it happen, so people buy the magazine etc

it only says inside that their are loose ends to tie up between them etc

do not worry!

shannis lives, lol

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

i havent heard ne clahsley or ashlare names or many discussions on how they are meant to be

they may be in love

but they ent in the same kind of love as shannis, ashely and maxine were real, this is just normal love

i.e if sharon or dennis were to love someone else (heaven forbid!!)

bondboffin

----------


## Siobhan

> i havent heard ne clahsley or ashlare names or many discussions on how they are meant to be
> 
> they may be in love
> 
> but they ent in the same kind of love as shannis, ashely and maxine were real, this is just normal love
> 
> i.e if sharon or dennis were to love someone else (heaven forbid!!)
> 
> bondboffin


Martin and Sonia are totally in love but they don't have to have a name for it to be real...

----------


## Alisha

Sharon and Dennis have totally convinced me as a viewer and it's not thier name. Ever since September 2003 I have been captivated by this couple. They are truely unique and no other couple in my opinion carrys of what they do  :Wub:

----------


## Siobhan

> Sharon and Dennis have totally convinced me as a viewer and it's not thier name. Ever since September 2003 I have been captivated by this couple. They are truely unique and no other couple in my opinion carrys of what they do


I like them as a couple too and was glad when they got together.. I hope it lasts, it will be good to see a couple stay together

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
It Sound Absolutely Great!!!!!
I Absolutely Can't Wait Untill It Happens!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah they was a great picture of them returning on this morning

----------


## .:Kitz:.

only trouble is, this is soapland. Nothing stays tickity-boo (lol :Big Grin: ) for very long!!

----------


## Alisha

> only trouble is, this is soapland. Nothing stays tickity-boo (lol) for very long!!


and I wouldn't have it any other way  :Thumbsup:  

Sharon and Dennis are a bumpy couple, which is why I'm conviced that they won't fall flat like some.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> and I wouldn't have it any other way  
> 
> Sharon and Dennis are a bumpy couple, which is why I'm conviced that they won't fall flat like some.


I know what you mean, there is always something to keep them busy in their relationship!!

----------


## Siobhan

> I know what you mean, there is always something to keep them busy in their relationship!!


Or always something trying to keep them apart but they keep coming back to each other

(hey this is my 1000th post.. do I win a prize  :Cheer:  )

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> yey yey yey... sound exciting... i can't wait... doesn't Sam tell Zoe that she didn't kill Den... i hope Zoe doesn't tell Kat that Chrissie actually killed him...


yeah sam does tell zoe cuz not shes got fired and lost the vic (sam) ehat has she got to lose ?   so she tells zoe to put her mind at rest but not to tell the police as there is no profe .         i hope zoe does tell kat .

----------


## dddMac1

i hope sam does tell Zoe what really happned to Den

----------


## i_luv_dennis

kate

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I think they should have Dot as bridesmaid,that would be fun,lol!!!!!
And she deserves to be there Bridesmaid!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## littlemo

Most people have probably already heard about this, but incase anybody hasn't it was in the Daily Mail a week last Saturday, and I'm sure i've read it in most soap magazines. There has been suggestions that along with the writers having Dennis and Sharon get married they may also decide to make them have a child through IVF. I am continuing this thread on this board from Walford Web, because i'm not a member on there. What does anybody else think about it? Do you think it's likely that it will work out? It could be a great storyline.

----------


## Angeldelight

i think it could be good... theyre all sorts of IVF treatments... they'd be great parents... especilly Dennis as he knows what it's like to live with-out a father... and his mum was abusive so he's be extra careful... i can't wait for this... a little MINI Dennis Rickman... we don't want a MINI Den... EVIL Den EVIL... or a MINI Sharon... awwwwwwwwww... they could have a tiny ickle bebe...

----------


## Bryan

yeah sharons life is going right for a change... well deserved gal

bondboffin

----------


## Layne

> could have a tiny ickle bebe...


Here we go with the whole bebe thing again!!!
 LOL!!
I really want them to have a ickle bebe too, mini sharon and dennis's yey!!!!!!

Also Dennis will stick with sharon through out the IVF!! Couz he is nice!

----------


## littlemo

> i think it could be good... theyre all sorts of IVF treatments... they'd be great parents... especilly Dennis as he knows what it's like to live with-out a father... and his mum was abusive so he's be extra careful... i can't wait for this... a little MINI Dennis Rickman... we don't want a MINI Den... EVIL Den EVIL... or a MINI Sharon... awwwwwwwwww... they could have a tiny ickle bebe...


I would really like to see Dennis as a father, and I agree he would be amazing! He's great with little babies, I remember how taken aback he was seeing Louise and Freddie. It shouldn't come at the expense of Sharon and Dennis, but if they could have a baby through IVF it would be brilliant. They are great as a couple and would make good parents. I think if they were to have a baby it would be a boy, it would be absolutely gorgeous and Dennis would probably identify with it more. Although I do think he would be good with a girl too, hopefully it wouldn't be as intense a relationship as Sharon and Den!

----------


## Jade

Will be a good storyline if its true!!!

----------


## angelblue

I think it could be great storyline if handle well and carefully done after all it is a delicate issue

But yeah i think it would be a great stroyline and i dont think it is ever been covered in an soap but i am not sure   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

hope this happens im not a big fan of sharon but it would be nice for her to have a baby. it is sopmething she has always wanted

----------


## Charmed

aww...a baby would be so cute!And Sharon and Dennis would make loving parents!

----------


## Georgie

i hope they do and stay happy they are such a cute couple

----------


## littlemo

> I think it could be great storyline if handle well and carefully done after all it is a delicate issue
> 
> But yeah i think it would be a great stroyline and i dont think it is ever been covered in an soap but i am not sure


I think you may be right. Brookside and Home And Away have covered surrogacy but I don't remember there being a storyline about IVF. Unless it's been in Hollyoaks or Family Affairs which I don't watch. I think they could do this storyline and not upset viewers. Some people may complain about it being pre-watershed and everything but I think it's a good realistic storyline. We've seen abortion and teenage pregnancies, so why not IVF? 

I would so love to see Dennis and Sharon with a baby. And now Den is gone, they won't have him there to mess with it's mind. Hopefully it will grow up to be happy and confident, without any of the emotional baggage, Dennis and Sharon have had to put up with.

----------


## di marco

> I think you may be right. Brookside and Home And Away have covered surrogacy but I don't remember there being a storyline about IVF. Unless it's been in Hollyoaks or Family Affairs which I don't watch. I think they could do this storyline and not upset viewers. Some people may complain about it being pre-watershed and everything but I think it's a good realistic storyline. We've seen abortion and teenage pregnancies, so why not IVF? 
> 
> I would so love to see Dennis and Sharon with a baby. And now Den is gone, they won't have him there to mess with it's mind. Hopefully it will grow up to be happy and confident, without any of the emotional baggage, Dennis and Sharon have had to put up with.


i agree. id love to see dennis and sharon have a baby and hopefully now den is gone they will be no one to mess it up for them. and from what i can remember there hasnt been an ivf storyline on hollyoaks either

----------


## squarelady

I think it would really work as a storyline. It's not unbelievable because there has always been a chance she can get pregnant and Dennis would make a brilliant dad so I'm really hoping they decide to give it a go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

comments edited, didint mean to offend, soz

a mate typed thjis whilst i left my computer at school

once again sorry for any offence caused, teahc me to leave my pc alone lol

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> poor baby, imagine how it would look?
> 
> puting lips, piggy nose, lazy eyes and floppy hair
> 
> feel sick at the thought


Why come into the topic to speak like that about Sharon and Dennis? Not much point is there really you may aswell reply to a topic you've got an actual valid comment to add.

----------


## Bryan

comments edited, didint mean to offend, soz

a mate typed thjis whilst i left my computer at school

once again sorry for any offence caused, teahc me to leave my pc alone lol

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> every comment is valid, it was a joke, have u a sense of humour?
> 
> i never have argued on thse boards and never will so mates?
> 
> bondboffin


Yes, every comment is valid. I just don't see the point of making comments like that in a topic. Fair enough it's a joke and it doesn't offend me but some fans of Letitia may be sick of the 'piggy' jokes after so long. 

I'm not going to argue!  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

You are quite right square lady if you dont have anything intelligent to say bondiffin then dont write anything  :Angry:

----------


## ElectricToes

I'm going to argue...my guns are blazing!
I have a sense of humour but that's not even funny! It's horrible and cruel and very childish! You just say things like that, how would you like it if people were to say things like that about you?!

Oh, and, on a lighter note...Shannis would make great parents  :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

I love your banner electric toes  :Wub:  

I think Sharon and Dennis would make lovely parents. I hope ee make it happen for them. They deserve to be happy.  :Wub:

----------


## ElectricToes

Fankoo 'lisha!

Yeah, they really do and they were so cute with Bobby and Dennis would be the cutest dad!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Most people have probably already heard about this, but incase anybody hasn't it was in the Daily Mail a week last Saturday, and I'm sure i've read it in most soap magazines. There has been suggestions that along with the writers having Dennis and Sharon get married they may also decide to make them have a child through IVF. I am continuing this thread on this board from Walford Web, because i'm not a member on there. What does anybody else think about it? Do you think it's likely that it will work out? It could be a great storyline.


 






Hiya!!!!!
That Would Be Great,They Would Make Great Parents!!!!!
I LOVE Dennis And Sharon And I Have Always Hoped That They Would Be Able To Get Children Together!!!!!
I Absolutely Can Not Wait,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Yay!  :Cheer:   This sounds like a fantastic story and going through the  IVF process would take quite a long time I would think, so if this is true they will be on our screens for a long time and their return will not just be a few weeks  :Thumbsup:  !!  Maybe (fingers crossed) Sharon and Dennis will be the second lasting relationship on the Square  :Love:   :Wub:   (after Jim and Dot)!!

----------


## Katie

Do you think Sharon will have a black wedding dress?

----------


## Alisha

> Do you think Sharon will have a black wedding dress?


  :Ponder:  erm no

I think we'll see her in more colour now. She is happy and in love  :Wub:  

She'll look beautiful in a dress  :Wub:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## stapler

Hopefully the same can be said for Dennis, all he wears is browns and blacks.

----------


## littlemo

> Yay!   This sounds like a fantastic story and going through the  IVF process would take quite a long time I would think, so if this is true they will be on our screens for a long time and their return will not just be a few weeks  !!  Maybe (fingers crossed) Sharon and Dennis will be the second lasting relationship on the Square    (after Jim and Dot)!!


I read in Inside Soap that Nigel Harman wants them to have a long lasting relationship too, so he must have plans to stay for a while to come, hopefully!

----------


## ElectricToes

I hope so! Nige wants them to last forever!  :Wub:  I love that man more and more!

----------


## Katie

Yeh, hopefully Sharon will actually be seen wearing colour now  :EEK!:  !!

----------


## littlemo

> I hope so! Nige wants them to last forever!  I love that man more and more!


I know he's great! I can just imagine Dennis as a dad. I reckon he'd be really supportive and loving. He'd be the kind of father you could talk to about anything, nothing would shock him, and there'd be no problem too big for him to sort out. Sharon would be the moralistic one who would guide it on the right path, making sure that it isn't following in it's father's or grandfather's footsteps. They'd make such a lovely family.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeh, hopefully Sharon will actually be seen wearing colour now  !!


Yes I think so. The character goes through phases doesn't it?! The last time she was here she wore all black, but I think the phase went on too long. I think it started when Tom died, but I didn't see her wearing colour when Den came back from the dead or when she started dating Dennis. Maybe the costume designers decide everytime she comes back on a colour, and if the picture in Inside Soap is anything to go by, this time it's white.

----------


## Bryan

when is all this ivf gonna happen?

bondboffin

----------


## Katie

From pictures I've seen of Sharon from the 80's she is wearing lots of very bright colours, a bit of a jump from what she has been like in the last few years!

----------


## Katie

> when is all this ivf gonna happen?
> 
> bondboffin


If it does happen, probably next year sometime though we don't really know!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> If it does happen, probably next year sometime though we don't really know!


 
Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,I Think It Is Going To Happen Next Year Too!!!!!
Aren't They Getting Married At The End Of The Year Or Something Like That?????!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## di marco

> Hiya!!!!!
> Yeah,I Think It Is Going To Happen Next Year Too!!!!!
> Aren't They Getting Married At The End Of The Year Or Something Like That?????!!!!!
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


i think theyre getting married, but i think its just a guess at ht emo that its going to happen at the end of the year

----------


## callummc

there's interveiws with the actors on teletext and it says they both hope they'll stay together but they 'l have a long rocky ride with phill and grant coming back but nigel says when they first walk in the pub they want den'they want to tell him that he'll have to accept them,sharon is going to turn into miss marple looking for clues and she said it'll be a very long time before he's found a and she knows sharrons heart will be broken and she'll be devestated meanwhile dennis hears of andys death and that he's got the bookies,but he also smells somthing fishy and starts looking into andys death,i don't know about you's but even though i'm not a shannis fan but i'm warming to it a bit if we are going to be getting this sort of storyline,and i bet sharon and dennis do a better job than the walford police who never seem to manage to catch the right person for murder

----------


## Bryan

at last the greatest mysteries unfold... jonny is going to be unpopular in the coming months, or do he form an alliance with the mitchells? ive heard that jonny bribes a police detctive to loose phil's incriminating evidence

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

the final peice in the puzzle is them having a ickle baby, awww   :Angel:  

wonder what poair of misfits they'd have as the godparents. hardly any rolemodels in walford except dot

pauline and dot it will no doubt me, maybe the mitchells if they ever make up with i seriosuly doubt

bondboffin

----------


## callummc

this is only my thoughts but i think dennis and sharons investigating may be what leads to the moon boys and sam mitchells exits

----------


## Katie

> this is only my thoughts but i think dennis and sharons investigating may be what leads to the moon boys and sam mitchells exits


Do you think that Chrissie may try to shift the blame onto Sam?

----------


## Katie

> i think theyre getting married, but i think its just a guess at ht emo that its going to happen at the end of the year


Some people think they might get married on Valentine's Day but who knows?

----------


## callummc

No i think chrissy will be watching sam in case she tells cos after this week shw knows sam will grass her up,she's done it once to zoey,i am feeling a bit sorry for sam now,she'll have chrissy on her case and we all know sharon's capable of adding 2 and 2 together she knows sam was there that night i dont think sams safe at all,maybe the rumours about chrissy killing her are true

----------


## di marco

> Some people think they might get married on Valentine's Day but who knows?


yeh i want them to get married on valentines day, but we dont know whats happening yet so until then we can all just think what wed like to happen........................

----------


## littlemo

> Some people think they might get married on Valentine's Day but who knows?


Yes that would be a really lovely idea! One of their most romantic moments was at the Valentines Ball and it would be extra special to make it their wedding anniversary. 

I think they will be getting married, nearly every interview i've read with Nigel and Letitia, they are asked the same question, Are their characters getting wed? and they reply I can't comment or just can't answer. I think we have assumed it's going to happen.  

I read in the back of a soap magazine (I think it was Soaplife) that somebody is supposed to propose on the back of a white horse. I think it's a bit weird for Eastenders, and probably to soon for Sharon and Dennis, but do you think it could be them? I wouldn't think it was Dennis's style.

----------


## di marco

> I read in the back of a soap magazine (I think it was Soaplife) that somebody is supposed to propose on the back of a white horse. I think it's a bit weird for Eastenders, and probably to soon for Sharon and Dennis, but do you think it could be them? I wouldn't think it was Dennis's style.


someone said on the hollyoaks forum something about jake going to see becca on a white horse in hollyoaks, so soaplife could be referring to them?

----------


## Alisha

> I read in the back of a soap magazine (I think it was Soaplife) that somebody is supposed to propose on the back of a white horse. I think it's a bit weird for Eastenders, and probably to soon for Sharon and Dennis, but do you think it could be them? I wouldn't think it was Dennis's style.


Reallly???  :Wub:  

I did not know this, I've got soaplife here with me but I can't find it  :Confused:  

is this clue for ee only or any soap?

I dont see it as Dennis style either. He is more likely to just come out with it. 

One thing I'm certain of though, is that they're getting married. On 'This Morning' two weeks ago Sharon Marshall confrimed that Sharon and Dennis are going to have an engagement party.

----------


## littlemo

> Reallly???  
> 
> I did not know this, I've got soaplife here with me but I can't find it  
> 
> is this clue for ee only or any soap?
> 
> I dont see it as Dennis style either. He is more likely to just come out with it. 
> 
> One thing I'm certain of though, is that they're getting married. On 'This Morning' two weeks ago Sharon Marshall confrimed that Sharon and Dennis are going to have an engagement party.


It's probably Hollyoaks like the previous message suggested. It didn't say anything too specific in the magazine. 

I wonder how Dennis would propose to Sharon? he may just come out with it, but I think he would want it to be a bit more romantic than that. Maybe he'd cook a meal for her, buy a really gorgeous engagement ring and then pop the question. Although knowing EE he would probably end up doing it in The Vic. I'd rather it be something like Billy proposeal, I read there's going to be a lot more laughter between Sharon and Dennis, maybe it's quite a comical moment. 

I don't watch 'This Morning' much, because I work full time, so if you could tell me what was actually said about Dennis and Sharon by Sharon Marshall, I would be really grateful!

----------


## Alisha

> It's probably 
> I don't watch 'This Morning' much, because I work full time, so if you could tell me what was actually said about Dennis and Sharon by Sharon Marshall, I would be really grateful!


I just looked in the mag and it's hollyoaks

Yeah it was said about 2/3 weeks ago. Sharon Marshall was there chatting about the soaps and she saidthat she got to read the ee script for the next 2 weeks, so this will abppromiately be screened about 7ish weeks from now. She said that they are filming an engagement party for Sharon and Dennis. Thats all she gave away.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I just looked in the mag and it's hollyoaks
> 
> Yeah it was said about 2/3 weeks ago. Sharon Marshall was there chatting about the soaps and she saidthat she got to read the ee script for the next 2 weeks, so this will abppromiately be screened about 7ish weeks from now. She said that they are filming an engagement party for Sharon and Dennis. Thats all she gave away.


hmmmm so if she said that 2/3 weeks ago then they would be filming them scripts now? am i correct?

----------


## Alisha

> hmmmm so if she said that 2/3 weeks ago then they would be filming them scripts now? am i correct?


you are right but because they are filmed 6-8 weeks ahead we wont see it screened until August time.  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> hmmmm so if she said that 2/3 weeks ago then they would be filming them scripts now? am i correct?


Yep, filming about now screening in mid july -august time!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> you are right but because they are filmed 6-8 weeks ahead we wont see it screened until August time.


so i could be right on the webcam script when i though that they were talking about the engagement party?

----------


## squarelady

> so i could be right on the webcam script when i though that they were talking about the engagement party?


Possibly yer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> so i could be right on the webcam script when i though that they were talking about the engagement party?


Maybe  :Smile:  but webcam can often be misleading when it comes to storylines.

----------


## littlemo

> I just looked in the mag and it's hollyoaks
> 
> Yeah it was said about 2/3 weeks ago. Sharon Marshall was there chatting about the soaps and she saidthat she got to read the ee script for the next 2 weeks, so this will abppromiately be screened about 7ish weeks from now. She said that they are filming an engagement party for Sharon and Dennis. Thats all she gave away.


That's so exciting! I've read a few scripts of webcam and there's been a few bits with Chrissie and Ian. It has been suggested that that might be Dennis and Sharon's engagement party. I think Chrissie would want to do something nice for them. I wonder if Den's murder has come out yet? maybe not. 

I bet the party is hosted in The Vic, there's no other place really, is there?! Maybe the community hall? So do you reckon there will be many people there?

----------


## squarelady

> Maybe  but webcam can often be misleading when it comes to storylines.


Exactly, it's only ever four lines of a 36 page script.

----------


## di marco

> Maybe  but webcam can often be misleading when it comes to storylines.


yeh i know it can be but i was just thinking thats all and there were 2 scripts which would tie in with it and they were going to be shown end july/beginning august

----------


## Alisha

> I bet the party is hosted in The Vic, there's no other place really, is there?! Maybe the community hall? So do you reckon there will be many people there?


Thats what I thought. We know what the sqaure is like. I cant see the Slaters turning up. Chrissie and Dot for sure. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Well as long as they have each other  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

When do you think the proposal will actually happen? I hope it's soon!

----------


## Alisha

> When do you think the proposal will actually happen? I hope it's soon!


I think it will be pretty soon. If the engagement party is in less than two monts from now, he's got to propose pretty soon. I'm just guessing but it may be next month but then again it could be a week before they have their party.

----------


## squarelady

> When do you think the proposal will actually happen? I hope it's soon!


We've just discussed this. The engagement party will probably be aired in 6-8 weeks so just before that obviously!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectricToes

As long as it's not whilst I'm on holiday!
Anyway...can we get back to a Shannis babbeh? 
It'd be such a gorgeous kid!!

----------


## littlemo

> Thats what I thought. We know what the sqaure is like. I cant see the Slaters turning up. Chrissie and Dot for sure. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Well as long as they have each other


Yes I don't think Sharon and Dennis care about how anybody else feels anymore? Things have been ruined enough times for them. I'm sure Chrissie will give them her support, she cares about them, and wants them to be happy. And Dot has always been a close friend of both of them. Pat is never judgemental so she'll be there. Hey it's a Walford party isn't it! If there's free drinks going, people probably won't care! They'll probably have a crowd there!

----------


## *JSW*

well reading this thread has certainly been interesting and raised plenty of interesting points.

One thing though about this was that this whole storyline was inevitable. Its a continuation of the shannis 'franchise' so to speak and will keep the shannis lovers happy whilst tackling a serious issue but thats where things could go wrong.

In my opinion, Eastenders is notoriously bad at handling sensitive issues admitedly there have been a few exceptions (Dot's cancer storyline for example) but these 'rays of light' are incredibly as stated. eastenders seems to prefer to go for high drama and twisting a storyline out of reality to pull in cheap high ratings, where as opting out of the more 'sensitive' approach.

This is a serious issue, postcode lotteries, varying success rates, all news of late. If Eastenders does take a slippy path it risks the potential to undo all of its improved work of late.

----------


## littlemo

> well reading this thread has certainly been interesting and raised plenty of interesting points.
> 
> One thing though about this was that this whole storyline was inevitable. Its a continuation of the shannis 'franchise' so to speak and will keep the shannis lovers happy whilst tackling a serious issue but thats where things could go wrong.
> 
> In my opinion, Eastenders is notoriously bad at handling sensitive issues admitedly there have been a few exceptions (Dot's cancer storyline for example) but these 'rays of light' are incredibly as stated. eastenders seems to prefer to go for high drama and twisting a storyline out of reality to pull in cheap high ratings, where as opting out of the more 'sensitive' approach.
> 
> This is a serious issue, postcode lotteries, varying success rates, all news of late. If Eastenders does take a slippy path it risks the potential to undo all of its improved work of late.


I think the IVF Storyline will work well. They've got great actors portraying it, Letitia Dean whose been in the soap since the beginning, and Nigel Harman who has really shown his acting ability since he's arrived in the square. They are characters which the audience care a lot about, and I think a lot of people with have empathy for them. 

I admit that a lot of storylines haven't worked out in Eastenders, but I do believe the soap is on it's way up. I don't think the show will get any worse than it has been. Better writers have been employed, and good characters brough back, so hopefully the futures looking bright. 

I really love Dennis and Sharon's realationship, it's strong, and it has a lot of scope.  There is so much they could do with these characters. And the writers had better not make them another Den, do something great with them! There not to be wasted.

----------


## stapler

> I think the IVF Storyline will work well. They've got great actors portraying it, Letitia Dean whose been in the soap since the beginning, and Nigel Harman who has really shown his acting ability since he's arrived in the square. They are characters which the audience care a lot about, and I think a lot of people with have empathy for them. 
> 
> I admit that a lot of storylines haven't worked out in Eastenders, but I do believe the soap is on it's way up. I don't think the show will get any worse than it has been. Better writers have been employed, and good characters brough back, so hopefully the futures looking bright. 
> 
> I really love Dennis and Sharon's realationship, it's strong, and it has a lot of scope.  There is so much they could do with these characters. And the writers had better not make them another Den, do something great with them! There not to be wasted.


For me, they definitely are the characters with the most depth in the show and the only pair I could see carrying a storyline as important as this with their screen presence that will draw all its initial viewers back and reward the loyal ones that didn't stray to flipping Coronation Street or something lol. I don't mean to be fickle but would you really watch if, say, it was Martin and Sonia or Jane and Ian trying for a child? I'm not disputing the fact that Martin and Sonia, and Jane and Ian work well together because they do, but I just think given the depth of Sharon and Dennis and their history it's only right and fitting that they should have the storyline of the year because, in my opinion, it's their doing that's helped save the show... anyone that could shine despite the bad patch (April 2004) deserves a round of applause from me. I think _EastEnders'_ approach to this issue will be taken with the utmost sincerity, after the Ferreira's and Zonnis they owe us this much at least.

----------


## Den's Princess

I don't think any of the above would realistically be asked....it would have been Vicky if she was still in it and had accepted the relationship finally...maybe she will come back for a guest stint. That would be cool actually! 

Jane is possible becasue she is quite a neutral character who Sharon could easily end up bonding with in the months before her wedding (enough time for her to become a bridesmaid realistically) I think Sam and Zoe are definitely out. Dot and Pat and Yolande and Pauline are all 'too old' really so I don't think they will be cast as bridesmaids! Not in a nasty way, but I think it is usual fro bridesmaids to be same ish age or younger....It could be Chrissie I spose but I think there will be too much tension between them....

Actually it could be Sonia because for a while Sharon is living at Paulines, also Sonia is everyone's friend! And they have got on ok in the past and are kind of related in a way.

Also what about Tina....they could easily be paired up as mates in time for the wedding....

Sonia or Tina or Jane then out of current characters I reckon....she might not have any, she might have more than one...but who will be Dennis' bestman...Andy is dead....he didn't have any other mates.....lest he makes friends with Martin, Billy,Minty and Gary....Jake and Danny....

----------


## melmarshall858

i dont think that dennis digging around will have anything to do with danny and jake leaving as they are leaving in the next few weeks after setting fire to johnnys house so that explains their departure

----------


## squarelady

> Do you think that Chrissie may try to shift the blame onto Sam?


I don't think that Sharon and Chrissie will play detective to Den's murder just yet. Specially when they don't know it's happened. I think they'll just accept it for now. Although I did read about Dennis trying to find out more about Andy's death.

----------


## callummc

It;s on itv teletext in the entertainment bit,tisha dean says she turns into a regular miss marple,also there's a bit where it says sharon and dennis are staying with pauline ,so chrissy musn't want them at the vic,as for the moon boys maybe johnny sends them away cos dennis is stalking them for information cos somebody might tell him that they were working for andy,there's a lot of clues been left about both murders and people who won't talk to the police will talk to sharon and dennis,lets face it they are den watts kids a lot of people will owe them

----------


## squarelady

They only stay with Pauline for the first couple of days and then they go to the Vic to stay with Chrissie. As for the Moon boys they are set to leave after they try and torch Johnny's house. - I really don't think they'll be investigating Den's murder just yet because there is nothing in spoilers for the next three weeks to suggest they even think he's dead. To start with they except he's just run off but maybe that's what it means. The fact that Den's just disappeared after gettng the Vic. Sharon and Chrisie have a chat about that next week. However Dennis does suspect something's going on with Andy's death and that something's not right.

----------


## callummc

Maybe they don't torch johnnys house cos that came from the sun,now either we beleive the papers or maybe we don't everyone says that they printed lies about the actors who play kat and johnny so if we beleive that they make things up ,we can not trust what tjey say or they could be right about everything or just some of it but the facts are we just don't know alsl this is the paper that raised my hopes by saying den would be back as

----------


## callummc

sorry hit post button by accident but this is the paper that said den would be back as a ghost so we must really take everything with a pinch of salt or beleive they have an incider and are right everytime

----------


## squarelady

> sorry hit post button by accident but this is the paper that said den would be back as a ghost so we must really take everything with a pinch of salt or beleive they have an incider and are right everytime


Oh god no! What paper was it?   :Thumbsdown:  You never know for sure, their 'insider' may be the bog cleaner!

----------


## callummc

I think half the time information is given on purpose,the bosses tell someone to leak stuff just to get EE in the paper,lets face it bad publicity is better than no publicity.

----------


## squarelady

> I think half the time information is given on purpose,the bosses tell someone to leak stuff just to get EE in the paper,lets face it bad publicity is better than no publicity.


So what paper was it?

----------


## Treacle

> I think half the time information is given on purpose,the bosses tell someone to leak stuff just to get EE in the paper,lets face it bad publicity is better than no publicity.


EastEnders doesn't need bad publicity just to get itself in the paper.

----------


## *JSW*

> I think the IVF Storyline will work well. They've got great actors portraying it, Letitia Dean whose been in the soap since the beginning, and Nigel Harman who has really shown his acting ability since he's arrived in the square. They are characters which the audience care a lot about, and I think a lot of people with have empathy for them. 
> 
> I admit that a lot of storylines haven't worked out in Eastenders, but I do believe the soap is on it's way up. I don't think the show will get any worse than it has been. Better writers have been employed, and good characters brough back, so hopefully the futures looking bright. 
> 
> I really love Dennis and Sharon's realationship, it's strong, and it has a lot of scope.  There is so much they could do with these characters. And the writers had better not make them another Den, do something great with them! There not to be wasted.


My 'quams' so to speak are about the actual storyline being represented in a fair and balanced way. Showing it for what it is not what high drama can be made out of it.

Admiteedly they are resonably strong actors and the storylines have improved greatly with better writing but I can see the potential for some problems if not done properly. The probability of this happening is far smaller due to the fact of improvements but the chance still lies!

----------


## squarelady

I think it would work well but I think it should be Sarah Phelps who writes it.

----------


## Bryan

it will certainky move sharon's charcetr on having a or trying for a baby...

we all know shes very motherly and would be the best mom in walford...

does anyone know if her IVF is sucessful or not? cus im not gonna get my hopes up unless confirmed

bondboffin

hope she has an xmas baby in 06! what a great storyline... ah... or is she fails that could be how she levaes if she dosent renew her 12 month contract hope she does tough., cus i luv her!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> Do you think that Chrissie may try to shift the blame onto Sam?


hopefully if she kills sam, which will happen unless they bring back daniella, hoep not btw buts a comeplting different thread, she'll write some suicide note and make out sam wrote it... saying she killed den bladdy blar

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

sharon will be drssed like the princess that she is, big long white dress and curly blonde hair...she'll loiok a perfect picture

ah bles...

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I think it would work well but I think it should be Sarah Phelps who writes it.


i think sarah phelps should write it too, shes by far the best writer ee have

----------


## di marco

> does anyone know if her IVF is sucessful or not?


erm it can be successful and it can also not be successful as well. not sure what the probability of it being successful is though

----------


## Bryan

> i think sarah phelps should write it too, shes by far the best writer ee have


hopefully that will change one day when they see my sample scripts, lol a boy can dream...

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> So what paper was it?


think he said it was the sun?

----------


## littlemo

> erm it can be successful and it can also not be successful as well. not sure what the probability of it being successful is though


It would be her second time, she could get pregnant straight away, it's not impossible. I do know somebody who had IVF and was successful their daughter is 3 now, she's really gorgeous. It would really be fantastic for Dennis and Sharon!

----------


## di marco

> hopefully that will change one day when they see my sample scripts, lol a boy can dream...
> 
> bondboffin


what ive read of your script theyre great. maybe you could write a storyline for me when im appearing in ee! (me dreaming now too!)

----------


## callummc

Yes if i remember rightly it was the sun

----------


## Alisha

> My 'quams' so to speak are about the actual storyline being represented in a fair and balanced way. Showing it for what it is not what high drama can be made out of it. Admiteedly they are resonably strong actors and the storylines have improved greatly with better writing but I can see the potential for some problems if not done properly. The probability of this happening is far smaller due to the fact of improvements but the chance still lies!


I see your point but ee run that risk in pretty much all the storylines. If a storyline is not researched well and donât ring true to the characters, when it comes on screen it will seem unbelievable and not staying within character. IVF - is such a huge issue so there is no quick fix. it has to be hadled senstively and with care. Not only does that storyline have to correspond with the traits of the character but equally they have to see whether such a storyline is plausible, taken Sharonâs situation into consideration. This of course, is in the biology sense as every womanâs situation differs. Sharon had an abortion and developed an infection when she stopped taking her anti-biotics many years ago. This was when she was told that she couldn't have kids. Any route that ee take with this, it has to be one thatâs realistic to the situation in itself. As I said before research and character integration should be their top priority and are the key ingredientients when forming the basis of this storyline.

Moving on, they are back today!! Wahoo! Ok I know that not everyone likes them, but I personally love them and to me are the best couple in the square. Iâve been a fan of them since the beginning. They have so much chemistry and they work well on screen. It would be lovely to see a soap couple work for once but this is ee so anything can happen. I never thought they got the chance they deserved last year and hopefully now they will have that. What I particularly like about this couple, is that they are both depthful characters looking for love and they have found that in each other. I have always been a fan of Sharonâs character, long before Dennis came on the screen. However I really do think that she has found her soulmate in him. This is my slushy side coming out, btw lol and believe me Iâm not one for romance especially when it comes to fictional tv. Iâve seen her with partners in the past but with Dennis itâs very different and the portrayal of their emotions are magnified intensely through their interactions. It just seems so natural. For Dennis though and his loveless background, with Sharon he exerted that powerful emotion really well and that came across brilliantly on screen. Their partnership was the only storyline that got me emotionally invested, as they are characters I care about. However I donât like the direction the scriptwriters took with them last year, especially when they performed personality transplants and changed their characteristics so it could suit the plot. Hopefully lessons have been learned and that continue to develop them through âcharacter-centredâ plots not ones which reach the borderlines of sensationalism. Good knows we had plenty of that last year, not only with Sharon/Dennis/Zoe but quite a few. 

Sharon and Dennis hold so much scope for the future. Providing that storylines are well written, I feel that they can really work and give us a further insight into the individual personas. Both have issues of abandonment and neglect which haven't fully been addressed yet. So many doors can open up for them. The thing that differentiates this couple from all the others in the square is that they hold more profundity and depth that they donât run the risk of running stale like some. Well thatâs just from my view. From Dennisâ sexual abuse, Sharonâs infertility, issues of neglect, Watts vs Mithchelle, maybe a secret child of Dennis's?, Dennis vs Johnny, Dens body under the cellar & how they deal with that are all potential storylines. That and many more. I await in interest!

----------


## Alisha

Although Sharon may buy Chrissies story to begin with, I can't see her Sharon believing it for too long. She was there on the night that Den died so his decision to leave with another woman just doesnât add up. If she wants to contact him and cant, she is bound to get worried. Regardless of how she feels about him, he is still her dad and it doesn't cancel out how much she loved him. She is coming back for closure and  to tell Den that despite his attempts, her and Dennis are still together and going strong. Letitia Dean said in an interview that although she still feels hostile towards Den, she hasn't been able to cut him out of her life. I feel she will be devastated when she learns the truth.

As both Sharon and Dennis will be living in the Vic now, itâs sure going to get interesting. Chrissies conscience will eat away at her and the more Sharon will start to think about it, the more she will realise that it doesn't make sense. I canât see Chrissie confessing though. She will hold out for as long as possible.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> As both Sharon and Dennis will be living in the Vic now, itâs sure going to get interesting. Chrissies conscience will eat away at her and the more Sharon will start to think about it, the more she will realise that it doesn't make sense. I canât see Chrissie confessing though. She will hold out for as long as possible.


Chrissie won't even be able to let her guard down and relax in her own home - she is bound to crack sooner or later! Maybe we'll see a more vulnerable side to Chrissie in the weeks to come.

----------


## Alisha

> Chrissie won't even be able to let her guard down and relax in her own home - she is bound to crack sooner or later! Maybe we'll see a more vulnerable side to Chrissie in the weeks to come.


Yes I do think this is very likely  :Smile:

----------


## phils little sister

> there's interveiws with the actors on teletext and it says they both hope they'll stay together but they 'l have a long rocky ride with phill and grant coming back but nigel says when they first walk in the pub they want den'they want to tell him that he'll have to accept them,sharon is going to turn into miss marple looking for clues and she said it'll be a very long time before he's found a and she knows sharrons heart will be broken and she'll be devestated meanwhile dennis hears of andys death and that he's got the bookies,but he also smells somthing fishy and starts looking into andys death,i don't know about you's but even though i'm not a shannis fan but i'm warming to it a bit if we are going to be getting this sort of storyline,and i bet sharon and dennis do a better job than the walford police who never seem to manage to catch the right person for murder


Maybe they should go and play detective's in America

----------


## stapler

> The thing that differentiates this couple from all the others in the square is that they hold more profundity and depth that they donât run the risk of running stale like some. Well thatâs just from my view. From Dennisâ sexual abuse, Sharonâs infertility, issues of neglect, Watts vs Mithchelle, maybe a secret child of Dennis's?, Dennis vs Johnny, Dens body under the cellar & how they deal with that are all potential storylines. That and many more. I await in interest!


I don't see what on earth possesses Johnny to get involved with Dennis for, in Soaplife there's a pic of him offering his hand to Dennis to shake in the bookies, if he let Jake and Danny go because they were part fo the past he wants to detach himself from then why invite Dennis into his life for the same reason?

----------


## Cornishbabe

Wud be a really good storyline if It happened and Im sure sharron wud make a really good mother

----------


## littlemo

> Wud be a really good storyline if It happened and Im sure sharron wud make a really good mother


Me too, she's such an understanding woman, I think that's why Dennis loves her so much, she's put up with her dad all her life, and I think Dennis (jnr) is a breath of fresh air in comparison. Dennis may have murdered somebody but Den (snr) is definetely the twisted one. And we've never met Dennis's mother but I would say Sharon is the complete opposite of her. Sharon is the woman Dennis would want bringing up his children, if he had any. 

I don't think Dennis's character would be tempted to stray from Sharon. I suppose it's possible he may have fathered a child before her, but I don't think the writers should go down that road. It's like admitting that Dennis is just as bad as Den (snr) and he isn't!!

----------


## hayzie

well said littlemo! i couldnt agree more, dennis and sharon would make such loving parents and plus their kids would be gorgeous! i hope they do have a little baby, bless 'em   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> well said littlemo! i couldnt agree more, dennis and sharon would make such loving parents and plus their kids would be gorgeous! i hope they do have a little baby, bless 'em


Yes they would have to get a really beautiful baby to play their child. Unlike some other babies I could mention in soaps, but I won't because I don't want to be disrespectful. I like Aleesha in EE, she's pretty.

----------


## Alisha

I think Sharon and Dennis would make great parents.

Dennis has had such a hard life and was treated like c**p when he was younger. He had no love and was resented as a child. Because of this, it's made him stronger and wouldn't want the same for his kid and give him/her the life that he never had.

Sharon is such a caring and sympathetic character too that she would fit in perfectly. She has always longed for a child and it would be great for her to get one through IVF. Her maternal instincts often come out with Vicki. She will be great with her own child. 

It would be great to see a soap couple happy for once and I think Sharon and Dennis should be. They hold more complexity than every couple in the square and like you said, much scope. There are so many possibilities there for them and ee are not short of ideas for them. I'm looking forward to whatâs to come.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

why would they have to do that? where is the American link?

soz ive just woke up so ent all there lol

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah its great news good epoisode last night

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah just read that seems good

----------


## Bryan

sharon is gonna be a mommy, im gonna cry when she gives birth... at last the child she's always wanted

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> why would they have to do that? where is the American link?
> 
> soz ive just woke up so ent all there lol
> 
> bondboffin


i think she means she dont like them so they should go back to america (that was my interpretation anyway)

----------


## Bryan

thanks lol, oh that is nasty!!! i luv shannis, they can play detective in walford fore as long as they like!!!!  :Cheer:  

bondboffin

----------


## the_watts_rule

im a shannis super fan and i would love for this to happen. sharon deserves to have a baby cos shes always wanted one.

----------


## Bryan

> im a shannis super fan and i would love for this to happen. sharon deserves to have a baby cos shes always wanted one.


she'll be the best mother in the histyory of eastenders

cant imagine her changing nappies tough, shes too glamorous for that!

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

Remember, we don't know for certain if this is going to happen because it was in the paper and papers are not always 100% accurate with their information. It is a possible route though and if researched and written well, I think they should go for it. IVF is a long process though so it wonât happen in a matter of weeks.

----------


## Bryan

i think it should work out that she has her baby on xmas day 06

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

> Yes they would have to get a really beautiful baby to play their child. Unlike some other babies I could mention in soaps, but I won't because I don't want to be disrespectful. I like Aleesha in EE, she's pretty.


i know what you mean, in some soaps the kids they get to play someones child just doesnt look like their parents, if you know what i mean lol. i know it must be hard to try and find a child who looks like the mother or father but sometimes the kids they do get are just not very believable. anyway i agree they should get a beautiful baby to play their child and Aleesha is sooo cute!

----------


## littlemo

> she'll be the best mother in the histyory of eastenders
> 
> cant imagine her changing nappies tough, shes too glamorous for that!
> 
> bondboffin


I think Sharon will surprise you, I can see her changing nappies, and doing all that, she was doing it when she was looking after Bobby a while back. I think she's going to be a very hands on mum, I don't think there'll be any nannies for her baby. Phil made all that noise about keeping Louise, but he hardly ever saw her, I don't think Sharon and Dennis are going to be like that.  

I think Sharon and Dennis are going to be reasonably well off when they have a baby (or if they have a baby). Dennis has the bookies, then there's all the money Sharon is going to get (probably) from Den, not to mention all the money she has already from the sale of the Club. They can take it in turns to look after the baby, it'll be great!

----------


## millie80

I think its a brill story! If ever a couple deserved happiness its them.  I also think it would be a really informative story for real couples going through ivf. Me and my hubby are having problems concieving and to have it on my fav soap would be brill!I dont think ive come across a soap with an ivf story before. Well done eastenders if you follow it through!

----------


## Bryan

> I think its a brill story! If ever a couple deserved happiness its them.  I also think it would be a really informative story for real couples going through ivf. Me and my hubby are having problems concieving and to have it on my fav soap would be brill!I dont think ive come across a soap with an ivf story before. Well done eastenders if you follow it through!


brookside with bernie nolan's character and her husband...and it wud not work, bless them, they did it for years and nothing came about

bondboffin

----------


## littlemo

> im a shannis super fan and i would love for this to happen. sharon deserves to have a baby cos shes always wanted one.


I love Sharon and Dennis, and I think it would be fantastic if they had a baby, but I disagree that Sharon has always wanted one. When she was married to Grant, it was the last thing on her mind, and when she finally gave in, it still wasn't what she wanted, she ended up getting an abortion, after she left him.

I think the reason she would want a baby now is because she knows that Dennis is the right man for her, and also that he would make a brilliant dad. She knew that Grant wasn't the kind of father she wanted for her baby, he was a violent, psychotic maniac. Good with kids, but not good husband material! And she wanted a proper family, which Dennis could give her, if they do manage to have a child.

----------


## littlemo

> brookside with bernie nolan's character and her husband...and it wud not work, bless them, they did it for years and nothing came about
> 
> bondboffin


I totally forgot about that! I used to be an avid viewer of Brookside, I can't believe that slipped my mind. I remember Adele got pregnant (Marty's daughter) and Diane was furious! It cost them so much money to carry on with the IVF, I'm not sure if it did work and she had a  miscarraige, I may be wrong. But she ended up dying didn't she, in the explosion.

----------


## Bryan

> I totally forgot about that! I used to be an avid viewer of Brookside, I can't believe that slipped my mind. I remember Adele got pregnant (Marty's daughter) and Diane was furious! It cost them so much money to carry on with the IVF, I'm not sure if it did work and she had a  miscarraige, I may be wrong. But she ended up dying didn't she, in the explosion.


yeah the helicopter crash at the petrol staion

that killed brookside..all these drug dealers and hostage things and then when we thought that was over a bloody helicopter crashes killing bernie!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

thats what scares me about eadstenders....

if they could axe brookside without a care in the world then whats stopping the same happening to eastenders?

heaven forboid the thought, it would be sheer hell!

bondboffin

----------


## littlemo

> thats what scares me about eadstenders....
> 
> if they could axe brookside without a care in the world then whats stopping the same happening to eastenders?
> 
> heaven forboid the thought, it would be sheer hell!
> 
> bondboffin


I think Eastenders is safe, it's a high profile show, and I don't think it's going to stay down for long! The thing with Brookside was that it lost a lot of viewers when the time slot changed. I think it went from 10 to 5p.m., something like that, the ratings slipped straight away, some of us have to work. I don't think people took that into consideration. I didn't watch it in that last year, I think things went downhill fast. It's a shame because there were some really hard hitting storylines and great characters in the show!  They've tackled so many issues, I'm going off the subject here, but there is a link with EE. 

I think EE are a milder version of Brookside sometimes, Incest has been an issue in Eastenders, but Nat and Georgia was a lot more shocking, as they were full blood relatives. They've had their foot in the door before most other soaps. I think we need a soap like Brookside, I don't think we really have that anymore.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

If the BBC axe Eastenders, they are axing their highest rated show - I don't see it happening anytime soon!

----------


## eastenders mad

i really hope it doesn't come that ee is my favorite soap.

----------


## hayzie

exactly! if eastenders was axed the bbc would lose alot of ratings for their other programs. i dont think BBC would be that stupid to even consider axing EE!

----------


## Layne

> i really hope it doesn't come that ee is my favorite soap.


EE ain't jsut me fav soap its me fav show!!
I think that there would be a huge publc kind of outrage if EE was axed, they certainly would know about it!

----------


## eastenders mad

well said if the producers do ever think about axing it some one sould start a petion to save it from going down.

----------


## di marco

> EE ain't jsut me fav soap its me fav show!!
> I think that there would be a huge publc kind of outrage if EE was axed, they certainly would know about it!


we would all be down there with our boards protesting lol!

----------


## Bryan

> we would all be done there with our boards protesting lol!


id book twelve coahces for all the people at my school

id even invite random hobbos to come and protest even tough they prob ent watched enders for a couple of years!

bondboffin

----------


## millie80

> brookside with bernie nolan's character and her husband...and it wud not work, bless them, they did it for years and nothing came about
> 
> bondboffin



Oh yes I do remember now! thanks for reminding me.  I do think that it could help more viewers with it being on eastenders though

----------


## Chris_2k11

Is it just me, or is she constantly wearing something black all the time!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jade

No!!!! its not you.  She always wears black especially the dreaded black jacket!!!! shes really attractive and they should really beighten her up a bit!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

does she look fat or pregneant to you

----------


## Jade

she looked a bit larger tonight, but think that was just the camera angle

----------


## Chris_2k11

My mam thought she looked a bit bigger too   :Ponder:  Anyway im gonna shut up now cos i'll just end up sounding nasty lol!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## squarelady

She's never been skinny though.

----------


## Jade

They say the camera puts IIb on you though.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She's never been skinny though.


True.

----------


## Debs

she looks really fat when you look at her face but actually she isnt.

----------


## Treacle

She didn't have the black jacket on when she first returned.

----------


## hayzie

is it just me or has she grown a gap in her teeth? before im sure she never had a gap in her teeth but since shes come back ive noticed a gap in her 2 front teeth...has anyone else noticed this or am i mad?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cant say ive actually noticed myself, that doesn't mean im saying your mad! lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

i was thinking exactly the saame thging tonight when it showed sharon - that she looked fat i thought she mite of put on weight but everyone says its just the camera angle so i dont know

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think that the top she was wearing was also not very flattering, making her look bigger than she is!

----------


## hayzie

lol thanks! im sure im not mad, look out for it tomorrow. i swear she has a gap in her teeth...lol i might just forget about it

----------


## true.moon

yes she does always waer black it is meant to make you look skinnier awell

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well at least she's back

----------


## squarelady

> They say the camera puts IIb on you though.


It does! She's tiny in real life and I mean really tiny! 
She's always had that gap in her teeth by the way.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> lol thanks! im sure im not mad, look out for it tomorrow. i swear she has a gap in her teeth...lol i might just forget about it


ok i will have a look 2moz as i taped every epoisode this week

----------


## alan45

> They say the camera puts IIb on you though.


God I must have about thirty cameras on me all all the time then  :Cheer:

----------


## Jade

> God I must have about thirty cameras on me all all the time then


Oh you on telly then  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jade

> It does! She's tiny in real life and I mean really tiny! 
> She's always had that gap in her teeth by the way.


Never met her, but the pics in mags i've seen she looks tiny, but she has quite wide sholders??.

Sorry, we shouldnt go on about it really!!

----------


## Alisha

I donât think she has put on any weight. I canât see it. The thing with Sharon was that she was never slim, but quite curvy. She has a large chest and broad shoulder so she would naturally look wider on the top but waist down she is quite slim. I think she's a 'real' woman. You donât have to be a perfect 10 to look attractive. She looks great. I see that Dennis has put on a bit of weight though, but he looks good.

As for her clothing, she does wear black quite a bit doesn't she? She gets away with it but she is lovely and I think ee should experiment with her wardrobe some more. She's not mourning, she is in love. I saw a picture for next week and she is wearing a pink top, so thatâs something   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jade

Sharons got a lovely figure and as Alisha said a real womens figure, I also agree she needs some colour!!!!!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Sharons got a lovely figure and as Alisha said a real womens figure, I also agree she needs some colour!!!!!!!


yeah i agree and a bit more makeup she be great 

BUT SHE IS GREAT NOW ANYWAY

----------


## Jade

More make-up, blimey!! would have said less!!

----------


## Alisha

I think the make up is just right now but I don't want the make up artists pilling it.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh yes I do remember now! thanks for reminding me.  I do think that it could help more viewers with it being on eastenders though


Yes I think it would help more viewers if it was featured in EE because it's such a high profile show. It's a really good storyline!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
She Has Never Been Skinny,But I Like That About Her,I Mean,It Is Good To See That Not Everybody Has This Perfect Figure!!!!!
In Corrie We Have Got Cilla And Fiz,And In EastEndeRs We Have Got Sharon And Sonia!!!!!
Sharon Is Not Fat,She Is Just A Bit Chubby,Always Has Been,But She Is Still A Beautiful Woman!!!!!


Love
 :Heart:  Melanie  :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> God I must have about thirty cameras on me all all the time then


 

Hiya!!!!!
HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I didn't watch Brookside, so don't know about when IVF was featured on there but I can't think of a case when IVF has been successful on a TV programme. I'm probably forgetting something but they usually go on to try adoption. I think it would be good if Eastenders did it differently, where the IVF was successful to show viewers that IVF is a hopeful choice!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it would be a good idea

----------


## Bryan

> I didn't watch Brookside, so don't know about when IVF was featured on there but I can't think of a case when IVF has been successful on a TV programme. I'm probably forgetting something but they usually go on to try adoption. I think it would be good if Eastenders did it differently, where the IVF was successful to show viewers that IVF is a hopeful choice!


it is true it can work...but the general presumption is it doesnet so yes it would be brillaint is sharon became pregnant sucessfully via IVF as it would give hope to infertile couples around the country

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

she has to wear black becuase of tom...but then again she's with dennis now

i dont care what she wears, she's beutiful even if she wears a bin bag...mind u its black so it is a possibility   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## *soap*star*

I don't think I can see this storyline happening.After all if Kat and Alfie were split up , why not Sharon and Dennis? No-one ever stays happy in soap land for too long, do they? And I've got a feeling that the producers will bring in another love interest for Dennis- maybe Dawn Miller- just to spice things up a bit.

----------


## squarelady

> Never met her, but the pics in mags i've seen she looks tiny, but she has quite wide sholders??.
> 
> Sorry, we shouldnt go on about it really!!


I met her and she's shorter than me but the same proportion and I'm a size 10/12. She's said in interviews she's a size 12. Her shoulders aren't that wide but they are a little bit broad. She's gorgeous! Standing next to her she doesn't look as big as she does on telly at all.

----------


## di marco

> And I've got a feeling that the producers will bring in another love interest for Dennis- maybe Dawn Miller- just to spice things up a bit.


oh i really hope not, im fed up with love triangles!  :Sad:

----------


## Alisha

> oh i really hope not, im fed up with love triangles!


You're not the only one. Enoughs enough!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Alisha

> I don't think I can see this storyline happening.After all if Kat and Alfie were split up , why not Sharon and Dennis? No-one ever stays happy in soap land for too long, do they? And I've got a feeling that the producers will bring in another love interest for Dennis- maybe Dawn Miller- just to spice things up a bit.


Kat and Alfie were split up because Jessie Wallace had to leave for maternity leave. This is why they had to split Sharon and Dennis up at Christmas -because Letitia Dean went of for panto. Now though, they have signed up 12 month contracts so it wonât necessary mean splitting them up. Of course it does create a problem when one of them does leave, then they have no alterative but to break them up. I think for as long as they are both in the show they have the potential to last, even if that means having a rocky relationship. Sharon and Dennis's relationship is based on a lot of love but that doesnât mean that they won't have their fair share of rows. They are more complex than any couple in the square.

----------


## hayzie

completely agree Alisha!  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Yeah, I agree - I think that if one of them decides they want to leave, the other will leave too. Sharon and Dennis come as a package now.

----------


## squarelady

> Yeah, I agree - I think that if one of them decides they want to leave, the other will leave too. Sharon and Dennis come as a package now.


I think Nigel and Tish do too! I can't see them having much fun in work without each other anymore!

----------


## Treacle

Sharon was in the programme for years before the character of Dennis was even planned and she worked. It's like saying any married couple would have to go as a pair if one of them wanted to leave - it's wrong.

----------


## squarelady

No I know WQ but the relationship is so close between Nigel and Tish now I just don't think they'd be happy without the other one. I think it was obvious they wouldn't have come back with out each other. I'm sure Dennis and Sharon could easily split up and carry on seperately but I don't think it's what Nigel and Tish would want.

----------


## Layne

She is only about 5ft 2 1/2 iti think!
she is gorge though!

----------


## true.moon

i agree she is very pretty

----------


## gbnut

i disagree you are only speckulating just because one might leave does not mean the other will.  but they are just back  and no one is leaving so why is everyone having this conversation.

----------


## Bryan

> i agree she is very pretty


me too, i adore letitia dean...she is stunning, she is very attractive and her fashion sense is superb!!! i love her to peices and she is my favorite actress on the show...closley followed by the wonderful tracy anne oberman!

bondboffin

----------


## shelleyspecs

this has the potential to be a gripping if not moving storyline from two talented actors,if portrayed realisticly the challenges of ivf.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> me too, i adore letitia dean...she is stunning, she is very attractive and her fashion sense is superb!!! i love her to peices and she is my favorite actress on the show...closley followed by the wonderful tracy anne oberman!
> 
> bondboffin


I do think she is pretty, but I sometimes think she doesn't really fit in with Eastenders. She sometimes goes a bit overboard with the fake tan.  At one point she was just wearing her pyjamas, but her hair was all perfectly curled (I know she has extensions, but still) and it didn't look very natural.

----------


## squarelady

> She is only about 5ft 2 1/2 iti think!
> she is gorge though!


Yep she is...very short! I'm only 5'3 and she's shorter than me! - Gorgeous though.

----------


## littlemo

> this has the potential to be a gripping if not moving storyline from two talented actors,if portrayed realisticly the challenges of ivf.


Definetely, they are both very talented. I really cant wait to see how they handle this storyline! Sharon and Dennis have such interesting personalities, and have such an amazing background, which would contribute to how they feel about the situation. I would love to see Dennis and Sharon in the Vic. They have to move on with their own lives, but with Den not there, they could build something new, something which is nothing to do with Den, and is about them. A new baby would contribute to that.

----------


## hayzie

definately!

----------


## Bryan

> Definetely, they are both very talented. I really cant wait to see how they handle this storyline! Sharon and Dennis have such interesting personalities, and have such an amazing background, which would contribute to how they feel about the situation. I would love to see Dennis and Sharon in the Vic. They have to move on with their own lives, but with Den not there, they could build something new, something which is nothing to do with Den, and is about them. A new baby would contribute to that.


i fail to see how dennis has an interesting personalitie, but other than that i agree with all you say!!!  :Thumbsup:  

bondboffin

----------


## angelblue

Every forum i been on are picking on sharon that she has become whinny and boring   :Smile:

----------


## callummc

its not her fault its those ridiculas writers who are hell bent on shannis,and sharon running after him like a teenage girl

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I liked her more when she was fighting Zoe (not literally) to get her man! She was so evil.

----------


## angelblue

I think her relationship with dennis is good apart from her scared he will run off and keeps giving in to having everything her way 

I think it her wanting her dad after everything he has done and the way she turn into a little girl all the time and loses he fiestyness ans independence   :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Just let be happy for a change, she'll have nervous breakdown otherwise

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Just let be happy for a change, she'll have nervous breakdown otherwise


Here here.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I second that!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol

----------


## kirsty_g

> I liked her more when she was fighting Zoe (not literally) to get her man! She was so evil.


#
i no i loved that

----------


## Jessie Wallace

it just made me laugh.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It was great!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, go get your man, fight of what you believe!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

You should know, Kat, lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol

----------


## kirsty_g

lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kat and Alfie forever. Lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Kat and Alfie forever. Lol


I agree :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Definatley.

----------


## Treacle

Sharon gives up trying to find Den and she asks Chrissie to give her away.

----------


## crazygirl

your kidding, but yea i think it makes more sense because she would choose chrissie with her dad been absent

----------


## Treacle

> your kidding, but yea i think it makes more sense because she would choose chrissie with her dad been absent


Nope I'm not kidding  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

I would have thought Pauline would be the more obvious choice considering that Sharon regards her as a second mum. However it looks like the scriptwriters are pulling out all the stops to cause maximum impact when the body is found and make the Chrissie and Sharon confrontation as dramatic as possible.

----------


## ***Virgo***

> I would have thought Pauline would be the more obvious choice considering that Sharon regards her as a second mum. However it looks like the scriptwriters are pulling out all the stops to cause maximum impact when the body is found and make the Chrissie and Sharon confrontation as dramatic as possible.



I would of thought that too but maybe she wants someone that she is related to and that someone that is closest person to den-chrissie!   :Searchme:

----------


## Treacle

> I would have thought Pauline would be the more obvious choice considering that Sharon regards her as a second mum. However it looks like the scriptwriters are pulling out all the stops to cause maximum impact when the body is found and make the Chrissie and Sharon confrontation as dramatic as possible.


Chrissie is Sharons step-mum though so yes she would want Pauline but naturally it would go to her next parent who is around.

----------


## toyo-c

_yeah, but having said that- Chrissie is also Dennis's step mum, so Sharon should choose someone who is only related to her...._

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

That's mad. Surely it should be Pauline?

----------


## Alisha

> That's mad. Surely it should be Pauline?


I agree

Pauline has been more of a parent than Chrissie has (regardless of family ties) so Sharons choice is absurd. Pauline has been a mother to her since the days of Angie and they have a close bond -much stronger than Chrissie and Sharon. This just another plot devise from the scriptwritters to coinside with the revelation of Chrissie being the killer of Sharons father.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kirsty_g

i thought she would of choose pauline to

----------


## hannah-mj

i thought she would choose someone else considering chrissies hasnt exactly been helpful to her finding den has she?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She has known Chrissie, all of what? Just over a year?? Yet, Sharon has known Pauline all her life, her best friend of which is Michelle.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i would pick Pauline if Den couldn't be found but Chrisse god i love to see that

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Especially when they will find Den's body at the reception. Can you imagine the look on sharon's face?

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah can't wait for that to happen

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It's going to be good!

----------


## Charmed

Can't wait to the wedding now!

----------


## Treacle

It's a good spoiler though  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

i loved it when she was fighting LITERALLY for dennis lol! zoe deserved every single slap she got off sharon! but i felt kind of bad for michelle though cause she was left bruised after them scenes! lol

----------


## lildevil

i think Sharon's Better when she's being a proper nasty to some one.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She makes me laugh when she is fighting, have you seen her facial exspressions.

----------


## Alisha

> It's a good spoiler though


Absolutly  :Thumbsup:  

It makes the Sharon and Chrissie finale twice as more exciting now knowing that Sharon will be given away by her fathered murderer.

----------


## hayley

where did you find it out? 
She might choose chrissie because dennis doesnt really like pauline. Even though its sharon whos being given away so its not really up to dennis! lol!!!

----------


## lildevil

she looks so funny, and her expersions are so funny to

----------


## littlemo

> i think Sharon's Better when she's being a proper nasty to some one.


Yes she can certainly give as good as she gets when shes pushed into a corner. If Sharon finds out about Chrissie she will not be safe! lol.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i look forward to that day, the roth of Sharon!

----------


## littlemo

> i look forward to that day, the roth of Sharon!


Yes it's going to be brilliant! Chrissie deserves everything she gets for lying to her.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Definatley, Chrissie performance today was amazing tho. But roll on Sharon.

----------


## hayzie

this will be very interesting i cant wait to see the wedding now! it was gonna be great anyway but now chrissie is gonnagive sharon away it will be even more exciting! lol!
i think they are doing this just to make their confrontation even more dramatic like somebody already said, it will be amazing now to see them to being 'bestfriends' one minute to hating each other the next lol!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Chrissie, i love it, great, i hoped this would happen.

----------


## Rach33

Sharon's increible acting eyebrows as Heat calls them but I'm going off Sharon very quickly

----------


## lildevil

i don't think that Chrissie should get whats coming to her because she was right to lie to sharon. would you tell someones daughter that you killed their dad? i know i wouldn't but i wouldn't kill someone.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i don't think that Chrissie should get whats coming to her because she was right to lie to sharon. would you tell someones daughter that you killed their dad? i know i wouldn't but i wouldn't kill someone.


No you'd tell the police, you'd killed someone!

----------


## littlemo

> i don't think that Chrissie should get whats coming to her because she was right to lie to sharon. would you tell someones daughter that you killed their dad? i know i wouldn't but i wouldn't kill someone.


Chrissie should have come clean to begin with. You don't go to prison for self defence. She made it a hundred times worse for herself not going to the police. She must know that the body will be discovered eventually, and if she was found guilty, she would get a lot longer sentence than if she had confessed. She is definetely in the wrong!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes she should have, but that would have been boring for us to watch!!

----------


## Debs

> I would have thought Pauline would be the more obvious choice considering that Sharon regards her as a second mum. However it looks like the scriptwriters are pulling out all the stops to cause maximum impact when the body is found and make the Chrissie and Sharon confrontation as dramatic as possible.


yeah i would have thought pauline!!

----------


## hannah-mj

i cant wait for this it will be an awkward tine for them both! (WHEN DENS BODY IS FOUND)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm glad it's not Pauline.

----------


## Treacle

Chrissie will be gloating all the way down the aisle.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Chrissie will be gloating all the way down the aisle.


...until the reception!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> ...until the reception!


 :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

This is going to be so good!

----------


## Kim

I would have thought that Sharon would have asked Pauline to give her away, she has known Pauline longer than she has known Chrissie and Pauline is more like a mum to Sharon than Chrissie is even though Chrissie is her step mum. 

We are bound to get better scenes between Sharon and Chrissie anyway, surely Sharon is going to smell a rat when Den's body is discovered. How could Sharon initially think that Chrissie had nothing to do with her Dad's body being under concerete in the Vic's cellar......?

----------


## shannisrules

who are sharons bridesmaids going to be?

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is a good question. I would say pauline and Dot lol causse she has know them for ages

----------


## Bad Wolf

dot for bridesmade!!!  and pauline...comedy

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That would be hillarious, in pink frilly dresses!

----------


## Bad Wolf

with puff sleeves! dot would have a fag in one hand and flowers in the other!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

And Pauline with Betty under her arm and flowers in the other.

Lol, now that would be a sight.

----------


## Bad Wolf

they so should, aww betty could have a special puffy coller or better still bows!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, with a nice little tiara for her.

----------


## hannah-mj

hehe thats funny x

----------


## Jessie Wallace

You know us, laugh a minute we are.

----------


## Bad Wolf

pink bows!!  well'ard could have a matching blue one and ghengis!

----------


## ***Virgo***

All the dogs of walford invited!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> All the dogs of walford invited!!!


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah why not, invite all animals, Dot budgie too!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Dot's budgie, isn't he dead??Lol!

----------


## Alisha

From what I've seen of the photos the ceromony will be a small do with Pauline, Dot, Jim and Chrissie pressent. They arrive back at the square (from the reception) and thats where it all kicks off.

----------


## shannisrules

ive not seen the photos could someone post them here pls?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> From what I've seen of the photos the ceromony will be a small do with Pauline, Dot, Jim and Chrissie pressent. They arrive back at the square (from the reception) and thats where it all kicks off.


Oh exciting.

----------


## Jade

I cant wait!!! sounds great!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh yeah bring it on.

----------


## Treacle

> Dot's budgie, isn't he dead??Lol!


Jim hoovered the budgie up  :Lol:  They have two budgies again now though  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I think Kyte who plays Wellard is poorly at the moment  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jim hoovered the budgie up  They have two budgies again now though


Did Jim really?   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

> Did Jim really?


Yeah I think so  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah I think so


Lmao, the poor thing!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

How can you hoover up a budgie?  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> How can you hoover up a budgie?


Why was the budgie on the floor anyway?!   :Confused:

----------


## Treacle

> Why was the budgie on the floor anyway?!


It had been let out of it's cage it probably flew down too low and got stucked underneath the hoover.

----------


## Chris_2k11

LOL!   :Big Grin:   Sorry I shouldn't laugh!   :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Jim hoovered the budgie up  They have two budgies again now though


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol

----------


## Jade

> How can you hoover up a budgie?


He had to clean out the budgie cage and used the hoover (only a man) so he stuck the hoover in the cage and well you know the rest!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh yeah i remember that now, that was so funny.

----------


## Jade

Only a man, only a man!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeap.

----------


## ***Virgo***

Well they can say their prayers at the wedding to dot's dear budgie who unfortunatly got murdered by a hoover. :All bow down:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Well they can say their prayers at the wedding to dot's dear budgie who unfortunatly got murdered by a hoover. :All bow down:


 :Lol:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Its more like the budgies funural rather than their wedding! Lol but anyway back to the topic!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Its more like the budgies funural rather than their wedding! Lol but anyway back to the topic!


 :Lol:

----------


## eastenders mad

In todays Sun their is a picture of Sharon punching Chrissie at the Airport when Chrisse and Jake ascape.

Then it shows the police arresting Chrissie.

----------


## Bad Wolf

excellent- i bet there is another twist though

----------


## eastenders mad

really i have the picture but how do you put it on.

----------


## Bryan

> In todays Sun their is a picture of Sharon punching Chrissie at the Airport when Chrisse and Jake ascape.
> 
> Then it shows the police arresting Chrissie.


it looks a very violent punch! looks fantastic! why would she hit her tough with the police around...saying that she is a blone after all!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> really i have the picture but how do you put it on.


scan the picture onto your computer, upload onto imageshack and then post the url on here

----------


## Bryan

*Here is the article that went with the pictures:*




> This is the moment eastenders murderer Chrissie Watts is caught trying to flee the country with lover Jake Moon.
> Chrissie,below left,who killed hubby dirty den,is confronted by stepdaughter Sharon,below right-who punches her in the face. Then she is arrested at the airport as she tries to do a runner.
> A bbc insider said,' Chrissies alibi is full of holes.' The scenes filmed at Stansted airport yesterday will be seen next month.

----------


## lollymay

i agree there has to be a twist

----------


## Jojo

> *Here is the article that went with the pictures:*


Have you not got the pics to go with it BB???

----------


## [email protected]

Hello please can you scan the picture and upload it please

----------


## Bryan

> Have you not got the pics to go with it BB???


yeah i will post them, bera with my 5 minutes...

----------


## Jojo

> yeah i will post them, bera with my 5 minutes...


Thanks hon - they haven't put anything on line that I can see, otherwise I'd pop them on from there, got to see them though.......  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> yeah i will post them, bera with my 5 minutes...


sorry folks, what my idiotic father has failed to inform me is that he has smashed the glass screen of the scanner whilst ive been at college...meaning i cannot scan any images   :Angry:  

therefore anyone who can post them please do!   :Smile:

----------


## Jojo

> sorry folks, what my idiotic father has failed to inform me is that he has smashed the glass screen of the scanner whilst ive been at college...meaning i cannot scan any images   
> 
> therefore anyone who can post them please do!


Arrrgggghhh, noooo - please is there anyone out there that can scan them - I would go to the shop and buy a paper, but knackered now - has anyone got them???

----------


## [email protected]

can someone please scan the pics??????????????????

PPPPPPPPPLlllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaassssss  sssssseeeeeeeee lol

----------


## angelblue

If you go on walfordweb someone has put the photo on their it looks brilliant   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan



----------


## Bad Wolf

well done bb!!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

As Jake is not on the picture with sharon, chrissie and the cops is it fair to assume that chrissie has told him to go and he got away?

----------


## willow

wow that is a punch and a half!!!!

----------


## angelblue

> wow that is a punch and a half!!!!


That what i was thinking willow   :Smile:

----------


## willow

> That what i was thinking willow


i know!! there is a lot of anger behind that!!! good on sharon!!!!

----------


## angelblue

I think it going to be great i wonder were dennis and jake are at that point i cant wait   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

it depends on the camera angle, half the time we see these shots and think how good, but then when its shown on tv its shown from another angle and ist totally different

----------


## xsoftladybugx

GO SHAZ  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Emma-Lou

Wow i can't wait for this it looks great

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

OMG!!!!!!!! i bet this isnt the end of Chrissie tho!! If this is shown in Oct n we kow for definate that shes in it till november so i bet there is twist and turns in the story left to come!!

----------


## Flozza

yea nice one sharron thats gotta hurt ouch xxx

----------


## soapyclean

One wicked punch love it  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Thank-you Bondboffin for posting the picture.

I love it when Sharon gets the guts to do stuff like that. Lets hope that Sam gets one too.

But I'll say one thing, if they let sam out, it makes a complete mockery of the british justice system, because although Sam did not kill him, she still should face charges for moving the dead body, burying the dead body and lying to the police. I bet that Chrissie also stitches Zoe up too, after all they then have to prove which blow killed up.

----------


## squillyfer

yeah so mabye chrissie could get off on a technicality. Fair enough they cant prove her innocent but they cant say she's guilty either cos she wasnt the only one to hit hi as mr humphries says they have to prove that it was chrissies blow and not zoes that killed him

----------


## Mr Humphries

I think she will get away with it for that very reason that it cant be proved who killed him. If she does get put away, how can sam then get away with it because no matter what she was part of it too.

Also how the hell is Phil going to get off his Sentence without Den to be question by the police.

Eastenders need to have a long chat with the police and get a rule book or something

----------


## kirsty_g

go shaz does dennis go after shaz

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go shaz and i dont no bout deenis it probley be their final scenes

----------


## kayla05

cant wait for this too happen, i love chrissie but its about time she got her cummupance!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh i agree

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Yeah i agree, Chrissies brilliant but she needs to get caught out sometime!

----------


## hazey

oh dear Chrissie first Peggy now Sharon, don't think she is going to win the favourite person of the month award.  :Rotfl:

----------


## eastenders mad

> 


Thanks for displaying them i couldn't do it right. Thanks

----------


## hayley

WOW this is going to be great! 
Thanks for posting the pics bondboffin!

----------


## hazey

wow that looked like a good punch, makes a change from the slap, or the throwing drinks in the vic syndrome. Wonder if Chrissie will have her charged for assualt.

----------


## callummc

go shazza,showing she's a true watts,ee seems to have good storylines in the pipeline

----------


## the_watts_rule

It looks like Chrissies head is half hanging off

----------


## littlemo

Does anybody know anymore about this? I've read articles on Digital Spy and Talk Walford about Sharon discovering the truth. 

On one of them there's a picture of Sharon and Chrissie and it says 'if looks could kill'. It also mentions that Sharon knows the truth about Den, but Chrissie doesn't know that she knows. There's also a picture of Sharon visiting Sam in prison, which I assume is Sharon trying to find out if she is telling the truth or not. 

I wonder how Sharon finds out, do you think she just decides to trust Dennis? or do you think there's some concrete evidence she is presented with?

----------


## angelblue

I know she has an problem with conflicting loyalties when the mitchells ask to visit sam that why in one of the spoilers grant asks peggy and phil not to put pressure on sharon 

But i know at the begining of the week she refuses to believe what dennis is saying but then she goes to visit sam and sees that possibly sam is innocent  :Smile:  

but i am not sure how she realises it chrissie

----------


## littlemo

Maybe what Sam says to Sharon makes a lot of sense. Sharon feels a loyalty to Chrissie at the moment, and when she goes to visit Sam she'll probably be willing her to lie, so that she can have the proof she needs that Chrissie is innocent. But if what Sam says to her is very believeable, and then Sharon looks back at Chrissie's story which has too many holes in it to count. She may realise that her loyalties have been misplaced.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oh just think if den had not come back we would not be having this great TV at the moment

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## crazygirl

sharon is gonna be so upsetshame...(not!)   :Cheer:   :Rotfl:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Cant wait for this storyline, wish it could be on our screens now  :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

It is going to be great, Sharon upset, wonder what her reaction will be, cool, hysterious or a sobbing nightmare, and what will Dennis do. He was so good to her when Den was found. She fainted and he just picked her up and whisked her away.... :Wub:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sounds a bit Jane Austen to me.

----------


## Chloe05

Soaplife say that Sharon eventually agrees to visit Sam in prison, but still doesn't believe her side of the story.  But Sam tells her word for word what Chrissie's final words to Den were about Sharon being the first woman in his life, & then when Sharon returns to the Vic, Chrissie says almost the same words, & Sharon finally twigs that she did it !!

But Letitia says in the interview that Sharon doesn't confront her, but stays cool & collected & starts plotting her revenge which she will enjoy every minute of !!

----------


## angelblue

Chloe05 can you scan the article pleases   :Smile:

----------


## Chloe05

No access to scanner.  Sorry !

Are you a member of :- http://s8.invisionfree.com/Shannis/

if so, someone has kindly scanned the article & pics in there.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No access to scanner. Sorry !
> 
> Are you a member of :- http://s8.invisionfree.com/Shannis/
> 
> if so, someone has kindly scanned the article & pics in there.


No cannot get acces(s) (one or two I'm not sure) Darn, site looks nice though. :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Soaplife say that Sharon eventually agrees to visit Sam in prison, but still doesn't believe her side of the story.  But Sam tells her word for word what Chrissie's final words to Den were about Sharon being the first woman in his life, & then when Sharon returns to the Vic, Chrissie says almost the same words, & Sharon finally twigs that she did it !!
> 
> But Letitia says in the interview that Sharon doesn't confront her, but stays cool & collected & starts plotting her revenge which she will enjoy every minute of !!


That sounds so great, I can't wait to read it! Sharon is finally acting like a Watts! When the writers are at their best Sharon can do revenge like the best of them. What do you think her revenge is going to be? It will probably include her teaming up with the Mitchells.

----------


## angelblue

I wonder if she will tell dennis she knows   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder if she will tell dennis she knows


I think so, Dennis will be great in this situation. If Sharon gives him the go ahead, things could get very nasty. He is the one person Sharon can count on. It will prove how much she trusts him to be in on this together.

----------


## JustJodi

> No access to scanner. Sorry !
> 
> Are you a member of :- http://s8.invisionfree.com/Shannis/
> 
> if so, someone has kindly scanned the article & pics in there.


Has any one ever tried to RIGHT CLICK  on a photo and saved it to their computer before,, its worked for me,, maybe I can try and save one of those photos and put it in here ???????

----------


## angelblue

> I think so, Dennis will be great in this situation. If Sharon gives him the go ahead, things could get very nasty. He is the one person Sharon can count on. It will prove how much she trusts him to be in on this together.


I hope so because the first person i expect her to turn is dennis her husband not grant but that kiss might put an spanner in the works because it looks like she goes to grant before she goes to dennis  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I hope so because the first person i expect her to turn is dennis her husband not grant but that kiss might put an spanner in the works because it looks like she goes to grant before she goes to dennis


I hope it's not the case that Sharon goes to Grant about Chrissie before Dennis, that would be really bad. Apparently that kiss thing is nothing, Letitia Dean says Dennis makes it out to be something it isn't (paraphrasing). Whatever tension goes on between these 3, i'm pretty sure Sharon and Dennis will be in it together in the near future.

----------


## JustJodi

this is the photo I found,, dunno if it is the one every one is talking about or not but from what I could read.. it was just after Sharons visit with Sam ,,,

----------


## angelblue

I read the article in soap life their wasnt much an about the kiss i think its just an moment but i hope inside soap gives us more information 

I have an real bad feeling she goes to grant before she goes to dennis and the kiss is an kind of i am on the mitchell side   :Ponder:

----------


## JustJodi

> I read the article in soap life their wasnt much an about the kiss i think its just an moment but i hope inside soap gives us more information 
> 
> I have an real bad feeling she goes to grant before she goes to dennis and the kiss is an kind of i am on the mitchell side


 
You mean this "kiss" ???

----------


## angelblue

yes that is the mag i read were did you find that   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Maybe Sharon closes her eyes for some reason and then Grant kisses her. It does look like she's got her eyes shut.

----------


## angelblue

well i hate to say it look like they are an about to kiss that why she has her eyes shut   :Sad:

----------


## squillyfer

> But Letitia says in the interview that Sharon doesn't confront her, but stays cool & collected & starts plotting her revenge which she will enjoy every minute of !!


sounds like she's taking lessons on revenge from dennis

----------


## littlemo

> sounds like she's taking lessons on revenge from dennis


And Den! I doubt it will be as brutal as his revenge though.

----------


## angelblue

I think it will be good smack an around the face though  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> well i hate to say it look like they are an about to kiss that why she has her eyes shut


Yes it looks that way but Letitita Dean says it's nothing, so it must be innocent. Maybe Grant says 'close your eyes and think of a world without Chrissie' lol. I don't know, something like that. And then he makes a move on her. Who knows?!

----------


## littlemo

> I think it will be good smack an around the face though


So the papers say. I think that's more Dennis's style than Den's. But she does take after Den in a lot of respects.

----------


## angelblue

hopefully inside soap will be alot more detailed information maybe she backs off or maybe dennis interrupts them and that why they stop  

Either way in true ee style someone sees and what do you know it the husband

----------


## JustJodi

> yes that is the mag i read were did you find that


 
*No comment   I do not reveal my sources *

----------


## littlemo

I really don't want Dennis and Sharon to split up. I know it won't be to do with Grant and Sharon if they do, but whatever the reason is it's not good enough. They have spent way to much time and energy building this relationship, and too special to let go.

----------


## JustJodi

> I really don't want Dennis and Sharon to split up. I know it won't be to do with Grant and Sharon if they do, but whatever the reason is it's not good enough. They have spent way to much time and energy building this relationship, and too special to let go.


*No relationship has a life time guarantee,,especially not on soaps *

----------


## angelblue

> I really don't want Dennis and Sharon to split up. I know it won't be to do with Grant and Sharon if they do, but whatever the reason is it's not good enough. They have spent way to much time and energy building this relationship, and too special to let go.


My thought exactly i have been racking my brains to think up ways for them to split and i cant think of anything convincing accept death or jail or they findout den was sharon real biological father unlikely an apart from that nothing  :Ponder:  

I dont think a little kiss will split then up they trust eachother to much and the scriptwriters have portayed then in such an way that it seems like nothing could break them

----------


## JustJodi

> My thought exactly i have been racking my brains to think up ways for them to split and i cant think of anything convincing accept death or jail or they findout den was sharon real biological father unlikely an apart from that nothing  
> 
> I dont think a little kiss will split then up they trust eachother to much and the scriptwriters have portayed then in such an way that it seems like nothing could break them


Angel... if u look at that photo again,, u can tell it is a FULL ON SNOG,, not a little peck on the cheek thing that wouldnt bother most husbands,, but a full on kiss on the mouth. the husband would have to be brain dead  not to think something was going on,, and we all know how tempermentive our Dennis is  :Searchme:

----------


## angelblue

Yes i understand what you are saying justjodi i am sure he will fly off the handle but i think he will get over and they move on i dont think its going to put end to their marriage they have overcome so much more bigger problems in the past   :Ninja:

----------


## JustJodi

[B]We shall see won't we,, next week most of our questions will be answered

----------


## angelblue

I look forward to it or we will just see tomorrow when the mags come out   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> I look forward to it or we will just see tomorrow when the mags come out


 
*You guys are so lucky being able to get those magazines over there *

----------


## angelblue

If i had an scanner i would scan the articles for you but tomorrow i will write up the synopsis for you if you like and post so you know what going on   :Smile: 

If anything at least people dont think your weirdo i am going to buy lots of mags tomorrow their going to think i am bonkers at the shop   :Angel:

----------


## littlemo

Finding out that Chrissie killed her dad is going to be devestating for her. Ever since he was found dead Chrissie has been the only person there empathising with her. She knew that Dennis didn't understand how she was feeling but Chrissie did, she knew what Den was really like, how nice he could be. Sharon had so much sympathy for Chrissie and everything that she had been through. She thought Chrissie was suffering as much as she was. Everything she has told her has been a lie.

----------


## angelblue

Well according to inside soap they fliming happy and sad ending so obviously they have an way to split them up   :Smile:

----------


## KatxxMoon

She doesnt confide in dennis though ( idoit ! ) she joins forces with grant and phil

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *You guys are so lucky being able to get those magazines over there *


Maybe I can buy one next week. :Cheer: Going to London for 5 days. Maybe one could come your way, we'll see if thats possible.

----------


## littlemo

> She doesnt confide in dennis though ( idoit ! ) she joins forces with grant and phil


Yes but she must tell Dennis surely!

----------


## angelblue

Well he knows sharon goes to visit sam and is angry surely she must tell him 

They have brilliant pics of whole 24th espisode on digitalspy

----------


## JustJodi

> She doesnt confide in dennis though ( idoit ! ) she joins forces with grant and phil


*What you just said.....tells a tale ....she doesn't trust Dennis enough to tell him about what she is up to,,she is keeping secrets from her husband,, *

----------


## JustJodi

> Well he knows sharon goes to visit sam and is angry surely she must tell him 
> 
> They have brilliant pics of whole 24th espisode on digitalspy


*Angel where are the photos*

----------


## angelblue

> *What you just said.....tells a tale ....she doesn't trust Dennis enough to tell him about what she is up to,,she is keeping secrets from her husband,, *


I dont think that is the case why would you marry an guy you dont trust if anything i think sharon would trust dennis with her life she knows dennis would do anything for her i think she does tell him 

The picture digitalspy forum they are called spoiler exclusive   :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

sharon trusts dennis a lot i wonder waht will happen at the airport how much will sharon actually reveal?

----------


## littlemo

> sharon trusts dennis a lot i wonder waht will happen at the airport how much will sharon actually reveal?


I think the pictures of Sharon punching Chrissie are quite self explanatory, and the police show up, that's probably when Chrissie finds out Sharon knows. Maybe Chrissie's wary of Sharon before that. 

As for Dennis I think Sharon will tell him. He loves her so much, and will do anything for her.

----------


## JustJodi

> Maybe I can buy one next week.Going to London for 5 days. Maybe one could come your way, we'll see if thats possible.


DD u are going to London,, well thats sooooo cool u lucky girl !!! :Cheer:  Bring me back a bunch of cheesy tabiloids LOL,,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol i want to go i have never been to london

----------


## JustJodi

> and me lol i want to go i have never been to london


*But aren't you in the UK ???*

----------


## Bryan

> *But aren't you in the UK ???*


i never went to lodnon until i was 15 JJ!

----------


## JustJodi

> i never went to lodnon until i was 15 JJ!


*DANGGG... well there are alot of people in the states who never visit the big cities near by,, some folks live less than an hours drive from Chicago, and they have never ventured that far  in their lives,, sooooo i understand...*

----------


## Dutchgirl

Mayb I'll buy some and send them to you JJ!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Mayb I'll buy some and send them to you JJ!!


 *awwwwww  would ya?? That would be awesome  but we gotta figure out how to get em to me LOL.*

----------


## Mr Humphries

London is cool. I worked in Bond Street for 5 years, you cant beat London

----------


## KatxxMoon

> *What you just said.....tells a tale ....she doesn't trust Dennis enough to tell him about what she is up to,,she is keeping secrets from her husband,, *



she soooooo DOES trust dennis !!!!!!!!!!!!


you NEVER insult shannis infront of me !   :Angry:  

lol
 :Smile:

----------


## soapyclean

So she must be taking what Dennis says and adding it up with what Grunt tells her and puts it alll together and ends up ****ting Chrissie

----------


## JustJodi

> So she must be taking what Dennis says and adding it up with what Grunt tells her and puts it alll together and ends up ****ting Chrissie


*Dennis is gonna be mad as a hatter cos Sharon didn't LISTEN/BELIEVE him first.. its gonna sting cos she listened to her EX and not to him her husband she is SUPPOSED TO LOVE and vowed to forsake all others.. *

----------


## BlackKat

Sharon does trust Dennis. She just trusts Chrissie more right now cos they're special girly pals and they have sleepovers together and bake cookies. Oh, and the fact that Sharon's deluded helps as well.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blondie

> Sharon does trust Dennis. She just trusts Chrissie more right now cos they're special girly pals and they have sleepovers together and bake cookies. Oh, and the fact that Sharon's deluded helps as well.


Lol! I think it's partly that Sharon doesn't want to believe that it's even remotely possible that Chrissie might have been involed, so she just refuses to listen to anyone who says so. It's quite sad to think that when Chrissie does leave, the only person left in the square who'll miss her is Jake. Sharon will despise her when she finds out, and Dennis isn't exactly close to her anyways. Seems such a shame that such a fantastic character has little connections.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Until brother of chrissie arrives !!! (Well lets hope so played by ??)

----------


## JustJodi

> Until brother of chrissie arrives !!! (Well lets hope so played by ??)


*A brother ???NO one has mentioned a brother ...got any thing to back that up Mr Humphries *

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oh poppet I did not mean to say it like that! (I meant lets HOPE a brother or her father turns up thats really really fit) Soz babe

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh poppet I did not mean to say it like that! (I meant lets HOPE a brother or her father turns up thats really really fit) Soz babe


*But u have to admit its a great idea, a white knight on a charger ( well maybe a big white Bentely  LOL )*

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *But u have to admit its a great idea, a white knight on a charger ( well maybe a big white Bentely  LOL )*


OMG Good a horse with be big ginger locks for mane and tail ! Wicked !!! But who would play such a man ! Hummmmm   :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> OMG Good a horse with be big ginger locks for mane and tail ! Wicked !!! But who would play such a man ! Hummmmm


*No Idea sweetness :-) *

----------


## soapyclean

Lets see how about the guy who plays Charlie from Corrie???

----------


## Crazzykayzz

Yeah Im so glad the Mitchell Brothers are back! EE is geting better! lol
i hope chrissie goes down before she leaves with jake! who agrees?!
come on Mitchell's break Johnny's neck and kill him! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Ye im so glad the Mitchell Brothers are back! ee is getin beter! lol
> i ope chrissie goes down before she leaves with jake! hu agrees?!
> cum on Mitchell's break Johnny's neck and kill him! lol


I agree that Chrissie should go to prison, she deserves it. I think she will too. I wonder how long Jake will visit Chrissie in prison before he gives up on her. If she goes down for 10 years, he can't just put your life on hold for her, I don't think he'd be willing to do that. No matter how much he loves her. And he wouldn't be much of a character he couldn't have any relationships.

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree that Chrissie should go to prison, she deserves it. I think she will too. I wonder how long Jake will visit Chrissie in prison before he gives up on her. If she goes down for 10 years, he can't just put your life on hold for her, I don't think he'd be willing to do that. No matter how much he loves her. And he wouldn't be much of a character he couldn't have any relationships.


He did say that he wouldn't sit in court or wait for her -- but that was if she confessed. I wonder if he'll stick to it if she doesn't confess but still gets caught,   :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> He did say that he wouldn't sit in court or wait for her -- but that was if she confessed. I wonder if he'll stick to it if she doesn't confess but still gets caught,


He'd be a fool if he did. Would he really want to spend the next 10 years (maybe more) of his life visiting her in prison? never being able to have a relationship with a woman, because he had to be true to her. It would restrict his character. 

I think what might happen is that Chrissie will tell him it's over. She's hurt so many people, if she really loves Jake she'd let him go. He's been so good to her, she should repay him by letting him live his life.

----------


## BlackKat

> He'd be a fool if he did. Would he really want to spend the next 10 years (maybe more) of his life visiting her in prison? never being able to have a relationship with a woman, because he had to be true to her. It would restrict his character. 
> 
> I think what might happen is that Chrissie will tell him it's over. She's hurt so many people, if she really loves Jake she'd let him go. He's been so good to her, she should repay him by letting him live his life.


I agree. I think one of them will end it. Either Jake will stick to his "no waiting" policy, or Chrissie will let him go. Like you said, it'd restrict his character to no end if he stayed with her.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *awwwwww would ya?? That would be awesome but we gotta figure out how to get em to me LOL.*


I would have sent them to you, but I did not get any, I could not find anything with juicy soap gossip. Sorry JJ :Crying:

----------


## JustJodi

> I would have sent them to you, but I did not get any, I could not find anything with juicy soap gossip. Sorry JJ


 
*Awwwwwwww DG its ok sweetie,, maybe another time... hey a bunch of us are taking the Thylas train to oberhuasen ( Germany) for a Christmas bazaar.. wish u could join us !!!!*

----------


## squillyfer

I think chrissie will let him go. At the end of the day she knows that this is her mess and she has to let him get on with his life

----------


## JustJodi

> I think chrissie will let him go. At the end of the day she knows that this is her mess and she has to let him get on with his life


 
*Why will she let him go ??? I mean when DID she ever admit she had made a mess outta things ???   Nah she wants to drag poor naive Jakey down in the mire with her..Sorry Chrissie fans, shes out to save her own  rear end ...TIMHO......*

----------


## squillyfer

> *Why will she let him go ??? I mean when DID she ever admit she had made a mess outta things ???   Nah she wants to drag poor naive Jakey down in the mire with her..Sorry Chrissie fans, shes out to save her own  rear end ...TIMHO......*


I dont know I think by the time she's finally caught she'll know its all over and I think in the end she'll be her own worst enemy because part of her will just want it all to be over

----------


## BlackKat

> *Why will she let him go ??? I mean when DID she ever admit she had made a mess outta things ???   Nah she wants to drag poor naive Jakey down in the mire with her..Sorry Chrissie fans, shes out to save her own  rear end ...TIMHO......*


She's been falling apart ever since Den was found -- she wanted to confess for god's sake! I think half her reaction when she's caught will be relief.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Awwwwwwww DG its ok sweetie,, maybe another time... hey a bunch of us are taking the Thylas train to oberhuasen ( Germany) for a Christmas bazaar.. wish u could join us !!!!*


Aww Christkindelmarkt is always beautifull, went to Munster last year , have you ever been to one? Oberhausen is one hour away from here. :Sad:

----------


## squillyfer

> She's been falling apart ever since Den was found -- she wanted to confess for god's sake! I think half her reaction when she's caught will be relief.


Thats what I think too

----------


## JustJodi

> Aww Christkindelmarkt is always beautifull, went to Munster last year , have you ever been to one? Oberhausen is one hour away from here.


*This will be my first German Kerstmarkt,,, it is a two hour train ride from Amsterdam,.. think u can sneak on the train and go with us,, it will be an over nite trip LOL Girlie girl weekend  LOL*

----------


## soapyclean

It was Chrissie mentioning that Sharon was loved the best that nailed it for Sharon, she didnt want to tell Dennis because he wants to be her knight in shining armour and protect her from it all.

Which she doesnt want to have done, she loves him and believes him but also wants to help the MItchells nail Chrissie, if they had played this right they could've had Dennis talking them too without Sharon knowing about it.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think it's right what Sam was saying, about Chrissie hating Sharon? I could see Chrissie being a bit jealous of her and Den's relationship but 'hate' is a very strong word. And in all the interviews i've seen with Tracy Ann Oberon she's said that Chrissie cares about Sharon. Maybe she was just being bias towards her character.

----------


## Kim

> Do you think it's right what Sam was saying, about Chrissie hating Sharon? I could see Chrissie being a bit jealous of her and Den's relationship but 'hate' is a very strong word. And in all the interviews i've seen with Tracy Ann Oberon she's said that Chrissie cares about Sharon. Maybe she was just being bias towards her character.


I think that Chrissie does hate Sharon, because of the way she talked about her to Amanda.

----------


## Kim

This is the picture from Soaplife of Sharon whacking Chrissie at the airport.

----------


## callummc

just read on digital spy that sharon grts took to hospital and is told she is pregnant,but if she continues with the pregnancy she may die,poor shaza,they also say dennis gets shot on new years eve

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that sharon could not have children

----------


## angelblue

Oh ee are really going for the doom and gloom this year no surprise their   :Wal2l:

----------


## callummc

my mams just said sharon will probably have an ectopic preganancy,which is commen in women with damaged tubes due to infections caused through abortions etc,and she said even though its doom and gloom for shazza at least its somthing different,thats not been done before,as for dennis getting shot well it sounds like a rpeat of his dads first death,like father like son,i'm hoping he lands in the cut and swims to spain like daddy did,then at least dennis fans can live in hope

----------


## Em

Where about on digital spy??

----------


## CORINNE

> Where about on digital spy??


its in the soap forum section!

here is a direct link, it will take you straight to it http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/...d.php?t=307743

----------


## Em

Its in a forum, so its not actually a confirmed spoiler. Shoudl it be moved to the rumour mill? Mods??  :Searchme:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

poor sharon let's have a happy ending its xmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## shelleyspecs

omg if its true tissues at the ready,thought it might be dennis from the pictures in the papers of sharon at the graveside...sob

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no he cant die nor can shazza

----------


## hayley

:Crying:

----------


## Kim

This should be in rumour mill, digital spy is not really a valid source. Looks like Johnny shoots Dennis then as it said in soapllife that Johnny pulls the trigger.

----------


## the_watts_rule

If that rumour is true that could be quite a good storyline.

----------


## Bryan

> Its in a forum, so its not actually a confirmed spoiler. Shoudl it be moved to the rumour mill? Mods??


yes until we have a source it shall be moved to there...

----------


## stewartie2001

does say in the xmas tv guide thingy from yesterdays paper that sharon goes into hosp so may its true

----------


## Kim

Maybe, I think there's a very very small chance though.

----------


## callummc

yes it says in tv guide sharon gets took to hospital after fainting and dennis is shocked by her news

----------


## Kim

> yes it says in tv guide sharon gets took to hospital after fainting and dennis is shocked by her news


Oh, a larger chance of it being true then. Has anyone got a full article that they could post please?

----------


## tammyy2j

So Dennis dies and Sharon discovers she is pregnant. I wonder what she will call the baby Dennis or Denise. 

Who shoots Dennis and why?

----------


## Kim

Johnny Allen because Sharon sold the Vic to the Mitchells I think.

----------


## sheilamarie

I hate Jonny alan  HERS JONNY !!!!!!!   :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

It says on Digital Spy that Sharon Marshall may be confirming it tomorrow. It sounds like such an amazing storyline. It will make it even more sad when Dennis dies. For him to be taken away from Sharon and his baby, it will just be heartbreaking. If things don't go according to plan and she dies during childbirth (which I know won't happen because she's coming back, but if it did who would the baby go to?). I think Sharon will probably ask Dennis at some point (before he dies) whether if anything happened to her, and she didn't survive the birth, if he'd be o.k with raising the baby on his own. 

Probably they are thinking Sharon might die, and then suddenly he's killed out of the blue. I bet it will be very dramatic!

----------


## Kim

What time might Sharon Marshall be confirming it?

----------


## littlemo

> What time might Sharon Marshall be confirming it?


I think she usually comes on towards the end, about 12 ish?! I'm really not sure. Maybe it differs.

----------


## littlemo

Some people are speculating on Digital Spy about what Sharon is going to name the baby. I for one don't want it to be called Dennis. As much as I love him, I think two is enough. A new baby should have a fresh start, they don't want to be compared to the rest of their family, not in their actions anyway, looks wise definetely.

----------


## Kim

I think she might call it Dennis. She had always loved her Dad even though he did all the bad stuff and the baby would be all she's got left of Dennis so I think she'd want to name it after them.

----------


## hannah-mj

aw i hope this isnt true it sounds really sad  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

this sounds good, i think its true becase her and dennis spend xmas day in hospital. it would make them both happy and cuase a double blow to sharon when dennis is shot dead by jonny come new year, giving her another chance to run off to america to be with her beloved Michelle and Vicky

----------


## di marco

it sounds good if it does happen

----------


## littlemo

> this sounds good, i think its true becase her and dennis spend xmas day in hospital. it would make them both happy and cuase a double blow to sharon when dennis is shot dead by jonny come new year, giving her another chance to run off to america to be with her beloved Michelle and Vicky


Yes it sound's really fabulous stuff! I can't believe we're never going to see Dennis again after Newyear. It's so sad! 

p.s. Sorry I was wrong about Sharon Marshall. I forgot yesterday that it was Saturday today. Somebody mentioned she'd be on This Morning talking about it. Maybe it's Monday.

----------


## big bro fan

wow what an intresting storyline i heard dennis doesnt die

----------


## Kim

Where did you hear that?

----------


## hannah-mj

> wow what an intresting storyline i heard dennis doesnt die


really???!!!! i heard this too i hope he doesnt!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> wow what an intresting storyline i heard dennis doesnt die


YAY! Some hope!   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> really???!!!! i heard this too i hope he doesnt!


where did you hear it?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I read this too,somewhere else on this board i think,that would be soooooo sad!!
BTW:Hannah-mj,i really really love you banner!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I'm hoping that he doesn't.

----------


## the_watts_rule

The storyline with Sharon would be quite interesting though.

----------


## di marco

> Sharon ends up in A&E with what she thinks is food poisioning when sheâs discharged she tells Dennis she wants to adopt.


this was posted in another thread so it dont look like shes pregnant

----------


## di marco

> i heard dennis doesnt die


check the spoiler section, whoever told you was wrong!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well again Sharon kneels at an empty grave? Does she know? And agrees, is it for Dennis safety?

----------


## di marco

> Well again Sharon kneels at an empty grave? Does she know? And agrees, is it for Dennis safety?


eh? i dont understand what youve written (sorry im having a thick day lol!)

----------


## Kim

She does know that Johnny was after Dennis and she suggests that they leave.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> She does know that Johnny was after Dennis and she suggests that they leave.


With another empty grave I was referring to Den's first deatch and burial,(empty grave), and for now I imagine that it could be possible that Dennis flees the country, with Sharon knowing about it. Just a thaught. :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

Would be good but It's not going to happen.

----------


## di marco

> With another empty grave I was referring to Den's first deatch and burial,(empty grave), and for now I imagine that it could be possible that Dennis flees the country, with Sharon knowing about it. Just a thaught.


thats a good idea, but i think he actually dies  :Sad:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> thats a good idea, but i think he actually dies


I think that to!   :Sad:

----------


## Mr Humphries

I wonder if Nigel Harman, said to the producers can you right me out or Kill me off ! Does seem strange. Why oh why are they killing off so many people in this soap

----------


## Kim

According to soaplife, Sharon is NOT pregnant, she and Dennis just plan to adopt.

----------


## di marco

> According to soaplife, Sharon is NOT pregnant, she and Dennis just plan to adopt.


yeh thats what i read from the spoilers too

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh well! Looks like another happy christmas in Walford as always!  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

According to The Tv Mag today though, It looks as if Sharon might be pregnant. Looks like we are going to have to wait and see.

----------


## Lindy

That would be typical of Eastenders, to do the impossable!!

----------


## x~*Sexy~Amy*~x

noooooooooooooooooo

----------


## the_watts_rule

> According to The Tv Mag today though, It looks as if Sharon might be pregnant. Looks like we are going to have to wait and see.


It's not happening in real life so they can do the impossible. It's eastenders we're talking about them so never say never. Lol.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Oh well! Looks like another happy christmas in Walford as always!


Extremley Happy!   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

Apparently Sharon goes into hospital because they presume she has food poisoning, but the way I read it in the tv guide, it's by no means definite. And then they ask her to come back for a scan, because they find something (that's what I read on Talk Walford, I'm not sure what there source was). 

Surely she can't have a tumour, because the writers aren't going to make her go through something so tragic so soon after her husband's death. Not to mention the fact that Tom had a tumour. I think it can only be happy news. Unless it's something really insignificant, and they put in the paper to make us jump to the wrong conclusion.

But I think it would be really great if Sharon was pregnant. She's so intent on adopting, and then when Dennis dies her life is going to seem pointless to her. She's going to be thinking of all the things they were going to do together, that they were going to have a baby. So to find out she's got a life that's part of Dennis inside of her, should tell her that there's light at the end of the tunnel.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Apparently Sharon goes into hospital because they presume she has food poisoning, but the way I read it in the tv guide, it's by no means definite. And then they ask her to come back for a scan, because they find something (that's what I read on Talk Walford, I'm not sure what there source was). 
> 
> Surely she can't have a tumour, because the writers aren't going to make her go through something so tragic so soon after her husband's death. Not to mention the fact that Tom had a tumour. I think it can only be happy news. Unless it's something really insignificant, and they put in the paper to make us jump to the wrong conclusion.
> 
> But I think it would be really great if Sharon was pregnant. She's so intent on adopting, and then when Dennis dies her life is going to seem pointless to her. She's going to be thinking of all the things they were going to do together, that they were going to have a baby. So to find out she's got a life that's part of Dennis inside of her, should tell her that there's light at the end of the tunnel.


True, I hope that does happen.

----------


## Siobhan

> True, I hope that does happen.


would be nice.. I hope if she is pregnant that EE don't make her lose it because of grief and i has to be Dennis's baby..

----------


## di marco

> would be nice.. I hope if she is pregnant that EE don't make her lose it because of grief and i has to be Dennis's baby..


yeh i agree

----------


## sheilamarie

I mean why wont the eastenders let sharon be happy first as a teenager she had to live  with Den and Angie's squabbles and Angie's alcoholism.that was the first thing and then she became infertile after aborting Grant's baby oh then there was the time when Tom lied to her about his illness and his death in a fire. and Discovering that Den had deliberately sabotaged her relationship with Dennis and then there was Den's body being found on her wedding day. 


And now there going to kill off lil den i mean why cant they let her be happy and have at leats a copel of weeks happyness LoL 

plush lil dens so cute and sweet

----------


## the_watts_rule

Yeah, all i wish is for a bit of happiness for her.

----------


## the_watts_rule

make that 3.

----------


## dddMac1

she deserves some happiness after what she has been through over the years

----------


## littlemo

I suppose she wouldn't be Sharon Rickman, if she didn't have misery hanging over her head all the time.

----------


## Chantelle

Because Letitia Dean keeps leaving to do panto.

----------


## alan45

> Because Letitia Dean keeps pissin' off to do friggin panto.


I really cannot understand why the bosses at Elstree allow her to swan off on her annual panto trip each year. Its not as if she is a great actress or anything. Her pouting lips and overactive eyelashes do my head in  :Mad:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They never  let anyone else do it, that's why some people have left.

----------


## CrazyLea

'And now there going to kill off lil den i mean why cant they let her be happy and have at leats a copel of weeks happyness LoL'

that bits a spoiler by the way  :Stick Out Tongue:  
but yeah she should be happy for once!!!

----------


## sara2005

Its just good viewing if they didn't do it we wouldn't watch it

----------


## Rain_

that would just be boring if they let her be happy...happy people don't have storylines

----------


## Chantelle

> I really cannot understand why the bosses at Elstree allow her to swan off on her annual panto trip each year. Its not as if she is a great actress or anything. Her pouting lips and overactive eyelashes do my head in


I know.  It seems theres one rule for her and one rule for everyone else.  Not that i'm bothered when she goes anyway...infact, i quite look forward to it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## the_watts_rule

> that would just be boring if they let her be happy...happy people don't have storylines


 I suppose, you made a good point there.

----------


## soapyclean

They do so, Dorothy and Jim, Yolande and Patrick have great storylines when the writers can be bothered giving them some good ones. And the actor who plays Phil swans off to do panto every year, so it's not just Letitia.

----------


## Steve Owen

> I really cannot understand why the bosses at Elstree allow her to swan off on her annual panto trip each year. Its not as if she is a great actress or anything. Her pouting lips and overactive eyelashes do my head in


Oh no she isn't

----------


## the_watts_rule

> They do so, Dorothy and Jim, Yolande and Patrick have great storylines when the writers can be bothered giving them some good ones. And the actor who plays Phil swans off to do panto every year, so it's not just Letitia.


Your right.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I know what you mean!! Im sure someone dosen't get it that bad!! The poor gal!!

----------


## chance

ee are so stupid,why kill of one of there most popular characters?

----------


## Siobhan

> ee are so stupid,why kill of one of there most popular characters?


i don't think they had that choice.. Nigel wanted to leave for good

----------


## Chloe05

Letitia doesn't do panto each year - that's a myth invented by those online who seem to dislike her.  She did panto last year for the first time in several years.  She isn't doing it this year.  It isn't her fault that the writers always choose to write her out over the Xmas period.

If you have to keep going on about panto you should use Steve McFadden as a better example.  He does it every year, including last year & will be off again in a few weeks for another panto skint.  Leslie Grantham also did them.

And who can blame the actors if they want to do panto & are allowed to ?  It must be a welcome change from the endless misery & tragedy that they have to act - especially in the case of Sharon whose life is a series of tragedies.

----------


## alan45

> It isn't her fault that the writers always choose to write her out over the Xmas period.
> 
> .


Errr I dont think  the writers are the ones who make the choice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't get why she likes doing panto so much anyway.

----------


## alan45

> I don't get why she likes doing panto so much anyway.


Its an improvement on EE and a great addition to her CV  :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

> Its an improvement on EE and a great addition to her CV


Its certainly a change from her usually workload I should imagine its a welcome break too

----------


## alan45

> Its certainly a change from her usually workload I should imagine its a welcome break too


  Yes I can imagine 7 performances a week plus a Saturday Matinee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Steve Owen

> Letitia doesn't do panto each year - that's a myth invented by those online who seem to dislike her.  She did panto last year for the first time in several years.  She isn't doing it this year.  It isn't her fault that the writers always choose to write her out over the Xmas period.
> 
> If you have to keep going on about panto you should use Steve McFadden as a better example.  He does it every year, including last year & will be off again in a few weeks for another panto skint.  Leslie Grantham also did them.
> 
> And who can blame the actors if they want to do panto & are allowed to ?  It must be a welcome change from the endless misery & tragedy that they have to act - especially in the case of Sharon whose life is a series of tragedies.


And anyway, Why would characthers keep on having on screen depatures when the actors have other roles such as panto, babies and other parts. Why could they not stay in the streets off screen. I don't know why they wrote off Kat and Mo when Jessie and Kacey had their babies. At least, They could have stayed at their homes off screen rather than take a long holiday while the actors were on mantarily leave.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> And anyway, Why would characthers keep on having on screen depatures when the actors have other roles such as panto, babies and other parts. Why could they not stay in the streets off screen. I don't know why they wrote off Kat and Mo when Jessie and Kacey had their babies. At least, They could have stayed at their homes off screen rather than take a long holiday while the actors were on mantarily leave.


Yeah, I think it's silly.

----------


## leanne27

i read today in a magazine that sharon (before leaving) has another surprise instore, i wonder if this could be that she is pregnant, i know she's infertile but anything can happen in soaps cant it? also my friend told me the other day that she is allready pregnant and finds out after dennis dies but still leaves for the states. This would be a bitter sweet end to the storyline. The good news: a shannis baby, the bad news: Dennis dies  :Sad:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> And anyway, Why would characthers keep on having on screen depatures when the actors have other roles such as panto, babies and other parts. Why could they not stay in the streets off screen. I don't know why they wrote off Kat and Mo when Jessie and Kacey had their babies. At least, They could have stayed at their homes off screen rather than take a long holiday while the actors were on mantarily leave.


Yeah, thats true. You often find that characters disappear off and aren't seen for weeks. Then, they reappear again with tans. I don't see why they couldn't have just done that for Jessie and Kacey. It would be more realistic anyway!

----------


## willow

not sure.........but this is soapland!!!!

anything can and does happen!!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know but i thought soaps were meant to affect real life  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   and imo if Sharon discovers she is pregnant it would be pretty inaccurate.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Hmm, sounds a bit unlikely, so sounds just like something Eastenders wouold come up with.

----------


## Kim

The pregnancy rumour has already been posted in rumour mill.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yeah, thats true. You often find that characters disappear off and aren't seen for weeks. Then, they reappear again with tans. I don't see why they couldn't have just done that for Jessie and Kacey. It would be more realistic anyway!


I know.

----------


## the_watts_rule

If she is is would be good.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hopefully when she returns she may have a happier time  :Smile:  but i hear letitia takes long breaks because she has some kind of illness is this true?  :Confused:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Hopefully when she returns she may have a happier time  but i hear letitia takes long breaks because she has some kind of illness is this true?


I didn' hear that. So i couldn't tell you if it was true or not.

----------


## leanne27

sorry never saw it had allready been posted.

----------


## Jada-GDR

i think its been posted about 5 times lol  :Smile: 
i hope she is pregnant cus she deserves some happiness. i think her relationship with dennis and her marriage to dennis were the best things that ever happened to her, so with dennis dying, where do you think she'll be? Eastenders Answer: a baby o_O

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i heard this on digital spy. I may be wrong.

----------


## Debs

> Hopefully when she returns she may have a happier time  but i hear letitia takes long breaks because she has some kind of illness is this true?


 
yeah i was reading that over there as well

----------


## Kim

Not that many, maybe three. I hope she is pregnant too, but I don't think she is.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yay it's been confirmed!! Omg she's going to be sooooo happy!!  :Big Grin: 

Im so upset abotu Dennis dying though!! What a shame  :Sad:  xx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

It's been confirmed so this can be closed?  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I won't be too keen on this storyline as like i said, it would be pretty inaccurate as they said she couldn't have children  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Layne

> I won't be too keen on this storyline as like i said, it would be pretty inaccurate as they said she couldn't have children



yeh but there are cases like this in like 'real-life' and things do happen women do get pregnant even if they have been told they can't!

I think it'll be a fab storyline, just couz i have waited for sharon to have a baby for a long time! xxx

----------


## sheilamarie

i hope sharons pregnat but it seems unlikely but this is walford where anything can happen but it would be sad if sharon told dennis they where having a baby then a coupel of hours she finds out that hes dead   :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> i hope sharons pregnat but it seems unlikely but this is walford where anything can happen but it would be sad if sharon told dennis they where having a baby then a coupel of hours she finds out that hes dead


The way I've heard it, he dies and then she finds out she's pregnant.

----------


## alan45

Obviously Someone had it in for HER

----------


## Kim

Yeah, Johnny Allen.

----------


## littlemo

I think this baby thing, will drag her out of the depression she'll be in. It's something she's wanted for a long time, and it will mean a lot to her. At least there'll be some of Dennis living on in the new life they've created.

----------


## willsmummy

It will be a very moving storyline.

----------


## littlemo

> It will be a very moving storyline.


Definetely. Dennis dying and then Sharon finding out she is going to become a mum. It's heart stopping stuff. Hopefully it will make their characters leave on a high note, so people remember them. Lately they have faded into the background. And I was one of those people that said if they get married it doesn't have to change things, their relationship can still be as gripping and passionate, but we just haven't been shown that at all recently. 

Nigel Harman gave on his character because he thought there was no scope for him. I think it's just how the writers write it. They could make it gripping if they wanted to. There's still plenty of stuff Sharon and Dennis could do together. 

Anyway I'm really looking forward to seeing this. Hopefully Sharon and Dennis's child will be like Dennis.

----------


## JustJodi

> not sure.........but this is soapland!!!!
> 
> anything can and does happen!!!!!


*Wow all you gotta do is walk through the famous EE Blackhole and come out preggers,, that would be an answer to alot of childless couples prayers,,* 
*I find it a bit HARD to believe that they will split up the couple and have the surviving spouse to come back with a big bump or a babe in arms, when all along most people knew that Sharon was incapable of bearing kids,, * 

*EDIT: PLEASE REDUCE YOUR TEXT TALK*

----------


## the_watts_rule

> It's been confirmed so this can be closed?


So is this rumour true?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yay it's been confirmed!! Omg she's going to be sooooo happy!! 
> 
> Im so upset abotu Dennis dying though!! What a shame  xx


Yay!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

Congrats Sharon!

( Shame about Dennis though   :Crying:  )

----------


## di marco

> It's been confirmed so this can be closed?


wheres it been confirmed?

----------


## di marco

> Yay it's been confirmed!! Omg she's going to be sooooo happy!! 
> 
> Im so upset abotu Dennis dying though!! What a shame  xx


wheres it been confirmed spicy?

----------


## Kim

Have I missed something here????

----------


## Kim

I must have missed something if it has.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sharon is going to be pregnant as Dennis dies

----------


## di marco

> I must have missed something if it has.


yeh thats what i thought

----------


## di marco

> Have I missed something here????


thats what i thought, i cant find anything saying its been confirmed?

----------


## No_eyed_Ned

haaaar! it be a pirates babby!



haaar!

----------


## midshipman stum

It be pirates that got er up the duff

yyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Pink Beard

.

----------


## one eyed pete

.

----------


## shannisrules

i know this is off the point a bit but ive just come on and found all these different people posting weired posts and threads and now theiy're bannned whats going on???? p.s so glad that sharons preggers but so sad that dennis wil die

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Same here. I just found Sharon becoming pregnant a bit unrealistic as she said she could never have children but i suppose weirder things could happen.  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> Same here. I just found Sharon becoming pregnant a bit unrealistic as she said she could never have children but i suppose weirder things could happen.


Weirder things could happen and have happened.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yes like Den coming back from the dead  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   The only good thing about him coming back was his actual death again.

----------


## littlemo

> Yes like Den coming back from the dead   The only good thing about him coming back was his actual death again.


Yes, they ruined his character bringing him back. It was good the first couple of episodes, but the way they made him hate his own kids, that was completely unlike the Den we all knew and loved. 

So if Sharon's pregnant with Dennis's baby I take it the rumour about her sleeping with Phil is false. I hope so.

----------


## Layne

> So if Sharon's pregnant with Dennis's baby I take it the rumour about her sleeping with Phil is false. I hope so.



|Where did ya hear this????

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didnt know about any rumour of Sharon sleeping with Phil  :EEK!:   I doubt she would though because she is pregnant with Dennis's baby and wouldn't just be history repeating itself? With all that Sharongate storyline??

----------


## littlemo

> I didnt know about any rumour of Sharon sleeping with Phil   I doubt she would though because she is pregnant with Dennis's baby and wouldn't just be history repeating itself? With all that Sharongate storyline??


I think it was on this message board I heard it. One of the threads on the Rumours. I heard that Sharon doesn't find out for a while after Dennis's death, I might be wrong. I don't want her to sleep with Phil either.

----------


## di marco

> I think it was on this message board I heard it. One of the threads on the Rumours. I heard that Sharon doesn't find out for a while after Dennis's death, I might be wrong. I don't want her to sleep with Phil either.


yeh she might be pregnant with dennis baby and not know so she sleeps with phil and then finds out, cos like someone else said, i dont think she would sleep with phil if she knew she was pregnant

----------


## JustJodi

*I thought we needed a source to back up these spoilers and the rumours..  or did the rules change *

----------


## di marco

> *I thought we needed a source to back up these spoilers and the rumours..  or did the rules change *


well it implied in an article in one of the soap mags that she was

----------


## Bryan

confirmed spoiler...moving to spoilers

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well there's a twist to the story, the lady can't have kids pregnant. Only in fair tales.

----------


## chocolate

but seriously... why do they always pick on sharon she been through enough, and as a shannis fan, i really wanted to see sharon and dennis living happily ever after, or they leave together and come back after like a year not see shannis destroyed  :Crying:  she so deserves to be happy... she just keeps getting all of these griefs, and pain poor her  :Crying:

----------


## callummc

well according to my mam the same thing happened to her mate,but there was no happy ending cos the pregnancy was ectopic and had to be aborted,so whats the betting sharons happiness will be short lived

----------


## littlemo

> well according to my mam the same thing happened to her mate,but there was no happy ending cos the pregnancy was ectopic and had to be aborted,so whats the betting sharons happiness will be short lived


I hope the writers wouldn't be that cruel! I'd think Sharon would seriously think about killing herself if that happened, as well as losing Dennis. What's left to live for?!

----------


## harmaniac

> I hope the writers wouldn't be that cruel! I'd think Sharon would seriously think about killing herself if that happened, as well as losing Dennis. What's left to live for?!


i think that there will be some sort of warning for sharon that if she carries on with the pregnancy that her health could be at risk, but that she will choose to pursue it anyway, knowing it will be her only chance and the only part of dennis she has left... god its all so sad!

and then of course, she'll be fine, albeit on her own. SUCH a shame dennis isnt there through this. she's had to face her loved ones being taken from her far too many times to count...but killing her dennis??! thats just unforgivable!

----------


## Pixie

> I hope the writers wouldn't be that cruel! I'd think Sharon would seriously think about killing herself if that happened, as well as losing Dennis. What's left to live for?!


I think they could well be that cruel!!! I mean they are killing dennis aren't they? and they dont really need to do that-would be much better if him and sharon just left together for a new life away from walford rather than kill him!! I mean poor sharon!- that will be the second death of someone she loves! (thats not even including both her parents!) I hope nothing does happen to their baby but knowing EE it wouldnt suprise me!

----------


## littlemo

> I think they could well be that cruel!!! I mean they are killing dennis aren't they? and they dont really need to do that-would be much better if him and sharon just left together for a new life away from walford rather than kill him!! I mean poor sharon!- that will be the second death of someone she loves! (thats not even including both her parents!) I hope nothing does happen to their baby but knowing EE it wouldnt suprise me!


The writers felt they had to kill him off, because they know Letitia Dean is coming back and Nigel Harman wants to quit for good. They knew that Sharon and Dennis had spent so long getting together, Sharon is Dennis's one great love, and I think Dennis is Sharon's soulmate. So they knew they couldn't split them up. I suppose death was the only real option open to them. But it is extremely sad, and I'm sure Sharon will take a very long time to get over this one. If she ever does. 

I hope nothing happens to the baby too. It's the one thing Sharon has got to hold onto after Dennis dies.

----------


## sheilamarie

> The writers felt they had to kill him off, because they know Letitia Dean is coming back and Nigel Harman wants to quit for good. They knew that Sharon and Dennis had spent so long getting together, Sharon is Dennis's one great love, and I think Dennis is Sharon's soulmate. So they knew they couldn't split them up. I suppose death was the only real option open to them. But it is extremely sad, and I'm sure Sharon will take a very long time to get over this one. If she ever does. 
> 
> I hope nothing happens to the baby too. It's the one thing Sharon has got to hold onto after Dennis dies.


yep I suppose so but poor shazza

----------


## littlemo

> yep I suppose so but poor shazza


I know. It's going to be so sad. I'm sure I will be crying.

----------


## sheilamarie

me and my lil sister will be crying  :Crying:   shes a huge shannis fan gets it of her big sis i spouse   :Big Grin:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think it's about time they pick on some one ekse because it can't be good for Letitia to act all depressed all the time.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I thought it was a relly nice scene when they came out of the hospital. But i was thinking that EE scriptwriters are evil for making that happen then killing dennis off.

----------


## sheilamarie

> I think it's about time they pick on some one ekse because it can't be good for Letitia to act all depressed all the time.


you can say that again

----------


## sheilamarie

> I thought it was a relly nice scene when they came out of the hospital. But i was thinking that EE scriptwriters are evil for making that happen then killing dennis off.


yeah i was thinking that 2

----------


## the_watts_rule

> you can say that again


I would but i won't lol.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> yeah i was thinking that 2


So was my mum! lol

----------


## alan45

> I think it's about time they pick on some one ekse because it can't be good for Letitia to act all depressed all the time.


Well at least we wont have to put up with her for the next few months as she takes her annual holiday  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I will miss her during her break because I really like her character.

----------


## littlemo

> but seriously... why do they always pick on sharon she been through enough, and as a shannis fan, i really wanted to see sharon and dennis living happily ever after, or they leave together and come back after like a year not see shannis destroyed  she so deserves to be happy... she just keeps getting all of these griefs, and pain poor her


I couldn't agree more. I'm surprised Sharon is still standing, if it was anybody else, I think they would have killed themselves long ago.

And if it's true that Grant dies, that's going to be two husbands she has lost in a matter of months (well one ex). But they've still got history.

----------


## Bryan

moving to spoilers section due to the heavy feature or inference to spoilers  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I found this thread on DS and thought it would be interesting to see what everybody thought. 

After Dennis dies there there are many reasons for Sharon to hate Phil. But despite they're many fallings out Phil has tried, (with her more than any other woman he's been close to) to be there for Sharon, he has looked out for, and he is somebody you'd like to have on your side, if your in trouble.

So do you think Sharon should forgive and forget? try and build up the friendship that they once had, or stay mad at him forever.

----------


## angelblue

no i dont think she should forgive him  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

No she shouldnt forgive in my opinion   :Smile:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

I don't think she should forgive him, too much has happened and hes gone too far.

----------


## dannii_29

she will forgive him eventually. i feel that he really didnt mean for whats going to happen to happen and he will genuinely feel guilty and try to do everything he can to help her although this will be no comfort for her as shes just lost the love of her life ,her soulmate i think she will eventually forgive him so always does forgive the mitchells lol

----------


## Kim

I don't think she should forgive him.

----------


## Jada-GDR

i dont think she should forgive him, but she will  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

i hope they get together or get so close that they pracitcally are, as then when grant comes back in 06 and sharon falls for him...we will have the deadly conclusion of sharongate part 2 with carla killing grant for good! (this is what i wish anyways!)

----------


## littlemo

I was in two minds before tonight of whether she should forgive him or not, but watching that episode, I think she definetely should not! The way Phil spoke to Dennis, it was just like going back to the days of Den and Dalton. He used Dennis like, as Dennis said 'a puppet', getting him to do his dirty work for him, couldn't get his hands dirty, he knew Dennis was a force to reckoned with, opposed to himself who is a coward. He's just afraid to admit it.

But despite the fact that Sharon should be angry at Phil for Dennis, she undoubtedly will forgive him (if she finds out). I suppose it's helpful to have somebody like that on your side. Obviously it's not good if you make an enemy of him, like Dennis did, but Sharon is a different story, Phil cares about her.

----------


## STACEYLANE

i dont think she should forgive him, if he hadnt of interfered dennis would still be alive  :Crying:

----------


## Debs

no she shouldnt forgive him but will she ever get the full stpry of what happened??

----------


## stewartie2001

phil manipulated dennis and thats one thing i hate to see.I think we finally saw the real dennis in the past few days - and the way he was with rebecca was sweet!i think phil though showed his true colours as being a bully and like someone else said - a coward.

----------


## lollymay

she shouldnt forgive him but she will. why did he have to use dennis for his stupid revenge - couldnt he have just done it himself?

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I thought that before tonights episode and now, don't get me started.

----------


## [email protected]

i think she will forgive him. Cos at the end of the day it wernt phil who got dennis killed it was johnny. And phil tried to help dennis by gettin rid of the evidence (security tape) i dont think he wanted dennis to died. 
Plus dennis give johnny his phone, which johhny probably called that man on who killed dennis. (so he is part to blame anorl)
Even though i dont think phil should have talked to dennis like that (that wernt nice) i still dont think its his fault lol.

sorry if no one agree's. its just what i think. dont shout please lol

----------


## littlemo

> i think she will forgive him. Cos at the end of the day it wernt phil who got dennis killed it was johnny. And phil tried to help dennis by gettin rid of the evidence (security tape) i dont think he wanted dennis to died. 
> Plus dennis give johnny his phone, which johhny probably called that man on who killed dennis. (so he is part to blame anorl)
> Even though i dont think phil should have talked to dennis like that (that wernt nice) i still dont think its his fault lol.
> 
> sorry if no one agree's. its just what i think. dont shout please lol


I'm not going to shout. I think Sharon will forgive him too, I don't want her to, but it seems inevitable. He's been a part of her life for so long, and the Watts and Mitchells do tend to interact a lot with each other. Also when Sharon's in trouble she does tend to turn to Phil for help, that happens a lot.

I do however think it is a lot of Phil's fault Dennis is dead. If he hadn't have told Dennis about what happened to Sharon, he wouldn't have gone after him, and him and Sharon would have been gone. He is a nasty piece of work! 
I suppose you do have to look at it from two sides though, Dennis was in exactly the same situation a couple of months after he arrived in the square (with Dalton). Dalton had a hit out on him, and Dennis killed him, so you can see how Phil may think that Dennis is more than a match for Johnny. But still there was no need to do that. Dennis was making a fresh start, he had nothing to do with Phil's feud with Johnny.

----------


## littlemo

Oh I forgot to mention about the tape Phil took. I don't think he did it to help Dennis, he did it because he saw himself on the cctv camera. Again he was being selfish.

----------


## Kim

I think it was to help himself and Sharon, not Dennis. He thought they were going to get away and didn't want the police after himself, or Dennis because of the pain it would cause Sharon.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it was to help himself and Sharon, not Dennis. He thought they were going to get away and didn't want the police after himself, or Dennis because of the pain it would cause Sharon.


Yes Phil is always thinking about himself, god he is bad! He did have some nice moments once, but now he's just bitter.

----------


## Kim

He will always be number 1 to himself, but he does care for Peggy, Grant, his kids, Sam and Sharon.

----------


## littlemo

> He will always be number 1 to himself, but he does care for Peggy, Grant, his kids, Sam and Sharon.


Yes but even they have been on the receiving end of his temper! If somebody crosses him, it doesn't matter if it's a family member or a friend, he doesn't take kindly to it. 

For example; 
He beat Jamie to a pulp when he found out he helped Lisa take Louise away.
He hit Sharon when she defended Dennis. 
He tried to shoot Grant when he found out he'd slept with Kathy. 
Sam hasn't had it easy either. 

He always lets his temper get the better of him.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, he's lost his temper with them, but he does care about them.

----------


## eastenders mad

i think in time Sharon will forgive Phil. Because they are really good friends together.
And They are both going to leave for america.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, but Sharon doesn't know how Phil prompted Dennis to go after Johnny when they leave for America.

----------


## Bryan

i cant wait to see how the mitchells return coincides with sharons return, and the part she has in Johnny's downfall. I also want to know how sharongate part 2 draws out! sharon and the mitchells have always been my favourite charatcers so i cant wait to see what happens!

----------


## lollymay

i can't wait either i think it will be great

----------


## harmaniac

> i think in time Sharon will forgive Phil. Because they are really good friends together.
> And They are both going to leave for america.


to be honest, althought they're friends, i think that would all change if sharon knew the truth. she would never ever ever forgive phil for what he did to dennis because unlike things that have happened in the past, and with the baby coming, she really thought dennis and her were forever. (in my eyes at least they still are   :Wub:  )

anyway, if it was anyone else or different circumstances i think she would be more willing to forgive. this, i think, will take MUCH longer. i mean, she can hardly blame dennis alone- he's not there to stick up for himself!   :Crying:

----------


## Kim

I can't wait either, it's one of the few things stopping me from turning off the TV afterr recent events.

----------


## shelleyspecs

no she should never ever forgive him.if it wernt for phil dennis just might be alive.dennis was a pawn in phils battle

----------


## soapyclean

You can see it coming a mile off, Sharon finds out Phil's role in Dennis's murder and goes off on one at him. Grant comes in and either takes the fall for him or Phil kills him instead of someone else.

Going to be good then, it's going be interesting if the writers get her to forgive him or not  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saye2213

Personally I blame Ian for his stupid sulking. If he hadn't got them out of the cab they would be in America and Dennis would be none the wiser and Phil would have to do his own dirty work instead of using his "puppet". Can't wait to see Johnny dead.

----------


## Tannie

i don't think she should because really if Phil hadn't told dennis about Johnny strangling Sharon and that Dennis was going to die then maybe he wouldn't of died. i am in the if stage of someone dying.   :Crying:

----------


## Saye2213

Just a few questions. Do you think that Johnny phoned his hitman with the phone that Dennis threw him or was it already arranged? Surely if it was already arranged, Dennis beating Johnny up had no had no effect on the outcome as it was Midnight when Dennis was killed and Johnny told them to be out by then. If it is that, Phil isn't really to blame. He did seem genuinely upset about Dennis last night, the way he was talking to Stacey and Johnny. Maybe he was feeling guilty, he knew what had happened when he saw the tape. 
Do you think Phil took the tape to save himself as he new he would be on it, or to protect Dennis because he thought Johnny was dead so he wanted to make sure that Dennis and Sharon were free as a thank-you for doing his dirty work? 
Do you think Sharon knows that Johnny was attacked? She responded with Phil. 
Lots of stuff there!! 
In the end I think that they will be friends. Grant and Sharon are history, they finished off any feelings they may have had for another when Grant came back with Phil to save Sam. Still hate Ian!!!!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Angry:  SHE SHOULD NEVER FORGIVE PHIL FOR PLAYING A PART IN DENNIS DEATH NEVER

----------


## lollymay

> SHE SHOULD NEVER FORGIVE PHIL FOR PLAYING A PART IN DENNIS DEATH NEVER


but she will you can just see it happening

----------


## Kim

Yeah, so can I.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think she will forgive him eventually.

----------


## leanne27

Ive just realised that the long awaited shannis baby will be born next month!  :Smile:  dont know if anyone else knew but the time has flew by since sharon left dont you think? i wish Sharon was coming back to the square for the baby to be born i know that wont happen but it would be good, it will be soo sad aswell for Dennis not to be here to see it  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. I'm sure they'll have Pauline and Phil mention the baby being born at some point. I hope Sharon comes back eventually. I like the fact that they'll have Dennis living on in the square, even though Dennis himself is dead. 

When Melanie left to Portugal carrying Steve's baby, I was upset that there wouldn't be another 'Steve'. But I think there will be another 'Dennis'.

----------


## alan45

> Ive just realised that the long awaited shannis baby
> 			
> 		
> 
>   judging by the response to this thread its not that well long awaited 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly had not even thought about it.But again as Alan said  "*judging by the response to this thread its not that well long awaited " :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr Humphries

It will be interesting to see if Eastenders scriptwriters write it into the script for Pauline and Dot too talk about

----------


## ?????

who bets that the baby will be called dennis if its a boy which i'm 99% sure it will be. and Angela if its girl.

----------


## Siobhan

> who bets that the baby will be called dennis if its a boy which i'm 99% sure it will be. and Angela if its girl.


I think she calls it Dennis either way for a boy or a girl.. I think she has a girl

----------


## crazygirl

unless something has happend tot he baby! she might of had a miscarrage

----------


## littlemo

> unless something has happend tot he baby! she might of had a miscarrage


No. When Phil left Sharon she was about 6 months pregnant. And I reckon they have kept in touch since he left. Pauline or Phil would have said something if that had happened. 

I reckon the names that have been suggested sound right. I think it's going to be a boy too! You think he will revenge the death of his father like Dennis did?!

----------


## alan45

> I think it's going to be a boy too! You think he will revenge the death of his father like Dennis did?!


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The way things are shaping up in Albert Square I dont think EE will be around in 18 years

----------


## BlackKat

> I reckon the names that have been suggested sound right. I think it's going to be a boy too! You think he will revenge the death of his father like Dennis did?!


How would he revenge the death? Danny's already dead and Johnny's in prison and will probably get life. I'd say Dennis already has 'justice'.

----------


## Rach33

wot about Phil he played a part in Dennis's death he could go after him

----------


## alan45

The child is'nt even born yet and already folk are talking about revenge,   oh dearie dearie me. How sad

----------


## crazygirl

> No. When Phil left Sharon she was about 6 months pregnant. And I reckon they have kept in touch since he left. Pauline or Phil would have said something if that had happened. 
> 
> I reckon the names that have been suggested sound right. I think it's going to be a boy too! You think he will revenge the death of his father like Dennis did?!


really   :EEK!:   i didnt realise she was 6 months

----------


## JustJodi

*I just do not understand... there have been no spoilers on Sharon's return, I presume shes done a bunch of pantos since she left.. how the heck do we know if she is even going to come back???  Let alone come back with  A BABY..??????  EE writers have known to be cruel Somebody find a reliable spoiler in regards to Sharons return,, then this thread will be worth posting........*

----------


## BlackKat

> *I just do not understand... there have been no spoilers on Sharon's return, I presume shes done a bunch of pantos since she left.. how the heck do we know if she is even going to come back???  Let alone come back with  A BABY..??????  EE writers have known to be cruel Somebody find a reliable spoiler in regards to Sharons return,, then this thread will be worth posting........*


Actually I don't think Tish has done any pantos this year. I think she's planning on starting a family, so it could be a while before Sharon returns.

----------


## leanne27

> *I just do not understand... there have been no spoilers on Sharon's return, I presume shes done a bunch of pantos since she left.. how the heck do we know if she is even going to come back???  Let alone come back with  A BABY..??????  EE writers have known to be cruel Somebody find a reliable spoiler in regards to Sharons return,, then this thread will be worth posting........*


I never mentioned anything about proof that Sharon is returning all i was saying by posting this thread is that it would be good if Sharon returned and how quickly it seems to have gone since her departure i dont see how that means this thread was not worth posting.

----------


## littlemo

> The child is'nt even born yet and already folk are talking about revenge,   oh dearie dearie me. How sad


I was just talking about irony. Dennis went after Den's murderer, and now Dennis is dead, it's like history is repeating itself. But I suppose revenge has been served in this case. Unless Johnny gets out in the baby's lifetime, which may be a possiblity.

----------


## star_girl

awwww i wonder what the baby would be called??? possibly dennnis junior junior! x

----------


## littlemo

> awwww i wonder what the baby would be called??? possibly dennnis junior junior! x


Maybe. To prove to people that Dennis Watts/Rickman will never die.

----------


## leanne27

they cant call a baby dennis though and it would be soo predictable, Sharon should move on she lives in the past too much- what with calling the club "angie's den" in my opinion calling the baby Dennis would be her just trying to find a replica of him in the baby

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah she is bound to call it dennis or dennis jr it will be so sad that dennis want see it grow up as he wanted a family

----------


## alan45

They could call it Kermit after one of her ex lovers

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kermit Rickman.. Hmm....                                      :Ponder:

----------


## feelingyellow

Don't let Lea hear you say that about her 'Kermy'  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

It seems like just yesterday Sharon left to me lol, I actually forgot she was pregnant!   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Sharon has a baby boy!

It was in one of the soap magazines today. I think Soaplife or Inside Soap. There's a big page of Summer spoilers in it. 

Apparently she rings Pauline to tell her the news. It doesn't mention what she's calling him but it says 'viewers will be very pleased'. So probably Dennis. 

There doesn't seem to be much news of her return. All they know is what she said before she left EE. That she's likely to come back before the end of the year. Don't know if she's changed her mind though.

----------


## Kim

> Sharon has a baby boy!
> 
> It was in one of the soap magazines today. I think Soaplife or Inside Soap. There's a big page of Summer spoilers in it. 
> 
> Apparently she rings Pauline to tell her the news. It doesn't mention what she's calling him but it says 'viewers will be very pleased'. So probably Dennis. 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much news of her return. All they know is what she said before she left EE. That she's likely to come back before the end of the year. Don't know if she's changed her mind though.


With what has gone on concerning that storyline, it was almost a cliche. Sounds as if Sharon finally gets a break from bad luck as there are no birth complications mentioned. Looking forward to this.

----------


## BlackKat

I hope she doesn't call him Dennis. It's too predictable -- plus who'd want to name their baby the same name as their father and husband, both of whom were murdered. Bit morbid - it'd be okay if it was just Dennis, but with Den as well...I think she should give it a completely new name, and stop clinging to the past (not forget Dennis of course, just not cling to it).

It'll be Dennis though, almost certain.

----------


## x Amby x

Well we didnt see that one comming! Little Dennis Junior! It will be to cliche if she calls him that! lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

That's great news! Atleast there isn't any tragic consequences during birth, because all Sharon has had is tragedy happening in her life! So thank goodness, she's got some joy of having a baby boy! I am almost certain she will call it Dennis or Dennis Junior or something along those lines.

I am hoping that she will return with her baby boy, but i wouldn't blame her if she didn't return, after all she has suffered so much tragedy in the Square!

----------


## the_watts_rule

Acording to All About Soap, Sharon has a had a baby boy.  :Cheer:  It says the Fowlers will get a phonecall soon.

----------


## Florijo

> Acording to All About Soap, Sharon has a had a baby boy.  It says the Fowlers will get a phonecall soon.


She'll call the baby Dennis no doubt.

----------


## amazinggrace

Maybe she will call it DJ, like that kid in Roseanne.

----------


## JustJodi

*Maybe she and Dennis already talked about naming the kid and does not name it Dennis Jr ( its too darn obvious )*
*There are "things" they might have talked about when they were in the states ...I bet she says something " Dennis and I talked about names  IF I could have gotten pg" ( remember she didnt get pg until the last month she was in Walford )So should be interesting to see what she calls the kid..*

----------


## JustJodi

> Maybe she will call it DJ, like that kid in Roseanne.


DR ??  as in Dennis Rickman??Doesn't roll off the tongue does it ??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## callummc

I expect phill or pauline or dot or all 3 to get phone calls from michelle or sharon to say the babys born,the baby belongs in walford like his mother,maybe sharon will go after the pub back cos her son is a true watts being the son of dens son and his adopted daughter,shame he didn't live to be there to love and protect them

----------


## diamond1

well if resembles either den watts or dennis maybe it would be best to call it damien

----------


## spoilerfan

on the cover of soaplife it says "sharon's baby shock" but the only thing it says inside the mag is "It's still up in the air whether or not Sharon will be back in August but with a little Dennis due it's a big possibility she'll want her baby to be where she and his dad were so in love. Aah..." o yeah, they have loads of shocks for us in that article! anyway, i think naming the baby dennis is just a tragedy waiting to happen!

----------


## amazinggrace

> DR ??  as in Dennis Rickman??Doesn't roll off the tongue does it ???


No, DJ as in Dennis Junior. doh!  :Searchme:  

The kid in Roseanne was DJ, Dan Junior, named after his father, Dan senior.

----------


## callummc

> well if resembles either den watts or dennis maybe it would be best to call it damien


well if the baby was born on 6-6-06 sharon better check his head for the 666 mark

----------


## emma_strange

I bet she calls it Mark, if not Dennis.

----------


## Kim

> I bet she calls it Mark, if not Dennis.


Maybe Ian? She's known him since her school years too.

----------


## littlemo

> I bet she calls it Mark, if not Dennis.


No, I don't think it'll be Mark, Michelle's already got a son called that. 

And I really hope she doesn't call it Ian. I think she has better taste than that.

----------


## Sooz15

If there is a possibility Sharon could be back in August, won't Letitia soon be back on set?

If so, we should get some news about that, or sightings on the webcam.

----------


## Kim

> If there is a possibility Sharon could be back in August, won't Letitia soon be back on set?
> 
> If so, we should get some news about that, or sightings on the webcam.


If she were to be back sometime in August, she would be back on set sometime this month. As for sightings on the webcam, I think producers would want to keep us in suspence.

----------


## crazygirl

sharon marshall said this morning that sharon is about to have her baby and she is going to call it dennis

----------


## callummc

It should be interesting watching dennis watts rickman the 3rd grow up and waiting to see if sharon can keep him out of trouble or if its in his blood,

----------


## alan45

> sharon marshall said this morning that sharon is about to have her baby and she is going to call it dennis


 GOSH!!!!!! Thats a huge surprise. I would have never thought of that. Well done EE scriptwriters for coming up with such an original idea

















NOT

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> sharon marshall said this morning that sharon is about to have her baby and she is going to call it dennis


She should have called it Dennis Junior (dj) a much better name i think.....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

So it won't be called Kermit then?

----------


## eastenders mad

I get that really funny 
i laugh if she did theyb should do that for a bit of a laugh

----------


## Chris_2k11

I fail to see what all the fuss is about myself?  :Searchme:  

All it's going to be is one phonecall and that's it. It probably won't even get mentioned again after a few episodes!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Knowing EE, the baby will probably be forgotten about and never mentioned again, even when Sharon returns.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I'll be happy if that does happen.

Dennis.. how original  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wal2l:

----------


## crazygirl

> I fail to see what all the fuss is about myself?  
> 
> All it's going to be is one phonecall and that's it. It probably won't even get mentioned again after a few episodes!


 yea pauline will get a phonecall from sharon then that will be that we will never see this baby

----------


## BlackKat

Apparently Carly and Pauline bond over it. I haven't quite figured out why yet. Something to do with baby clothes and Pauline getting baby pictures on her mobile...?  :Searchme:

----------


## squillyfer

To be honest I dont think we can speculate over whether we'll ever see this baby, even ee dont know so I can understand why they wont make too big a deal over it although I'd like to think sharon and the baby will be back some day

----------


## rosiec211

I reckon she should call it Phil.  Then when she finds out about Phil's part in Dennis' death she will be heartbroken.  EE bosses seem to like to see Sharon upset all the time.  Plus I still have this dream that Phil n Shazza will get back together.

----------


## diamond1

why would carly  and pauline bond over that? why would carly care over sharons baby thats almost like them expecting us to care....I think they're gonna make DJ  :Smile:   a trouble maker in the future but with letitia dean going in and out like a revolving door but it would be funny if sharon re-married in later years and he got off with his step sister

but if they wanted to shock us imagine if she called it grant :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> Apparently Carly and Pauline bond over it. I haven't quite figured out why yet. Something to do with baby clothes and Pauline getting baby pictures on her mobile...?


OMG, Pauline has a mobile?! That'll be revelation of the week next! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## feelingyellow

> OMG, Pauline has a mobile?! That'll be revelation of the week next!


Lmao I think Carly will have baby pictures on her mobile and will show them to Pauline...

----------


## di marco

> Lmao I think Carly will have baby pictures on her mobile and will show them to Pauline...


but why would sharon send baby pics to carly? does she even know her?

----------


## Kim

> but why would sharon send baby pics to carly? does she even know her?


No, Carly arrived in February and Sharon left in January.

----------


## feelingyellow

Well Carly is Martin's boyfriend... so maybe she sends them to Martin who sends them to Carly or something?

----------


## Kim

> Well Carly is Martin's boyfriend... so maybe she sends them to Martin who sends them to Carly or something?


It would make sense, Ian and Phil don't have camera phones but EE have never been known for their attention to detail before.

----------


## littlemo

It is Pauline's phone, Carly just helps her use it. It sounds like my nan. She got a phone, and didn't use it for months and months, until one of us explained how to.

----------


## alan45

DeadEnders bosses have announced that Sharon Watts aka Miss Piggy  will be returning to Walford later this year.

Letitia Dean has signed up to reprise her role as the fan favourite, who will be back on screen in the summer.

Sharon has not appeared on Albert Square since January 2006, when she bowed out following the death of her husband Dennis Rickman. As she made her exit, she was pregnant with Dennis's child.


Â© WENN

Speaking of her return, Dean commented: "I am really looking forward to being part of the EastEnders team again, as it has always been very close to my heart. I cannot wait to work with my old colleagues and see what is in store for Sharon."

EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood added: "I'm thrilled that Letitia is coming back home to Albert Square where she belongs. Sharon is a real favourite amongst EastEnders' fans and I for one can't wait until she arrives back in the summer."

Sharon - the adopted daughter of Den and Angie Watts - was one of EastEnders' original characters when the programme launched in 1985. 

Over the years, fans have seen her at the centre of an explosive love triangle with Mitchell brothers Phil and Grant, take the helm of the Queen Vic as landlady and endure the tragedy of Dennis's death.

Storyline details for Sharon's return to Walford are currently being kept under wraps.  as the scriptwriters are thinking up some daft storyline to bring her back along with Den Watts, Dennis Woodman and that much loved old war hero who died under the Helter Skelter.   It has also been rumoured that one of the Ferrias kidneys will also make an appearance.  Producers are still in talks with Sharon's black leather jacket to see if it will be prepared to play a supporting role but apparently its had a better offer from a rival programme on CBBC  :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012), Siobhan (02-02-2012), tammyy2j (02-02-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

[QUOTE=alan45;766688]DeadEnders bosses have announced that Sharon Watts aka Miss Piggy  will be returning to Walford later this year.

miaow

----------


## JustJodi

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastender...-returns.shtml



she said she was looking forward working with OLD COLLEGUES    who would that be ??? Most of them are gone now ...except for Phil .. Billy..Dot,,Ian... 
guess she will come back with her sprog in tow ???  and take Michael Moon away from Jaine,, or have a thing with Jack or Max or Derek even,,, ???? maybe
even take Phil away from Shirley,, Or Ian away from Mandy,, who knows,,, should be interesting,,,

----------


## alan45

[QUOTE=flappinfanny;766691]


> DeadEnders bosses have announced that Sharon Watts aka Miss Piggy  will be returning to Walford later this year.
> 
> miaow




mmm

----------


## thestud2k7

[QUOTE=alan45;766693]


> mmm


wow thats freaky miss piggys long lost sister? hhhm

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/eastender...-returns.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> she said she was looking forward working with OLD COLLEGUES    who would that be ??? Most of them are gone now ...except for Phil .. Billy..Dot,,Ian... 
> guess she will come back with her sprog in tow ???  and take Michael Moon away from Jaine,, or have a thing with Jack or Max or Derek even,,, ???? maybe
> even take Phil away from Shirley,, Or Ian away from Mandy,, who knows,,, should be interesting,,,


She is friends with Ian so perhaps back to see him

----------


## alan45

Its a joke!!   The work has dried up for her so she needs some work so she flounces back to Albert Square.  They would be better bringing Cindy Beale back. At least that would get shot of the WOEFUL Stellaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh  hh from Corrie

----------


## tammyy2j

Once Jack sees she is blonde and used to be a Mitchell he'll be tapping that  :Stick Out Tongue:  (oh god I sound like a fella)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have insisted that there is "no link" between Letitia Dean's return to the soap and Jessie Wallace's break from filming.

Earlier today, show chiefs announced that Dean has signed up to reprise her role as Walford favourite Sharon Watts, who will be back on screen in the summer.

Some tabloid articles this morning suggested that EastEnders producers brought back Sharon to "fill the gap" left behind by Wallace's character Kat Moon. Wallace is reportedly on a three-month break from the programme.

However, an EastEnders spokesperson today told Digital Spy: "There is no link between Letitia's return to EastEnders and Jessie not being around at the moment. We have been working on plans to bring Sharon back for quite some time."

An EastEnders insider added: "Jessie and Letitia are two fantastic actresses and their characters are firm favourites with fans. Viewers can look forward to seeing them back on screen together later this year."

Storyline details for Sharon's return are currently being kept under wraps, but Dean has said that she "cannot wait to work with old colleagues and see what is in store for Sharon".

----------


## Dutchgirl

I actualy like her. She belongs in Walford. Like to see what they have in store for her!

----------

tammyy2j (02-02-2012)

----------


## owenlee4me

Yahoo bring her back quick, someone over the age of 20 who does not have strops everytime she rows with her boyfriend!!!
 nice to have a 30something and not to bad to look at, (miss piggy? well we all know how the men adored her!!) I now hope they bring in a good bit of eye candy over the age of 40 for her to get involved with, and cause some fireworks, one things for sure, there are always good storylines when "my little princess" is in.
Who even cares if she is making a come back, least it will be a good one!

----------


## alan45

> I now hope they bring in a good bit of eye candy over the age of 40 for !



That was the problem the last time. They brought Nigel Harman to play opposite her becuse he was as you put it ''eye candy''. The pity was he like Ms Dean couldnt act his way out of a wet paper bag but hey who cares he was ''EYE CANDY''

----------


## parkerman

> nice to have a 30something and not to bad to look at


30 something? And the rest!

----------


## Katy

hahaha! shes gotto be about 45 hasnt she? considering she was in EE in 85 and was a teenager. 

Clearly the workds dried up, and its not panto season for a good while yet.

----------


## Dazzle

I think she's about my age - 41.

----------


## Perdita

> I think she's about my age - 41.


44 according to Wiki

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Ah yes...I should have looked first  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

> Ah yes...I should have looked first


don't worry about it   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Probably the next time you look at wik it will say shes only 27.

----------


## tammyy2j

> That was the problem the last time. They brought Nigel Harman to play opposite her becuse he was as you put it ''eye candy''. The pity was he like Ms Dean couldnt act his way out of a wet paper bag but hey who cares he was ''EYE CANDY''


I thought him and Letitia Dean were very good actors

----------

Dutchgirl (02-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I thought him and Letitia Dean were very good actors


They are as good as Kate Ford in Corrie

----------


## Timalay

That girl comes back more times than boomerang.  Not to pleased about her return tbh, wish the EE chiefs would bring in some news characters.

----------

alan45 (03-02-2012), JustJodi (13-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

> EastEnders bosses have insisted that there is "no link" between Letitia Dean's return to the soap and Jessie Wallace's break from filming.
> 
> Earlier today, show chiefs announced that Dean has signed up to reprise her role as Walford favourite Sharon Watts, who will be back on screen in the summer.
> 
> Some tabloid articles this morning suggested that EastEnders producers brought back Sharon to "fill the gap" left behind by Wallace's character Kat Moon. Wallace is reportedly on a three-month break from the programme.
> 
> However, an EastEnders spokesperson today told Digital Spy: "There is no link between Letitia's return to EastEnders and Jessie not being around at the moment. We have been working on plans to bring Sharon back for quite some time."
> 
> An EastEnders insider added: "Jessie and Letitia are two fantastic actresses and their characters are firm favourites with fans. Viewers can look forward to seeing them back on screen together later this year."
> ...


Do they not get on too well off screen? Sounds that way to me why else would they release the above

----------


## owenlee4me

Hey _come on you guys, lets give an auld bird a chance, after all  it's got to better than moody teenagers snarling every night!!!
I know I wished i looked that attractive at her age, no matter how old she is!!
AND I am so sick of petualant drunken Lauren, sulky Whitney, moody Abbey (who used to be a lovely happy little thing, as I say teenagers!!)
Don't know if I could bear it if, Tiff starts to start stropping prematurely, and guess now, that Ben has gone off the rails, it's only matter of time for the other young ones start. 

Dennis the menace may not have been able to act (according to some) but better to look at than the new Dennis!!! why could the new Dennis have been bit more exciting to look at, no seems it's lets keep the guys happy with yet another Blonde!!!_

----------


## tammyy2j

> They are as good as Kate Ford in Corrie


They were miles better than her

----------


## alan45

> They were miles better than her


I disagree. They were equally as bad

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has praised the decision to bring Letitia Dean back to the soap.

Earlier this month, it was announced that Dean had signed up to reprise her role as Sharon Watts and will return to screens in the summer.

Reflecting on the news, McFadden - who plays Phil Mitchell - told The People: "We've a lot of history in the show. When Letitia was here, it was the golden era of EastEnders.

"I'm happy about her returning. I reckon they must have some good plots in the pipeline for us.

"Letitia is a pretty lady so they'll probably put her behind the bar or give her a central storyline. Now she's coming back, I'm sure it will be brilliant."

Sharon's love triangle with Phil and his brother Grant was one of EastEnders' most memorable plotlines in the '90s.

Storyline details for Sharon's return are currently being kept under wraps, but Dean has said that she "cannot wait" to find out what is in store for the character.

----------


## Glen1

A weekend newspaper said Sharon would be the landlady of the Vic later in the year.

----------

alan45 (13-02-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Hey _come on you guys, lets give an auld bird a chance, after all  it's got to better than moody teenagers snarling every night!!!
> I know I wished i looked that attractive at her age, no matter how old she is!!
> AND I am so sick of petualant drunken Lauren, sulky Whitney, moody Abbey (who used to be a lovely happy little thing, as I say teenagers!!)
> Don't know if I could bear it if, Tiff starts to start stropping prematurely, and guess now, that Ben has gone off the rails, it's only matter of time for the other young ones start. 
> 
> Dennis the menace may not have been able to act (according to some) but better to look at than the new Dennis!!! why could the new Dennis have been bit more exciting to look at, no seems it's lets keep the guys happy with yet another Blonde!!!_


Where can I find who the new Dennis is?

----------


## parkerman

> Where can I find who the new Dennis is?


What new Dennis is this?

I know it doesn't mean much in Eastenders but Dennis was killed.

----------


## Siobhan

Baby Dennis... he is how old  now???

or.. it might be Derek and misspelled

----------


## Perdita

> Baby Dennis... he is how old  now???
> 
> or.. it might be Derek and misspelled


She left in 2006, pregnant. That would make young Dennis about 5 years old now

----------

Siobhan (13-02-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> She left in 2006, pregnant. That would make young Dennis about 5 years old now


Crikey, was it that long ago? Time flies, I'm feeling rather old now...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> What new Dennis is this?
> 
> I know it doesn't mean much in Eastenders but Dennis was killed.


As stated above by owenlee4me.

----------


## Perdita

> As stated above by owenlee4me.


Has me confused as well though as to which Dennis owenlee4me is referring to  :Searchme:

----------


## parkerman

> why could the new Dennis have been bit more exciting to look at





> young Dennis about 5 years old now


Does that answer your question, owenlee4me?

----------


## Perdita

> Does that answer your question, owenlee4me?


Does that mean owenlee4me has already seen Dennis, before he even has arrived   :EEK!:

----------


## sarah c

> Does that mean owenlee4me has already seen Dennis, before he even has arrived


I think Owenlee4me means Derek not new Dennis?

----------

Perdita (13-02-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Guess Sharon will return with a bit of moola ?? Has the little DENNIS been mentioned ??? I am sure she will be bringing her sprog with her ??? Wonder how much Shirley knows about Phil's past with Sharon ????*

----------


## owenlee4me

Oops I meant to say Derek, nice to know my comments were read, tee hee hee

----------


## owenlee4me

thanks for putting that right for me, i screwed up, one glass of vino to many!!!
I did mean Derek not Dennis APOLOGIES FOR CAUSING SOME PUZZLEMENT

----------

Siobhan (14-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

The real Dennis could possible make an appearence. Death is not the end in Walford. Bet the famous black leather jacket makes its appearance

----------


## Dutchgirl

> The real Dennis could possible make an appearence. Death is not the end in Walford. Bet the famous black leather jacket makes its appearance


OOooh yes please!!

----------


## alan45

> OOooh yes please!!


LOL  I thought that would please you  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> LOL  I thought that would please you


Ah Alan 45 you know me too well! ;0)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has said he will never get bored of playing Phil Mitchell because he changes so much.

The 52-year-old actor has been in the soap for over 20 years and seen the hardman through several marriages, battles with alcoholism and drug addiction and surviving being shot.

Steve told Inside Soap magazine: "I had some time to sit back and reflect over Christmas, because I was off doing panto.

"It's my 21st anniversary in the show, and all these year later, I'm still involved in the biggest, hottest and most exciting stories.

"I always say that I've played many different characters during my time in EastEnders - they've just all been Phil Mitchell!"

Letitia Dean - who played Phil's first love on the soap Sharon, his brother Grant's wife who he had an affair with - is set to return to Albert Square after six years.

Steve said he'd like to see the couple back together.

He said: "I think Sharon can touch a place in Phil's soul, and open a doorway that never got completely closed.

"So there's every chance that Letitia and I will be working together, and that Phil will see in Sharon something that he misses."

----------


## Perdita

IT’S been more than six years since she was last in Walford, but actress Letitia Dean doesn’t look a day older as she makes her long-awaited return to EastEnders.

Letitia, who played Sharon Rickman (previously Watts) for more than 20 years, was spotted outside Elstree studios as she stopped her car to sign autographs for fans on her first day back at the BBC1 soap.

It was January 2006 when her pregnant character left Walford for America, devastated after husband Dennis had been murdered. But now she’s home – with young son Dennis Junior.

There will be plenty of familiar faces glad to see Sharon back in Albert Square. But what former flame Phil Mitchell and his fiancÃ©e Shirley will make of it is anyone’s guess.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...astEnders.html

----------


## alan45

Ello princess: Sharon Watts returns to EastEnders with dramatic kidnap storyline

Actress Letitia Dean began filming again on Wednesday with bosses hoping she will help turn the soap’s fortunes around


Back on the square: Letitia Dean
BBC

Sharon Watts is back in EastEnders – teaming up with ex-lover Phil Mitchell in a bid to boost ratings.

Actress Letitia Dean began filming again on Wednesday after six years away from Albert Square with bosses hoping she will help turn the soap’s fortunes around.

And her return means the start of a dramatic new storyline.

During her absence, Sharon has given birth to a son – Dennis Jr, named after his dad – and the child has been kidnapped by her ex-boyfriend.

After getting into a spot of “bovver” she enlists bruiser Phil to help get him back.

It leads to a dramatic car chase through a forest as she and Phil, played by Steve McFadden, 53, try to reclaim the snatched youngster.

A show source said: “Sharon is petrified of losing her son. She has nowhere else to turn so as a last resort she goes to Phil.

“They have a lot of history together and he agrees to help, but it’s no easy task.

“The scenes are going to be emotional and gripping, which is exactly what Letitia wanted when she agreed to come back.

"They will be screened at the end of August and should ensure everyone is talking about the return of ‘Princess’ Sharon.”

The soap has been struggling in the ratings recently as many major cast members take a break.


Ill-fated: With screen husband Dennis
BBC
Episodes earlier this month dipped below six million, almost a record low for the series.

Jessie Wallace, 40 (Kat Moon) was off for several months earlier in the year, June Brown, 85 (Dot Branning), is currently on leave as is Adam Woodyatt, 43 (Ian Beale).

Other stars such as Patsy Palmer, 40, and Sid Owen, 40 – Ricky Butcher and Bianca Jackson – are also on indefinite breaks.

And new characters like Anthony Moon, introduced last July and played by Matt Lapinskas, have been axed after failing to fill the gap.

The show also lost out to Coronation Street in the Bafta awards and exec producer Bryan Kirkwood quit in March.

A source said: “Letitia’s return to the screen cannot come soon enough as far as the bosses are concerned.

"The show has been struggling in recent times and desperately needs a boost in the ratings as well as in morale.

“Letitia has already filmed a few scenes on location and will be at the Elstree studios next week.

“The old characters will love her being around and the new ones will soon get to know her and love hearing her infectious laugh.

“We’re really hoping that her reappearance will bring back some of the lost viewers too.”

Letitia, 44, announced in February that she was returning to the BBC1 soap.

At the time she said: “I am really looking forward to being a part of the EastEnders team again.

“The show has always been very close to my heart.”  And her wallet too no doubt

In the past, Sharon has had her fair share of sensational plots – including marrying Grant Mitchell and having an explosive affair with his brother Phil.

She then had a romance with Dennis Rickman (Nigel Harman)before discovering he was her adoptive brother.

The pair married but he was then stabbed to death just after he found out she was pregnant – despite previously thinking she couldn’t have children.

While she has been away from Walford, Letitia has starred in pantomimes and was a contestant on Strictly Come Dancing in 2007.

----------

Glen1 (08-06-2012), tammyy2j (08-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS' Sharon looks downcast as it's revealed her wedding to an unnamed suitor ends in disaster.



The outspoken blonde is seen walking out of the Queens Suite at a hotel, in scenes that will be aired in an upcoming episode of the BBC1 soap.

The beauty, played by soap legend Letitia Dean, 44, is about to get hitched to a mystery man, played by Jesse Birdsall.

But a raging row breaks out inside the venue, and he storms off with Dennis Junior — her son from her marriage to Dennis Rickman (Nigel Harman) who was killed off on New Year's Day in 2006.


Not all white on the night ... Sharon Watts (Letitia Dean)
ISOIMAGES
She turns to former lover Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) and the pals jump into a Range Rover and take off after him in a bid to track them down.

Sharon, the adopted daughter of Queen Vic villain Dirty Den (Den Watts), was played by Letitia at the BBC1 soap’s launch in 1985.


Mystery man ... played by Jesse Birdsall
ISOIMAGES
She had a famously stormy relationship with the Mitchell brothers, Grant and Phil.

The actress left Walford in 1995 but returned three times between 2001 and 2006.

Sharon was last seen heading to the US after hubby Dennis was killed.


Distress ... Sharon Watts

----------

tammyy2j (12-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jesse Birdsall from Bugs is coming into EE

----------


## JustJodi

> Jesse Birdsall from Bugs is coming into EE





http://www.fanpix.net/picture-galler...e-10427023.htm       had to look this guy up,,, ah he is a perfect foil for SHARON

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders legend Ross Kemp has praised former co-star Letitia Dean.

The actor-turned-TV-journalist, who played Grant Mitchell on the soap, said that he had always been fond of the returning Sharon Rickman star.

Kemp, who starred alongside Dean in the 1990s, told The Sun: "I've always liked Letitia, she's a lovely girl."

Their married characters were the centre of the iconic 'Sharongate' storyline in 1994, which saw Sharon confess on tape that she had slept with Grant's brother Phil (Steve McFadden).

Meanwhile, the 47-year-old also suggested that the BBC serial's cast work is as gruelling as his war zone documentaries for Sky1.

"You know, don't underestimate how hard the people work in EastEnders," he commented. "And I say this as someone who has done nearly a year in Afghanistan."

Kemp starred in EastEnders between 1990 and 1999, before briefly reprising his role in 2005 for one year.

The Extreme World presenter, who has previously talked down a potential return to Albert Square, refused to rule out a future reappearance, saying: "Well, I doubt [I would come back] but never say never."

----------


## parkerman

> "You know, don't underestimate how hard the people work in EastEnders," he commented. "And I say this as someone who has done nearly a year in Afghanistan."


What an absolutely disgraceful thing to say. How many of the Eastenders cast have died while on the set? How many have been blown up by roadside bombs or suicide bombers? Just keep your trap shut, Ross.

----------

alan45 (30-06-2012), flappinfanny (30-06-2012), Glen1 (29-06-2012), JustJodi (26-07-2012), megan999 (29-06-2012), Siobhan (29-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

> What an absolutely disgraceful thing to say. How many of the Eastenders cast have died while on the set? How many have been blown up by roadside bombs or suicide bombers? Just keep your trap shut, Ross.



That would be the big brave thug who runs off at the 1st sign of trouble when he is investigating gangs and protected by at least half a dozen ex squaddies.

Well said Norman.

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS will air SEVEN episodes in one week to mark Sharon Rickman’s dramatic return to Albert Square.
The intense plot sees her beg for Phil Mitchell’s help after her son Dennis is kidnapped.

Actress Letitia Dean’s comeback on August 13 after six years away heralds the soap’s return to BBC1 after its stay on BBC2 during the Olympics.

Executive producer Lorraine Newman said: “Dramatic twists and turns lie ahead.”

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS will air SEVEN episodes in one week to mark Sharon Rickmanâs dramatic return to Albert Square.
The intense plot sees her beg for Phil Mitchellâs help after her son Dennis is kidnapped.

Actress Letitia Deanâs comeback on August 13 after six years away heralds the soapâs return to BBC1 after its stay on BBC2 during the Olympics.

Executive producer Lorraine Newman said: âDramatic twists and turns lie ahead.â

----------


## JustJodi

*BBC 2  ????????????????  does any one have East Enders schedule during the olympics ??????*

----------


## Perdita

Confirmed for Monday 30 July on BBC Two at 8.00pm - 8.30pm
Monday 30 July
8.00-8.30pm
BBC TWO

Confirmed for Tuesday 31 July on BBC Two at 7.30pm - 8.00pm
Tuesday 31 July
7.30-8.00pm
BBC TWO

Confirmed for Thursday 2 August on BBC Two at 7.30pm - 8.00pm
Thursday 2 August
7.30-8.00pm
BBC TWO

Monday 6 August
8.00-8.30pm
BBC TWO

Tuesday 7 August
7.30-8.00pm
BBC TWO

Thursday 9 August
7.30-8.00pm
BBC TWO

Week 33, 13th - 17th August still to be confirmed

----------


## Perdita

double post  :Sad:

----------

JustJodi (26-07-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

*Double posts ?????   Hey Perdy  thanks for the schedule  xoxo
*

----------


## parkerman

> [B]Double posts ?????


It's happening to lots of us and the suggested remedy doesn't seem to work.

----------


## JustJodi

> It's happening to lots of us and the suggested remedy doesn't seem to work.



*Tried it too,, even tho my posts aren't double,,, just in case ya know,, any way I am sure Norman Bates will find the bug eventually*

----------


## Perdita

As soap fans anticipate the return of one of EastEnders' biggest stars, Digital Spy unlocks the archive to bring you the history of Sharon Watts. 

Sharon is an EastEnders original, having appeared in a pink packet jacket during the soap's first ever episode on February 19, 1985.

Only a schoolgirl then, Sharon was the adopted daughter of the Queen Vic's first owners Den and Angie Watts, and became stuck in the middle of her parents' tempestuous relationship. Early in her time on Albert Square, she had teenage romances with Wicksy and - of all people - Ian Beale.

Letitia Dean had already made a small appearance in Brookside, as well as a more memorable role as Pogo's mystery girlfriend in Grange Hill.


But it was Sharon who made Letitia Dean one of TV's most recognised women in the 1990s, as her character was involved in EastEnders' most popular love triangle of all time, dubbed 'Sharongate' by the tabloid press.

As Peggy's old soap proverb goes, 'No-one ever messes with the Mitchells'. Her relationship with Grant Mitchell soured when he discovered she was taking contraceptive pills to secretly delay his dream of starting a family.

After Grant smashed up the pub and disappeared in a fit of anger, Sharon began to get close to his older brother Phil, leading to a full-blown affair which would last until 1993. Despite opportunities to start afresh, Sharon never left Grant - until it was too late...



Her best friend Michelle, while recording an interview for her boyfriend's book, forgot to turn the machine off as Sharon opened her heart about her affair with Phil. A distraught Grant - not only ending their marriage - drove Sharon out of Albert Square.

Sharon never recovered from the public shame and left Walford for America in 1995, where she lived with mum Angie until after the millennium.

The blonde bombshell made a dramatic return in 2001, being unveiled as the anonymous buyer of the Queen Vic. Despite receiving news of her mother's death, the next couple of years were to mark Sharon's happiest period on the Square.



She reunited with Irish charmer and old school friend Tom Banks, romancing one of the nicest men to ever grace the Square. Their relationship survived the jealousy of Tom's mad ex-wife Sadie, but not an incurable brain tumour which would have taken his life - if not for an act of heroism in late 2002 which saw Tom run into a burning building to save a dying Little Mo.

Dirty Den's stunning resurrection ("Hello, princess") in 2003 marked a confusing new chapter for Sharon, as a clan of Watts' filled Walford. She fell for adopted brother Dennis Rickman, to the disgust of her father. By the end of 2005, both her lover and doting dad had been murdered.

Sharon Rickman went back to America in 2006 while pregnant with Dennis's baby. Pauline Fowler announced later that year that she had given birth to a son, who she named Dennis Rickman Jr after his late dad.


When Sharon reappears in Albert Square next month, she desperately needs the help of old flame Phil Mitchell, himself troubled with the burden of protecting his son from being caught for killing Heather Trott.

Her dramatic arrival comes after her young son is kidnapped, with the drama taking place on her wedding day to fiancÃ©e John.

With Shirley about to find out about Phil's deceit over the murder of her best friend, could Sharon and Phil possibly reunite again? Could she reclaim the Queen Vic? And will she ever find happiness in Walford? Whatever happens, Sharon Watts - a true soap icon - is back in her rightful home.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Whenever I read about Sharon's life story I'm always wondering who on earth let Den and Angie adopt a child! lol

----------


## tammyy2j



----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Linda Henry has admitted that her character Shirley Carter will be concerned by the return of Walford favourite Sharon Watts.

Sharon, played by Letitia Dean, makes her long-awaited Albert Square comeback in a fortnight's time - arriving on Phil Mitchell's doorstep in desperate need of his help.

Although Sharon has interrupted his and Shirley's engagement party, Phil agrees to put his former flame first as she explains that she has run out on her wedding day and needs him to help her get her son back.

Asked whether Shirley feels threatened by Sharon, Henry told All About Soap: "Oh, yes. Shirley does trust Phil, but she knows how much history he has with Sharon. 

"Shirley and Sharon are complete opposites, so I think she finds it hard to believe Phil would choose her over Sharon, when she knows how he used to feel about his ex. She's worried that old spark will reunite."

While Phil is away helping Sharon, Shirley heads over to see Denise Fox - and is rocked to the core to spot the murder weapon which was used to kill Heather.

Henry continued: "[Shirley and Denise] have a heart-to-heart about Carly, but then Shirley spots the photo frame on the fireplace - she's sure it's the one that the murderer used to kill Heather. She wants to make sure she isn't imagining it. She demands to know where Denise got it from."

"I think her first reaction will be to go to the police, but they've not been very helpful so far and have even criticised her for getting involved in the investigation," she added. "So I think she could change her mind and decide that she wants to catch the killer herself."

EastEnders will air seven episodes in the week commencing August 13, as Sharon makes her return and Shirley finally discovers the truth about how Ben Mitchell killed Heather.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders actress Jo Joyner has revealed that her character Tanya Branning will become friends with Sharon Watts.

Speaking to MSN, she also praised returning Albert Square co-star Letitia Dean, having only recently met her for the first time.

"I was grateful to have another fantastic woman to work with," Joyner said. "We've been doing quite a lot of stuff, so it's lovely. They start off a bit feisty, but they're going to get on quite well.

"Sharon's such a beautiful, iconic character and she puts everyone's heckles up. You can see Kat's not impressed and Tanya's not too sure. It's a powerful week and it's going to be interesting."

She further divulged: "She makes a new friendship with Sharon and there's going to be more involving Cora. And, of course, Tanya is engaged so will there be a wedding?

"She's been in Albert Square forever hasn't she? I've never met Letitia before and I've only just started working with her, so I just assumed that she'd know far more than me about everything."

Letitia Dean makes her highly-anticipated Walford return on Monday, August 13 in a dramatic episode which sees Sharon visit Phil as her son is abducted on her wedding day.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has spoken about her return to the soap.

It was announced earlier this year that the actress would reprise her role as Sharon Watts, after previously playing the fan favourite from 1985 to 1995 and 2001 to 2006.

Sharon re-appears in Albert Square on August 13, when she turns up on old flame Phil Mitchell's (Steve McFadden) doorstep wearing a wedding dress after jilting her fiancÃ© at the altar.

Dean said that she felt at home on the set as soon as she put on one of Sharon's famous outfits, despite suffering from initial nerves.

"Going back to the Square on my first day I literally almost cacked myself. It was like, 'Oh God'. I felt like a newbie going back," she told The Sun.

"Sharon's style hasn't changed much. The skirts have got longer, the hair is slightly bigger but there is still that '80s theme. Shoulder pads, eyelashes, a bit of sugar-plum lustre - and she's back! Soon it was like I hadn't been away.

"Sharon's a mess and so confused. She never got over her grief since her husband Dennis died and she knocks on Phil's door and says, 'Help me'."

Sharon's presence causes problems between Phil and Shirley (Linda Henry). She also seduces Jack Branning (Scott Maslen).

Dean added that she would like to be reunited with on-screen ex-husband Grant Mitchell, saying: "I love Ross [Kemp]. I'd love him to come back. It would be fantastic. It would be great. Can you imagine? Sharongate was one of my fave storylines."

She concluded by commenting that she would love to become a soap matriarch like her friend and former co-star Wendy Richard, who passed away in 2009.

"When you've been in the show a long time and then you come back, it's good to have a bit of longevity," she said.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has spoken about her return to the soap.

It was announced earlier this year that the actress would reprise her role as Sharon Watts, after previously playing the fan favourite from 1985 to 1995 and 2001 to 2006.

Sharon re-appears in Albert Square on August 13, when she turns up on old flame Phil Mitchell's (Steve McFadden) doorstep wearing a wedding dress after jilting her fiancÃ© at the altar.

Dean said that she felt at home on the set as soon as she put on one of Sharon's famous outfits, despite suffering from initial nerves.

"Going back to the Square on my first day I literally almost cacked myself. It was like, 'Oh God'. I felt like a newbie going back," she told The Sun.

"Sharon's style hasn't changed much. The skirts have got longer, the hair is slightly bigger but there is still that '80s theme. Shoulder pads, eyelashes, a bit of sugar-plum lustre - and she's back! Soon it was like I hadn't been away.

"Sharon's a mess and so confused. She never got over her grief since her husband Dennis died and she knocks on Phil's door and says, 'Help me'."

Sharon's presence causes problems between Phil and Shirley (Linda Henry). She also seduces Jack Branning (Scott Maslen).

Dean added that she would like to be reunited with on-screen ex-husband Grant Mitchell, saying: "I love Ross [Kemp]. I'd love him to come back. It would be fantastic. It would be great. Can you imagine? Sharongate was one of my fave storylines."

She concluded by commenting that she would love to become a soap matriarch like her friend and former co-star Wendy Richard, who passed away in 2009.

"When you've been in the show a long time and then you come back, it's good to have a bit of longevity," she said.

----------


## owenlee4me

*aye Ross Kemp back, bit of muscle eh? and there was always fireworks with that relationship, he could come back when some big headed male thinks he's wooed her, ohhhh*

----------


## Perdita

Letitia Dean's return to EastEnders took a year to be finalised, executive producer Lorraine Newman has revealed.

The actress will reprise her role as Sharon Rickman (previously Watts) on August 13.

Newman explained that she had first started discussing a possible return to Walford for Dean this time last year.

She stated that Dean's return, along with the comebacks of Bianca (Patsy Palmer) and Carol (Lindsey Coulson), will provide great storylines for EastEnders over the next 12 months.

"It took a year of negotiations and talks to get Letitia back on the show," Newman told the Daily Star.

"In the end we convinced her and it's great having her back. She's got some big things coming up and we're all very excited.

"Obviously we've got the return of Bianca and Carol and their brood to look forward to this autumn and with Sharon now in the mix we're very happy."

She added: "There are no plans to bring anyone else back at the moment."

Letitia Dean has stated that she originally felt "nervous" about returning to the BBC soap.

----------


## Perdita

Letitia Dean's return to EastEnders took a year to be finalised, executive producer Lorraine Newman has revealed.

The actress will reprise her role as Sharon Rickman (previously Watts) on August 13.

Newman explained that she had first started discussing a possible return to Walford for Dean this time last year.

She stated that Dean's return, along with the comebacks of Bianca (Patsy Palmer) and Carol (Lindsey Coulson), will provide great storylines for EastEnders over the next 12 months.

"It took a year of negotiations and talks to get Letitia back on the show," Newman told the Daily Star.

"In the end we convinced her and it's great having her back. She's got some big things coming up and we're all very excited.

"Obviously we've got the return of Bianca and Carol and their brood to look forward to this autumn and with Sharon now in the mix we're very happy."

She added: "There are no plans to bring anyone else back at the moment."

Letitia Dean has stated that she originally felt "nervous" about returning to the BBC soap.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders returnee Letitia Dean has insisted that her character Sharon Rickman has no hidden agenda as she settles back into Albert Square.

Sharon descends on Walford next week as she needs Phil Mitchell's help after walking out of her own wedding, leaving her young son Dennis behind. Viewers will later see her decide to stick around in the area for good.

Speaking in a pre-recorded Daybreak interview broadcast today (August 10), Dean explained that Sharon will be at rock bottom in her return episodes.

Asked whether the show favourite has an ulterior motive, Dean replied: "No, she's totally lost. She doesn't know who she is, where she's going. There's something that comes out later, that's happened to her in the States and stuff like that. 

"But she's a lost soul, and this is home again. There's no place like home, so she finds herself back there again."

Speaking of reprising the role of Sharon, she continued: "It's just wonderful to be back. It is that old clichÃ© - there is no place like home, and it's always felt like that to me. It's joyous to come back as a mother - a little more mature."

Dean added that she is looking forward to seeing what the future could hold for Sharon and Phil (Steve McFadden).

She said: "I've always loved working with Steve - I think he's fantastic. I think there's always going to be that frisson between Phil and Sharon. I don't know where it's going to go - I'm not quite sure yet. But I'm sure it'll be fantastic."

The 44-year-old also reiterated her desire to stick around on EastEnders for a long while.

Asked whether Sharon is staying for the foreseeable future, she replied: "Well, I hope so - it depends if they want to keep me, really. But it's really lovely for me to come back, and quite an honour to be asked again for the third time."

EastEnders airs Sharon's return episodes on Monday, August 13 at 8pm and 9pm on BBC One.

----------


## JustJodi

*double threads have returned :-(*

----------


## alan45

.,.

----------


## alan45

The Sharon Rickman actress, who makes her on-screen return in tonight's (August 13) episode, believes that the BBC soap requires "old blood" in the cast.


The 44-year-old was asked by the BBC's Newsbeat whether critics were right to suspect that EastEnders producers' choice to bring her back signalled a lack of fresh ideas.

She responded: "I think with any sort of ongoing drama like EastEnders you need old blood, new blood, it just needs a balance."

The Albert Square legend's first stint on the show spanned a decade, from 1985 to 1995, before she reprised her role from 2001 until 2006.

Co-star Steve McFadden, who plays Phil Mitchell, shared Dean's view - comparing her comeback to that of his own, Ross Kemp's and Barbara Windsor's.


"You know I went and came back. And I know that when me, Ross and Barbara came back it sort of invigorated the show," he hypothesised.

"What Letitia is doing is bringing back some history and you can't buy that. It takes years to build that up."

Letitia Dean's first episode back on EastEnders is to be screened tonight at 8pm on BBC One.


Just how far up their own ar$es are these people

----------


## Dutchgirl

I like Sharon, glad she is back. Like to see her interact with some new additions. The Brannings to start with.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like Sharon, glad she is back. Like to see her interact with some new additions. The Brannings to start with.


Well she interacts quite a bit with Jack Branning  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Well she interacts quite a bit with Jack Branning


Did I miss anything?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Well she interacts quite a bit with Jack Branning


Did I miss anything?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did I miss anything?


Not yet 

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s2/ea...-pictures.html

----------


## JustJodi

*That photo of Sharon and Jack,,, whats with her wearing those HIGH heels on the couch???? U know I noticed something, you can tell she is loads older than Jack is,, a good 10-14 years ??? but with 
EE  they could have easily put her with Derek ?????  LOL
*

----------


## lizann

So what is her secret, hooker i think

----------


## Perdita

Sharon Rickman made her dramatic return to EastEnders this evening (August 13) - and has immediately given fans something to speculate about with talk of a secret.

The Albert Square legend seemed rattled in tonight's second episode as her jilted fiancÃ© John threatened to reveal something to Phil Mitchell that she would rather keep hidden.

As they argued over the cancelled wedding, John ranted: "Don't you dare walk away from me. I picked you up, I made youâ¦ You were nothing, you were nobody. Does he know, your friend? Does he know your dirty little secret, eh?"

Sharon replied: "No, and he ain't gonna" - but with this being soapland, that could be wishful thinking!

Letitia Dean, who plays Sharon, also hinted at a forthcoming revelation in her recent Daybreak interview, saying: "There's something that comes out later, that's happened to her in the Statesâ¦"

Whether the two are linked remains to be seen - but can you guess at what Sharon's secret might be?

----------


## parkerman

> As they argued over the cancelled wedding, John ranted: "Don't you dare walk away from me. I picked you up, I made you… You were nothing, you were nobody."


While I was watching that scene last night, I kept expecting them to burst into song..."You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar When I met you..... Don't you Want me Baby...." etc.

----------

Perdita (14-08-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> As they argued over the cancelled wedding, John ranted: "Don't you dare walk away from me. I picked you up, I made youâ¦ You were nothing, you were nobody."


While I was watching that scene last night, I kept expecting them to burst into song..."You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar When I met you..... Don't you Want me Baby...." etc.

----------

Glen1 (14-08-2012), JustJodi (24-09-2012), moonstorm (14-08-2012), tammyy2j (14-08-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

> While I was watching that scene last night, I kept expecting them to burst into song..."You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar When I met you..... Don't you Want me Baby...." etc.


Hahahahahah, me too!!!!!

----------


## moonstorm

> While I was watching that scene last night, I kept expecting them to burst into song..."You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar When I met you..... Don't you Want me Baby...." etc.


Hahahahahah, me too!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> While I was watching that scene last night, I kept expecting them to burst into song..."You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar When I met you..... Don't you Want me Baby...." etc.


Would have made the scene much better  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

Her return this time around has been useless and pointless as will her painkiller addiction and marriage to Phil no one cares

----------

Glen1 (24-09-2012), parkerman (24-09-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Letitia Dean has revealed that she is keen to see Sharon Rickman recover from her recent troubles.

The actress's character is currently on a downward spiral as she is back in the grip of a painkiller addiction after being jilted by Jack Branning (Scott Maslen) at their wedding.

Dean told Inside Soap: "I'd like to see Sharon getting stronger again - she's really struggling at the minute, bless her! 

"I'm actually due to go on a break from EastEnders for a little bit. So when I get back, I really hope Sharon will rise like a phoenix from the ashes! She has to, if only for little Dennis's sake."

Sharon will also lose one of her main friends on Albert Square later this year as Jo Joyner has decided to bow out as Tanya Cross for the foreseeable future.

Dean continued: "It's so sad that Jo is going - I love her. When I talked to the bosses about coming back, I mentioned that I wanted Sharon to have a girl friend. Since Michelle Fowler back in the old days, I can't think of a female character she's been close to. So it's been nice to see her have a mate in Tanya.

"I want Shirley to be Sharon's new best friend. I think Linda Henry is absolutely brilliant, so I'd love to see things turn around and for Sharon and Shirley to be mates. But it might be asking too much, considering their respective histories with Phil.

"We've been filming some scenes recently where they do seem to have a bit more respect for each other, though, so you never know how it will go."

EastEnders continues tonight (April 30) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## JustJodi

I find her BORING,,, nothing about her is ANY GOOD,,,

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has revealed that she wants her character Sharon Rickman to confide in Phil over her painkiller addiction.

Sharon will collapse in tonight's episode of the soap as her problem spirals out of control.

However, Dean thinks that Sharon's partner Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) would understand what she is going through as he has previously battled alcohol and drug addiction.

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actress said: "I really hope the writers pursue that because Phil should understand what Sharon is going through. 

"I think it is very important that they have that talk. Phil probably has a lot of things he could say to Sharon about addiction."

Dean also admitted that she had completely forgotten about the part Phil played in Sharon's husband Dennis's death in 2005.

"I'd completely forgotten about Phil's involvement in Dennis's death - that is a nice story nugget for us!

"Everything Sharon is suffering through comes back to the fact that she is consumed with grief for Dennis, who was her soulmate. No-one will ever replace him. After all this time, Sharon is still just trying to find a way to live without him.

"I think her and Phil love each other. They're just two old gimmers getting back together. The public will like seeing them back together, and loves their history. But who knows if this is the right time for them?

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has revealed that she wants her character Sharon Rickman to confide in Phil over her painkiller addiction.

Sharon will collapse in tonight's episode of the soap as her problem spirals out of control.

However, Dean thinks that Sharon's partner Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) would understand what she is going through as he has previously battled alcohol and drug addiction.

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actress said: "I really hope the writers pursue that because Phil should understand what Sharon is going through. 

"I think it is very important that they have that talk. Phil probably has a lot of things he could say to Sharon about addiction."

Dean also admitted that she had completely forgotten about the part Phil played in Sharon's husband Dennis's death in 2005.

"I'd completely forgotten about Phil's involvement in Dennis's death - that is a nice story nugget for us!

"Everything Sharon is suffering through comes back to the fact that she is consumed with grief for Dennis, who was her soulmate. No-one will ever replace him. After all this time, Sharon is still just trying to find a way to live without him.

"I think her and Phil love each other. They're just two old gimmers getting back together. The public will like seeing them back together, and loves their history. But who knows if this is the right time for them?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders businesswoman Sharon Rickman will be left fighting for her life in a major new storyline next month.

Sharon, played by Letitia Dean, will be rushed to hospital after being targeted by a mystery mugger while closing up her bar for the night, according to The Sun today (May 21).

The Walford favourite is hit over the head and left for dead by the unknown assailant, but her barman Johnny Carter (Sam Strike) springs into action by calling an ambulance when he finds her unconscious.

An EastEnders insider also told Digital Spy that the attack will spark a big new storyline for Sharon and her partner Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden).

Phil will be left devastated as Sharon's life hangs in the balance and keeps a bedside vigil as he desperately hopes that she will pull through. The story will also feature some unexpected twists and turns which will surprise fans in the aftermath.

Regular viewers know that Lucy Beale (Hetti Bywater) recently lost her life after being targeted by an unknown culprit. However, show bosses are keeping tight-lipped over whether Sharon's incident is connected or part of a different storyline entirely.

----------


## owenlee4me

*course she will pull through, why else is she like a Boomerang!!
 Guess Ben could be in the frame, after all, he's back (thou no one's seen him!) and she's directing Phil away from Ben's attention? 
hmmm lets see what the rest of us can work out!!!!
*

----------


## owenlee4me

*course she will pull through, why else is she like a Boomerang!!
 Guess Ben could be in the frame, after all, he's back (thou no one's seen him!) and she's directing Phil away from Ben's attention? 
hmmm lets see what the rest of us can work out!!!!
*

----------


## sarah c

> *course she will pull through, why else is she like a Boomerang!!
>  Guess Ben could be in the frame, after all, he's back (thou no one's seen him!) and she's directing Phil away from Ben's attention? 
> hmmm lets see what the rest of us can work out!!!!
> *


its denny because she refused to let get his hair cut and made him look like a girl???

----------

inkyskin (21-05-2014), lizann (21-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Thought this would be in a new thread. 

Not happy about this, especially if its ben. it will ruin the heather story and the impact it has on shirley. Also more likely phil/shirley wont get together  :Sad:

----------


## monalisa62003

Thought this would be in a new thread. 

Not happy about this, especially if its ben. it will ruin the heather story and the impact it has on shirley. Also more likely phil/shirley wont get together  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

it is the croker undertaker fella he needs bodies for his parlour  :Stick Out Tongue: 

no one cares what happens sharon

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Ben isn't her attacker

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders Sharon Rickman will plot revenge on her fiancÃ© Phil Mitchell after discovering he was responsible for her attack.

Viewers know that Phil (Steve McFadden) was responsible for Sharon's serious injuries last month after a plan to scare her at The Albert went drastically wrong.

As Sharon (Letitia Dean) continues to struggle in the aftermath of her attack, she will be left horrified when she discovers that Phil was behind it, the Daily Star reports.

Armed with the information, Sharon starts secretly plotting Phil's downfall in the lead up to their wedding day, while he remains completely unaware of her discovery.

Fans will have to wait and see whether Sharon and Phil actually make it down the aisle, or if Sharon will come clean about her revenge plan beforehand.

EastEnders airs tonight (July 10) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

talk on twitter that den is her real birth father

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans will see Sharon Mitchell get a big surprise as she continues the search for her biological father later this month.

As Sharon (Letitia Dean) persists in her quest for answers, she decides to pay a visit to Margaret Midhurst, the solicitor who handled her adoption.

Margaret is played by actress Jan Harvey, who is best known for her previous roles in Howards' Way and Family Affairs.

Sharon is accompanied by her friend Linda Carter (Kellie Bright) as she meets up with Margaret, who surprises both of them by revealing that Den specifically asked to adopt Sharon all those years ago.

Linda accompanies Sharon for moral support
Â© BBC
Linda accompanies Sharon for moral support

Margaret welcomes Sharon into her office
Â© BBC
Margaret welcomes Sharon into her office

Linda immediately starts to speculate that perhaps Den was Sharon's biological father as the result of an affair.

Clued-up Margaret promises that this wasn't the case, but when she later pays a visit to Sharon back on the Square, Sharon is led to believe that her father could have been closer to home than she ever imagined...

Margaret visits Sharon at home
Â© BBC
Margaret visits Sharon at home

Sharon realises that her father was close to home
Â© BBC
Sharon realises that her father was close to home

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 24 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015), owenlee4me (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I think her father is Eric Mitchell.  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), maidmarian (15-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think her father is Eric Mitchell.


What an idea!- never thought of him.!
If it had been Den- a bit obvious but
would have meant Denny was  victim
of inbreeding- tho not intentionally.

*Sharon will be half sister to Grant &Phil
(unless they have a different father and
we dont know  about it)

Shes had relationships with both?
Her marriage to Phil would have to
be annulled. That will cheer Mona
lisa up.
Peggys stepdaughter!!!!

A lot more fall out - not even thought of 
yet
I think the Square really will be
rocked!! If that the storyline they go for!!

*P.s.Peggy did have affair with Archie a long
time ago.
Did think of Peter Beale Sr - but not likely??
Sharon & Ian would be sis & bro then!!
Kathy is coming back later this year!!

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015), parkerman (15-03-2015), Perdita (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

Everyone is so intertwined with everyone else on the Square that whoever the father is (assuming it's a name we know) it will have far reaching consequences. It's bound to be an explosive storyline that will rock the Square. And personally I don't think the lives of the inhabitants will ever be the same again.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I like your idea of Sharon's father being Pete Beale, MM.  There would be lots of dramatic fallout with Ian and Kathy.  Den was Pete's best friend if I remember correctly, so it'd make sense for him to take an interest in the baby.

I can't see her birth father being Den himself because he would have told her when she and Dennis began their relationship, surely?

I think Monalisa's going to have to remain disappointed because from everything I've read DTC wants to keep Sharon as the Mitchell matriarch (which works very well), so I can't see her and Phil being given reason to split up.

----------

lizann (16-03-2015), maidmarian (15-03-2015), parkerman (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Everyone is so intertwined with everyone else on the Square that whoever the father is (assuming it's a name we know) it will have far reaching consequences. It's bound to be an explosive storyline that will rock the Square. And personally I don't think the lives of the inhabitants will ever be the same again.


 :Big Grin: 

The poor residents of Albert Square have a bit of a bumpy ride with all those explosions that keep rocking the square!

----------

parkerman (15-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I agree, Dazzle. Pete Beale has a lot of potential, especially with Kathy returning. What with the Phil connection and all.

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), lizann (15-03-2015), maidmarian (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Everyone is so intertwined with everyone else on the Square that whoever the father is (assuming it's a name we know) it will have far reaching consequences. It's bound to be an explosive storyline that will rock the Square. And personally I don't think the lives of the inhabitants will ever be the same again.


I dont know u get your unique phraseology
from!!

----------


## owenlee4me

> I think her father is Eric Mitchell.


whose Eric Mitchell, is that Grant and Phils dad? oh that would be odd

----------


## owenlee4me

> I like your idea of Sharon's father being Pete Beale, MM.  There would be lots of dramatic fallout with Ian and Kathy.  Den was Pete's best friend if I remember correctly, so it'd make sense for him to take an interest in the baby.
> 
> I can't see her birth father being Den himself because he would have told her when she and Dennis began their relationship, surely?
> 
> I think Monalisa's going to have to remain disappointed because from everything I've read DTC wants to keep Sharon as the Mitchell matriarch (which works very well), so I can't see her and Phil being given reason to split up.


[COLOR="rgb(72, 209, 204)"]_Is DEn not dead? so no point in that storyline, him being her Dad, unless he's not dead, after all this is soap land_[/COLOR]

----------


## owenlee4me

> I like your idea of Sharon's father being Pete Beale, MM.  There would be lots of dramatic fallout with Ian and Kathy.  Den was Pete's best friend if I remember correctly, so it'd make sense for him to take an interest in the baby.
> 
> I can't see her birth father being Den himself because he would have told her when she and Dennis began their relationship, surely?
> 
> I think Monalisa's going to have to remain disappointed because from everything I've read DTC wants to keep Sharon as the Mitchell matriarch (which works very well), so I can't see her and Phil being given reason to split up.




Is DEn not dead? so no point in that storyline, him being her Dad, unless he's not dead, after all this is soap land

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I agree, Dazzle. Pete Beale has a lot of potential, especially with Kathy returning. What with the Phil connection and all.


maybe pete is alive now too

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2015), parkerman (15-03-2015), tammyy2j (15-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I agree, Dazzle. Pete Beale has a lot of potential, especially with Kathy returning. What with the Phil connection and all.


maybe pete is alive now too

----------


## tammyy2j

Ian and Sharon as siblings I like that idea but then David Wicks too would also be her sibling and I think him and Sharon had potential for a romance, David has chemistry with everyone

----------

lizann (16-03-2015), maidmarian (15-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

missing denny returning just in time to fight with and scratch his mammy

----------


## sarah c

but where has he been!!!!!

please let it be to 'Blades'!!!  at last....???

----------

Dazzle (17-03-2015), lizann (18-03-2015), maidmarian (17-03-2015), parkerman (17-03-2015), tammyy2j (17-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> but where has he been!!!!!
> 
> please let it be to 'Blades'!!!  at last....???


 :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

> but where has he been!!!!!
> 
> please let it be to 'Blades'!!!  at last....???


shirley lose on his hair  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> but where has he been!!!!!
> 
> please let it be to 'Blades'!!!  at last....???


shirley lose on his hair  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has spoken out about the shock twist in tonight's (October 30) Halloween special, which saw the true identity of her character Sharon Watts' father revealed.

Having trapped Kathy, Ben and himself in the Mitchells' kitchen towards the end of the hour-long episode, Gavin Sullivan broke the news that he is Sharon's father by repeating Dirty Den's famous line "Hello princess".

Reacting to the twist, Dean said: "It's come as a huge shock for Sharon that Gavin is her father and it was a massive bolt out of the blue! She was looking for her father for so long and then there he is in her kitchen threatening to kill them all!

"When Gavin said, 'Hello Princess', Sharon was immediately sure he was telling the truth. How could he have known otherwise? But also that link that she felt so affectionately about was all of a sudden creepy. In two words her whole life changed!"

Speaking about Sharon's search for her real father, the actress said: "There was always doubt cast over her. She loved her dad Den but she always wondered who her real Dad was."

Gavin and Sharon in EastEnders
Â© BBC

EastEnders actor Paul Nicholas reacts to the 'Gavin is Sharon's father' reveal: "Things can only get worse"

She went on to say: "Sharon will feel completely torn about keeping in touch with Gavin. She missed that chance with her real mum, by the time she got there her real mum had died. 

"Can she take that risk a second time? Her real dad was no saint, and she is married to Phil Mitchell so it's not like she doesn't have experience with bad men!"


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), maidmarian (31-10-2015), Rear window (31-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ell-EastEnders

 i think they sleep together again when he is back for peggy's death

----------

Rear window (03-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ell-EastEnders

 i think they sleep together again when he is back for peggy's death

----------


## Perdita

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ell-EastEnders
> 
>  i think they sleep together again when he is back for peggy's death


I am sure they will too

----------


## Perdita

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ell-EastEnders
> 
>  i think they sleep together again when he is back for peggy's death


I am sure they will too

----------


## Dazzle

*EastEnders: "lives are at risk" when Gavin returns, reveals Letitia Dean - is Sharon going to die?**

The actress also reveals what drama lies ahead at Peggy's funeral*



_By David Brown_

There's high drama for Sharon next week on EastEnders when, first, she grows increasingly concerned about Phil, when he struggles to write the eulogy for Peggy's funeral. Then comes an unexpected visit from Margaret, who arrives to say that Gavin has been acting strangely...

After realising that Gavin has been in contact with Dennis, Sharon grows increasingly concerned. And she later gets a further shock when she discovers that Kathy has been seen driving off with Gavin.

By the end of the week, Sharon has to put thoughts of Peggy's funeral to one side when, thanks to the machinations of Gavin, she's put in grave danger. Soap bosses are remaining tight-lipped about what exactly it is that happens to her - but, here, Letitia Dean teases all the tensions to come...

*What’s Phil and Sharon’s relationship like at this point?*
I think Phil and Sharon can’t be apart and when Peggy came home for the final time Sharon was the only one who could really be there for Phil. It made her realise that he was her family whether she liked it or not. Sharon has so much history with the Mitchells, especially Phil, and the idea of Phil being alone and in pain was too much for Sharon.



*Sharon’s really stepped up for the Mitchells since Peggy died - have you enjoyed this storyline?*
There was a really lovely moment between Peggy and Sharon where they acknowledged they haven’t always been each other’s biggest fans but recognised how important they were to each other and Peggy almost handed over the matriarchal baton to Sharon as head of the family.

It was possibly at that point she realised she was always going to be a part of Phil’s life and that there was just no way on earth she wasn’t going to be there for him. She was definitely the one rallying everyone round and making the decisions when everyone else was at a loss.

*How does Sharon feel having Sam in the Square?*
Sam coming back is a shock. It’s obviously been a long time since anyone has seen her and she is trouble through and through. But Peggy is her Mum, so of course she had to be there for the funeral. They do have a bit of a run-in with each other and Sharon is caught out, which really panics her, especially seeing as Sam has come back and seems to be unhappy that Sharon is so involved with the Mitchells.

*Do you think Sharon’s disappointed that Grant didn’t come to the funeral?*
When Sharon hears that Grant isn’t with Sam, I think she is probably a bit relieved. When Grant came back the last time, he and Sharon had a “moment” and all that history and all those old feelings just flared up really unexpectedly. All she's focused on is getting Phil, Ben and Louise through the day so she’s pleased not to have that distraction.

*Can you give us a little tease about what happens at the funeral?*
She's really worried about Phil as he's really struggling to prepare for the funeral and write the eulogy. She knows that he wants to do his mum proud and she's worried that he's putting himself under too much pressure, but she also knows how difficult it is for him. It’s a really emotional day for everyone, but it’s a beautiful send off for Peggy. It’s going to be a difficult day for the Mitchells.



*How did you react when you read the script for the funeral?*
I think Peggy’s final scenes were all really special and it was only right that her funeral was a special send-off too and it really is. It’s a proper East End funeral with all her nearest and dearest. I think Peggy would have been proud.

*Do you think Sharon and Phil can really have a future?*
Yes! They really have been through so much together and if they’ve made it this far, it would be hard for them to walk away from each other. They tried that already and it didn’t work. At the end of the day, Sharon knows who Phil is and she knows what the family is like. I don’t think anything else could surprise her now.

*In the midst of all of this, Margaret arrives - why does Sharon refuse to listen to her?*
Sharon’s priority at that moment is making sure the family are ready for Peggy’s funeral. The last thing on her mind is Gavin and she really doesn’t want the fuss. She knows Gavin means trouble and she doesn’t want anything to do with it. It doesn’t even cross her mind to help. She just wants Margaret gone.



*What’s Sharon’s reaction when she realises Dennis has been in contact with Gavin? Is she concerned at this point?*
She definitely doesn’t realise the severity of the situation, but she’s concerned about what Gavin has been saying to Dennis. Her worst nightmare is Gavin influencing Dennis and being a part of his life.

*Is Sharon nervous when she goes to help Kathy?*
She is really nervous! She knows how dangerous Gavin is. She has seen what he did to Phil and also how he behaved at Halloween. But now she knows he's her father, I think a small part of her believes he wouldn’t hurt her. But can she really be sure of that?

*We know Sharon, Kathy and Buster find themselves in a dangerous situation, can you give us a tease about this?*
All I will say is all lives are at risk. Gavin is a man on a mission and he is desperate, which is a really dangerous mix.

*Could Sharon ever have a relationship with Gavin or has he gone too far this time?*
I honestly don’t know if Sharon and Gavin can recover from everything that’s happened. But it’s unclear how Gavin feels about having a relationship with his daughter and grandson - is he just using them to get to Kathy? He is a difficult man to predict!

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...n-going-to-die

----------


## tammyy2j

She dresses very like Alexis from Dynasty  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

was it dennis involved in the stabbing?

----------


## kaz21

From what she said,  it just happened outside the school

----------

lizann (17-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> From what she said,  it just happened outside the school


 did he move to new school

----------


## lizann

> From what she said,  it just happened outside the school


 did he move to new school

----------


## kaz21

Not yet, I think that's secondary school Sharon applied to

----------


## lizann

like angie looks to be having a drinking problem

----------

kaz21 (03-04-2018), tammyy2j (03-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

sharon and keanu, the hot affair to rock the square

----------


## lizann

her seduction looks just from a carry on film  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (28-08-2018), Perdita (29-08-2018), tammyy2j (29-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

the affair reveal will be sharongate 2, voice message reveal

----------


## Jadefalcon

Then of course we'll be expected to believe that Phil is the resident 'ard man, rather than the decrepit pathetic idiot he is.

----------


## lizann

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...toryline-ever/

preggers by keanu too

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-05-2019), tammyy2j (30-05-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...toryline-ever/
> 
> preggers by keanu too


Karen a granny to her child  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil thinks Sharon and Jack had an affair and that Jack is the baby's father

----------


## parkerman

> Phil thinks Sharon and Jack had an affair and that Jack is the baby's father


And Jack tells Phil he's willing to have a DNA test....oo-er!

----------


## lizann

kayden name is now ailbie watts

----------


## lizann

now mrs ian beale

----------


## Siobhan

> now mrs ian beale


  How many surnames does she need

----------

lizann (14-12-2020), parkerman (14-12-2020)

----------


## parkerman

> How many surnames does she need


Not forgetting her real original name, of course. Sullivan.

----------

kaz21 (14-12-2020), lizann (14-12-2020), Siobhan (14-12-2020)

----------


## lizann

> How many surnames does she need


she is mitchell twice

----------

parkerman (14-12-2020), Siobhan (15-12-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> she is mitchell twice


And now Beale...

----------


## lizann

she could have been branning too

----------


## Siobhan

> she is mitchell twice


  Oh yeah both Brothers... So her full name should be Sharon Sullivan Watts Mitchell Rickman Mitchell and possibly Beale

----------


## lizann

where to live and work now for sharon

----------


## kaz21

She said she?s moving into mick and Linda?s flat.

----------

lizann (19-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

new love kheeret

----------


## lizann

besides the weight lost, has she done work to her face?

----------

